#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-10
<yakusha1> xchat, xchat gnome ve pidgin altından irc ye erişmeyi başardım... ne çabuk öğreniyorum tanrım.
<oktay-ibm> ama suan pidgin üzeri ircde degilmisin
<yakusha1> evet, pidgin üzerinden bağlandım en son
<yakusha1> xchat ile denedim, tipini beğenmedim :)
<yakusha1> 2 program yerine 1 program her zaman daha iyidir
<zfmf> selam millet
<varadero> selam
<Guest74423> iyi günler
<Guest74423> ubuntu 10.10 da oyun konsolu test edebiliyormuyuz
<Kartagis> selam Guest74423/asd
<Guest74423> joistik yani
<Kartagis> en iyi yol denemektir
<Guest74423> denedim de bulamadım:)
<Guest74423> test programı bulamadım yani görüp görmediğini test edemiyorum
<Kartagis> usb'den mi bağlanıyor?
<Guest74423> evet
<Kartagis> eğer öyleyse lsusb çıktısına bak
<Guest74423> greenasia inc. bu değilse görmemiş
<Guest74423> diğerlerinde yok
<varadero> kesin görür lsusb de
<varadero> ama tanıdığını belirtmez
<Guest74423> GreenAsia diye görüyo
<digitaloktay> s.a
<Guest74423> çıkartınca o gitti lsusb de
<Guest74423> a.s
<Guest74423> nasıl test edebilirim tuşları
<varadero> tuşlara basarak :)
<Guest74423> windows ta oyun konsolu sınama sayfası var
<varadero> google > linux test joystick
<|sg> http://linux.die.net/man/1/jstest
<ubuntu-tr> Title: jstest(1): joystick test program - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<Guest74423> basset of testing diye bi program çıkıyor yazılım merkezinde
<Guest74423> onu kurdum ama menülerde çıkmadı
<Guest74423> birazdaha uğraşıyım
<sg|> Arkadaslar ubuntu 10.04 olan dedicated sunucuma, uzaktan masaustu erisim kurmak istiyorum.
<sg|> bunun icin ilk once sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop kurdum
<sg|> simdi iki secenek cikti karsima birisi nomachine kurmak
<sg|> digeride nxserver
<sg|> sizce hangisini tercih etmeliyim tavsiyeniz varmi ?
<wingless> nası yani
<wingless> ne alaka ubuntu-desktop ile NX
<sg|> nasil ne alaka
<sg|> !nxserver
<sg|> !google !nxserver
<ubuntu-tr> sg|: NoMachine NX - Desktop Virtualization and Remote Access Management ...: <http://www.nomachine.com/>; NoMachine NX - Download the NX Terminal Server and Remote Access ...: <http://www.nomachine.com/download.php>; NoMachine NX - Download: NX Server for linux Evaluation: <http://www.nomachine.com/select-package.php?os=linux&id=1>; NX technology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: (2 more messages)
<wingless> ubuntu-desktop yüklendi bitti mi
<sg|> bitmek uzere su an
<sg|> paketleri aciyor
<wingless> tamam
<wingless> NX server kurmak istiyorsun yani, VNC yavaş olduğu için
<sg|> evet
<sg|> daha iyi bir yol varmi ?
<wingless> bi nomachine diye bir şirketin var bedava ama proprietary
<wingless> bir de google'ın yazdığı neatx var
<wingless> bence neatx'i dene
<sg|> neat himm bakiyim hemen
<wingless> !google neatx
<ubuntu-tr> wingless: neatx - Project Hosting on Google Code: <http://code.google.com/p/neatx/>; Neatx - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neatx>; Releasing Neatx, an Open Source NX Server - Google Open Source Blog: <http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2009/07/releasing-neatx-open-source-nx-servier.html>; How to install Neatx (Similar to FreeNX) server on Ubuntu (2 more messages)
<sg|> buna client olarak ne kullaniyoruz baglanti icin ?
<sg|> wingless osx den baglanti saglicam ben nxclient la calisiyor dimi ?
<wingless> çalışıyordur, protokol aynı sonuçta
<sg|> dogru evet
<wingless> yoksa NX demelerinin anlamı yok
<sg|> dogru
<sg|> sudo apt-get install neatx-server
<sg|> sadece bu kadar bravo :)
<wingless> bende yok valla o paket
<wingless> kendim derlemiştim
<sg|> paket standart yokda
<sg|> oncesinde sudo apt-get install python-software-properties && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:freenx-team
<wingless> ha ok
<sg|> girmek lazim sonra direk install neatx-server
<sg|> :)
<sg|> wingless vpn kurucam ben birde
<sg|> neler vardi vpn olarak
<wingless> vpn olayını bilmiyorum
<sg|> BrozaC ustad oradamisin ?
<sg|> ubuntu 10.04 vpn le birliktemi geliyormus
<sg|> ubuntuda bir user a root yetkisi nasil verebilirim ?
<zfmf> root sifresini paylas oldu bitti :D
<sg|> simdi birsey sorucam ilk olarak
<sg|> dedicated a desktop remote sagladim
<sg|> bir user ekledim onunla girdim
<sg|> ama network settings e gidiyorum
<sg|> her yer bom bos
<sg|> kart bile gozukmuyor
<sg|> nasil ooluyor bu is varolan conf lari okumadimi yan
<sg|> ya arkadaslar System>Administration>Networking e gidiyorum
<sg|> bom bos
<sg|> neden ?
<sg|> Arkadaslar 10.04 LTS ye ubuntu-desktop kurdum
<sg|> sonra neatx kurdum, user ekledim bir tane o user da admin gurubunda
<sg|> o user la uzaktan desktop erisim sagladim
<sg|> System>Preferences>Network Connections bombos
<sg|> nasil oluyor bu
<sg|> ubuntusunda su an iki ip olan birisi interfaces output verebilirmi ?
<sg|> linux de sanal windowslar yaratmak istiyorum
<sg|> hangi programi tavsiiye edersiniz ?
<varadero> kvm dedim ya :)
<varadero> ama senin için vbox
<varadero> kaçtım
<sg|> tcl devel icin ubuntu paket adi ne
<sg|> sudo apt-get install tcl-devel
<sg|> bulunamadi paket diyor
<sg|> tcl-dev mis ok
<sg|> varadero ustad oradamisin ?
<sg|> selamm
<sg|> varadero ustad buradamisin
<pajero> uyuyo
<sg|> yapma ya yakalayamadim mi bugun
<sg|> tuh
<pajero> kalkar birazdan
<sg|> ya bu reverse mapping ciktimizi nasil goruce
<sg|> gorurum
<sg|> ip yi yazinca
<sg|> arkadaslar vbox da sunuculardan birine farkli bir ip vericem
<sg|> nasil yapicam ?
<sg|> varadero ustad ?
<sg|> biris benden bnc istiyordu kimdi o gecen ...
<coskun_> s.a
<coskun_> beyler kubuntu kullanıyorum pardusta görev çubunğunda aktif programlar açıkken çıkan isimlerde windows 7 deki gibi sadece simgesinin çıkmasını istiyorum ama pardusta ayarı var ama kubuntuda göremedim
<coskun_> bilgisi olan yokmu
<sg|> ubuntunun baslangic da hangi servisleri acitigi gormek ve degistirmek istiyorum
<sg|> nerden yapiliyor ?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-11
<zfmf> selam millet
<Kartagis> selam sana antonius
<varadero> selam zfmf
<varadero> zfmf sizin sistemlerin admin liğini de sen yapıordun dimi ?
<Fatih_M> selam
<varadero> selam Fatih_M
<zfmf> varadero: evet
<zfmf> linuxlar sade
<varadero> vmstat  i kullaniyormusun heç ?
<varadero> sek mi linuxlar :)
<Fatih_M> varadero, geçenlerde bahsettiğim sorun hala devam ediyor ya, ifconfig çıktısında eth0 görünüyor network-manager'a görünmüyor. (sudo) dhclient eth0 diye ip alıp nete çıkıyorum
<varadero> Fatih_M bakmak lazim
<Fatih_M> /etc/network/interfaces 'da
<zfmf> kullaniyorum bir iki makinada sade
<varadero> oraya yazarsan networkmanager görmez
<Fatih_M> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552303/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<zfmf> ama pek degil
<varadero> o dosyada eth0 olmicak
<varadero> zfmf ok :) vmstat ida ekliyorum sunum a da
<zfmf> sek ne usta
<varadero> ne derece önemli field lari açıklasammı tek tek kararsiz kaldım
<Fatih_M> abi sana zahmet yemeğini yemeden önce halledelim şunu yav
<varadero> zfmf sek viski gibi :)
<varadero> Fatih_M /etc/network/interfaces den eth0 la ilgili şeyleri sil
<zfmf> valla türkce yaziyosan acikla, milletin isine yarar
<varadero> türkçe
<Fatih_M> varadero, tamam sonraki adım
<varadero> okadar
<varadero> görecek
<varadero> reboot et en basiti
<zfmf> bu türk haber siteleri niye bukadar yavas ya
<zfmf> hop
<varadero> yavaş deillerki
<varadero> senin route undan dir
<varadero> Fatih_M reboot etmedin
<varadero> ?
<Fatih_M> yok varadero
<Fatih_M> biraz işim var bitmesini bekliyorum
<Fatih_M> ondan sonra reboot edeceğim
<varadero> ok
<Fatih_M> biteceği yok
<varadero> ne oldu die sordum
<Fatih_M> reboot atayım
<Fatih_M> varadero, yine manuel ip almak zorunda kaldım
<Fatih_M> network manager'ın ikonun da ağ yönetimi aktif değil, ağ aygıtı bulunamadı diyo
<Fatih_M> dd ile bir iso dosyasını bootloader'ı ile flash'a nasıl yazdırabilirim?
<Fatih_M> dd if=Pardus-2009.2-Geronticus-eremita.iso of=/dev/sde bs=4M
<Fatih_M> gibi bir örnek buldum da bu yöntem işe yaramadı
<Fatih_M> bootloader'ı yazmamaış sanırım, reboot sonra diski görmedi
<Fatih_M> bende ki tabii ki sde değil, sdb..
<Fatih_M> tekrar unetbootin ile yazdırdım iş görmedi, bir reboot atayım bakalım
<Fatih_M> tekrar yazdırdım bir daha deniyeyim
<varadero> Fatih_M belki eth0 la ilgili 1-2 satir olabilir çalışan birisinden örnek al
<Fatih_M> interfaces için mi diyorsun?
<varadero> evet
<Fatih_M> acemi'ye komple gösterdim çalışması lazım diyo
<varadero> bende  ubuntu var ama
<Fatih_M> eski hali için
<varadero> şimdi makinayı reboot edersem 1dünya iş :)
<varadero> (Uptime) 1wk 4days 3hrs 14mins 31secs
<varadero> D:
<Fatih_M> valla abi 2 hafta oldu bu problem olalı
<varadero> bakim virtual box da ubuntu varmi
<varadero> yok
<varadero> birisinden interfaces dosyasini al bak
<zfmf> bende ubuntu var ne lazimdi
<Fatih_M> /etc/network/interfaces
<Fatih_M> zfmf,
<zfmf> http://pastebin.com/UuuFRZzt
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Bash | # This file describes the network interfaces avail (at pastebin.com)
<zfmf> static vermistim adresi ben sana dhcpmi lazim
<Fatih_M> hmmm
<Fatih_M> evet dhcp lazım
<zfmf> static yazan yere dhcp yaz altindakileri sil
<Fatih_M> öyle çok denedim olmuyor :)
<Fatih_M> birde böyle deniyeyim
<Fatih_M> address 192.168.10.17
<Fatih_M> local ip değil mi bu?
<zfmf> evet
<zfmf> kendi network unden hangi ip kullanilyo ona bak önce
<zfmf> ona göre degerleri degistir
<Fatih_M> tamam onu biliyorum,
<Fatih_M> network 192.168.10.1
<Fatih_M> bu modem ip mi?
<zfmf> evet
<zfmf> yok sorry
<Fatih_M> broadcast 192.168.10.255
<Fatih_M> bunu anlamadım :)
<zfmf> ip alaninin ilk numarasi network
<zfmf> son numarasi broadcast
<zfmf> gateway modem
<Fatih_M> yav abi benim modemin ip 192.168.2.1
<Fatih_M> local ip adresim 192.168.2.2
<Fatih_M> buna göre ayar yapmam lazım
<zfmf> 255.255.255.0 mi netmask
<Fatih_M> evet
<zfmf> network .0
<zfmf> broadcast .255
<Fatih_M> gateaway modem ip mi bu durumda
<zfmf> evet
<Fatih_M> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552769/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fatih_M> teorik olarak tamam mı?
<varadero> evet
<varadero> /etc/init.d/network restart yap dene
<Fatih_M> 10 dk sonra deniyebilirim
<Kartagis> DSO'nun mod_php5'den farkı nedir?
<zfmf> dso ile apacheye yeni modulleri yeniden compile etmeden eklersen
<zfmf> dso yoksa yeniden compile edersin
<zfmf> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/tr/dso.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Devingen Paylaşımlı Nesne Desteği - Apache HTTP Sunucusu (at httpd.apache.org)
<zfmf> dynamic devingen demekmi ????
<zfmf> ilk defa duydum vay anasini :D
<varadero> zfs züper bişi yahu
<zfmf> nedir o
<sg|> selam herkeze
<zfmf> a.s
<varadero> zfmf http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZFS
<ubuntu-tr> Title: ZFS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Fatih_M> restart atıyorum
<Fatih_M> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552774/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fatih_M> atamıyorum :D
<Fatih_M> reboot atayım bir
<Fatih_M> olmadı :/
<Fatih_M> ne gıcık sorun yav nerede böyle uyuz bir şey var hepsi gelir beni bulur
<varadero> kısmet kısmet
<varadero> :D
<varadero> ne odlu gene ?
<Fatih_M> olmuyor abi
<varadero> napiyo
<varadero> ?
<Fatih_M> dhclient eth0 ile manuel ip aldım
<varadero> ala ala
<varadero> bekle
<varadero> wifi deil dimi o
<varadero> ?
<Fatih_M> yok abi değil
<varadero> http://pastebin.com/v3cXFwy0
<ubuntu-tr> Title: # This file describes the network interfaces avail (at pastebin.com)
<varadero> al bu çalışıyor
<varadero> üst satiri unutmuş olabilirsin
<varadero> #
<varadero> iface lo inet loopback
<varadero> satirini
<Fatih_M> yo yo oda var benimkinde
<varadero> al benim pastelediğimi aynen kullan
<varadero> çalışıyor kesin
<Fatih_M> lo'yu görmezse hiç internete çıkamam
<varadero> aklında bişi kalmasın
<varadero> inet varmı
<varadero> o satirda
<varadero> ?
<varadero> pastelesene seninkini komple
<varadero> ?
<Fatih_M> evet
<Fatih_M> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552776/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<varadero> benimkini 1 e 1 pastele dene
<Fatih_M> ettim
<Fatih_M> reboot mu atayım
<varadero> /etc/init.d/network restart
<Fatih_M> fatih@laptop:~$ /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Fatih_M>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          ifdown: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<Fatih_M> WARNING: ifup -a is disabled in favour of NetworkManager.
<Fatih_M>   Set ifupdown:managed=false in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf.
<Fatih_M>                                                                          [ OK ]
<Fatih_M> fatih@laptop:~$
<sg|> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Fatih_M> root ile deniyeyim
<Fatih_M> bye
<varadero> NetworkManager disable etmiş
<Fatih_M> ping
<varadero> neyse dene sen reboot
<varadero> pong
<Fatih_M> WARNING: ifup -a is disabled in favour of NetworkManager.
<Fatih_M> ??
<Fatih_M> bütün problem buradan mı kaynaklanıyor
<varadero> networkmanager var dio
<varadero> %70
<varadero> bir restart denede bir daha
<Fatih_M> hmm
<Fatih_M> reboot atayım mı şimdi,
<varadero> at utanma
<Fatih_M> :D
<Fatih_M> ıh ıh
<Fatih_M> networkmanager'i nasıl enable yapacağız
<varadero> bilmem :)
<varadero> gui yokki bende
<sg|> varadero ustad selam
<sg|> nasilsin
<Fatih_M> ben gidip yemek yiyeyim
<Fatih_M> görüşürüz
<sg|> varadero ubuntu 10.04 kurdum ustad sorunsuz, ipleri de tanittim ifconfig de cikiyor
<sg|> sonra neatx kurdum
<sg|> vbox da kurdum
<sg|> ama simdi mesela birinci snucunun ipsini belirlemek istiyorum
<sg|> nasil yapicam?
<varadero> gerçek ip mi
<varadero> ?
<sg|> evet
<varadero> network adapter i vbox dan
<varadero> bridged adapter seç
<varadero> ip sini ver
<sg|> himm nat degil briged olucak yane
<varadero> tıpkı tek başına bağlı makina gibi
<varadero> sanal deil gerçek makinaymış yanına bağlanmış gibi vercen ipsini
<sg|> ama vericegim ipnin serverin ana interfaces dosyasinda taninmis olmasi lazim dimi
<sg|> ifconfig dedigim zaman serverda cikmasi lazim dimi
<sg|> simdi varadero asil sikinti su oluyor makinenin conflari tamam calisiyor
<sg|> fakat gui de hic br conf u goremiyorum
<sg|> mesela gui ortamda network connections a gidiyorum bom bos
<sg|> simdi vbox dan bridgen yaptim eth0 cikiyor sadece
<sg|> halbuki
<sg|> eth0:1 de var mesela aktif su an
<sg|> yani ubuntu gui de calisan kendi programlari bile conflari gormemis gibi sanki
<sg|> ne yapmam lazim
<sg|> Gui ye root olarak girmiyorum admin privilages olan bir user la giriyorum
<sg|> ondan olabilirmi ?
<varadero> sg|
<varadero> baya basit tarif ettim sanirim
<varadero> [14:18] <varadero> bridged adapter seç
<varadero> [14:18] <varadero> tıpkı tek başına bağlı makina gibi
<varadero> [14:18] <varadero> sanal deil gerçek makinaymış yanına bağlanmış gibi vercen ipsini
<varadero> başka bişi yok
<varadero> server e o ip yi veremezsin
<varadero> biraz network çalış
<varadero> bridge dediğin hub gibidir
<varadero> hub a bağlanmış yan yana makina gibi olur
<sg|> ustad dedigini cok net anladim su ana kadar
<sg|> ama kafama yatmayan bisi var sormak istedigim
<varadero> ee sorun nerde ?
<sg|> Dedicated e vbox kurduk tamam bridged adapter i sectim
<varadero> ee
<sg|> verdigim ip
<sg|> ifconfig dedigim zaman dedicated da root olarak gozukmesi lazim dimi
<varadero> server de mi ifconfig diceksin
<varadero> ?
<varadero> vbox in çalıştığı
<sg|> evet
<varadero> göremezsin nasil görücen
<varadero> öyle bişi de dememiştim üstelik yukarda bakınız
<sg|> hocam sen demedin zaten ben anlamaya calisiyorum
<varadero> şimdi senin
<varadero> 4 tane pc var diyelim
<varadero> ok ?
<varadero> evde 4 tane pc var 2 tane laptop var
<sg|> 1 adet pc den konusalim
<varadero> hayır böyle konuşalım
<sg|> peki diyalim ustad
<varadero> 4 tane pc 2 laptop un var
<varadero> bunlari kabloyla modeme  bağladın
<varadero> ok
<varadero> ?
<sg|> k
<varadero> 6 sina da gidip dhcp den ip aldın
<varadero> net e bağladın  ok
<varadero> ?
<sg|> ok
<varadero> 1 inci makinaya gittiğinde
<varadero> ifconfig dediğinde 5 inci makinanın ipsini görürmüsün
<varadero> ?
<sg|> hayir
<varadero> ok
<varadero> bunlari bağlayan
<varadero> kablolari girdiğin cihazin adi ne
<varadero> ?
<varadero> 3 tane adi var
<sg|> router hub
<varadero> router deil
<sg|> gibimi ?
<varadero> hub
<varadero> switch
<varadero> bir ismi daha var
<varadero> ne bil bakalım
<varadero> ?
<sg|> bilemedim walla
<varadero> bridge
<sg|> himmm ustad anladim da benim olayla olan baglantiyi anlamadim ben
<sg|> ben bi ne yaptigimi soyluyummu ustad
<varadero> [14:22] <varadero> [14:18] <varadero> bridged adapter seç
<varadero> dediğin zaman
<varadero> ana makina nin ethernet i ile sanal makinaın etherneti arasına
<varadero> hub bağlamış olmuyormusun
<varadero> yani bridge
<varadero> ?
<sg|> ow right
<sg|> now i get it
<varadero> thnx god ozaman
<sg|> tamamdir ustad
<sg|> hahaha
<sg|> makinenin adaptorunu bridged yapinca bana ip girme yeri birakmiyorki
<varadero> hiç network bilmiyorsun
<varadero> hala hub a ip mi vermeye çalışıyorsun
<varadero> ?
<sg|> http://mrouge.net/personal/screenshots/upshot_Ykn2QKvR.png
<sg|> ustad bu dogrumudur senin tarif ettigin bu
<varadero> tamam
<varadero> eğer senin kablosu takılı gerçek ethernetinde
<varadero> doğru seçildiyse
<varadero> bu kadar
<varadero> alt satır varya ?
<varadero> Pcnet fast 3
<varadero> ?
<sg|> evet
<varadero> o doğru ethernet mi
<varadero> gerçekten bağlı olan
<sg|> o sekilde iken calisiyor nete giriyor
<sg|> direk onu secti kendisi dogru sanirim
<varadero> git
<varadero> sanal makinaınin içine
<varadero> yaz gerçek ip yi direk
<varadero> ama o ip aynı anda başka makinada olmasın
<varadero> gerçek makina felan
<sg|> himmm
<varadero> 1 ağda 1 ip sadece 1 makinada olabilir
<varadero> buda ip adresinin ilk kuralidir Fatih_M bilir
<Fatih_M> :)
<varadero> Fatih_M sen anlattinmi anladığımı
<varadero> bendemi bi eksik var yoksa
<varadero> ?
<Fatih_M> yok abi başka bir şeyle uğraşıyorum ben
<varadero> ok kolay gelsin diim bari
<Fatih_M> eyvallah, bu networkmanager konusunda bir önerin kaldı mı?
<varadero> yok bakmadan bişi diyemem
<varadero> X kullanmayali aylar oldu
<varadero> windows var bende desktop onuda yeniden başlatamam
<varadero> yarım saat sürer şimdi
<|sg|> sunucu bir anda gitti
<varadero> kısmet
<|sg|> makine durup dururken gitti
<|sg|> simdi serial console ile baglandim
<zfmf> sözde dünya devi mallar: https://www.google.com/adsense/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=10528
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Do you offer an SSL version of your ad code? - AdSense Help (at www.google.com)
<|sg|> ya durup dururken girri network
<|sg|> hic interfaces ile oynamadim
<|sg|> network gitti
<|sg|> hic interfaces ile oynamadim
<Fatih_M> varadero, ağ araçlarından eth0'ı gösteriyorum, yapılandır diyorum ağ bağlantılarını açıyor içi boş :)
<sg|> ben boyle sacmalik gormedim
<Fatih_M> zfmf,
<Fatih_M> cat /etc/NetworkManager/nm<tab>
<Fatih_M> çıktı nedir?
<Kartagis> ne oldu sg| ?
<zfmf> cok network manager usta
<zfmf> server
<sg|> Kartagis: durup dururken gitti sunucu
<zfmf> cok = yok
<sg|> simdide gelmiyor geri
<Fatih_M> cat /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<Fatih_M> bu yok mu şimdi?
<sg|> Kartagis: http://pastebin.com/4u2MSTpb eth0 a bakarmisin
<ubuntu-tr> Title: root@s15420730:~# ifconfig eth0 Link encap:E (at pastebin.com)
<Fatih_M> olur mu yav
<zfmf> yok
<Fatih_M> hmm
<Fatih_M> başka ubuntu kullanan yok mu yav
<Fatih_M> sanırım problem bu yav
<Fatih_M> zfmf, iyi bak abi
<wingless> ben varım noldu
<Fatih_M> klasörün içine gir bir bak :D
<Kartagis> bir ilgisi olmayabilir ama /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules adresine baksanıza bir
<Fatih_M> wingless,
<Fatih_M> /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<Fatih_M> bu dosya mevcut mu?
<wingless> evet
<Fatih_M> size zahmet çıktısını alabilir miyim
<Kartagis> http://pastebin.com/Ye4H6Gc6
<ubuntu-tr> Title: # This file is installed into /etc/NetworkManager, - Mtozses (at pastebin.com)
<zfmf> Fatih_M:  desktop kurulu egil böylelikle networkmanagerde lazim degil
<Kartagis> çok zahmet oldu
<wingless> aynı bende de
<sg|> Kartagis: SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:19:99:0d:ca:93", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
<Kartagis> sg| sadece bu mu var?
<Kartagis> Fatih_M ya sende?
<Fatih_M> hehehe, teşekkür ederim Kartagis
<sg|> Kartagis: evet sadece bu
<Kartagis> bir şey
<sg|> ifconfig | network restart | interfaces ciktilari : http://pastebin.com/cU2UddGH
<ubuntu-tr> Title: root@s15420730:/# ifconfig eth0 Link encap:E (at pastebin.com)
<Fatih_M> managed=false
<Fatih_M> Kartagis, bunu sen mi değiştirdin?
<Kartagis> hayır
<Kartagis> niye sende iki eth0 var sg| ?
<Kartagis> eth0 ve eth0:1
<sg|> Kartagis 2 ip var sabit
<sg|> aynen bu sekilde onceden calisiyordu
<Kartagis> bende özel IP var, sende NAT yok mu?
<sg|> bir anda vbox da image atarken kilitlendi
<sg|> Kartagis: walla bu sekildeydi
<sg|> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<sg|> bu sekilde yapinca gene olmuyor
<sg|> http://pastebin.com/dWzuKiWU
<ubuntu-tr> Title: # This file describes the network interfaces avail (at pastebin.com)
<Kartagis> route çıktısı nasıl?
<Kartagis> o silinmiş olabilir mi?
<sg|> walla su an default interfaces a gectim o bile olmuyor
<sg|> acaba iplerdemi sorun var
<sg|> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0
<sg|> route -n buda
<Fatih_M> networking restart oldu bir daha hiç gelemedim :)
<Fatih_M> yine manuel ip atayarak geldim
<varadero> 169 lu ip
<varadero> ip alamadın demek
<varadero> apipa
<varadero> sg| ip si demekki dhcp den gelmiyor
<sg|> 169 lu ipmi oyle bir ip yok ki
<sg|> durup dururkenmi oldu ayrica dhcp den geliyordu onceden
<Fatih_M> Kartagis,
<sg|> buda static ornegi gene olmuyor : http://pastebin.com/rRf0gvUb
<Fatih_M> etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto\ Eth0
<ubuntu-tr> Title: root@s15420730:/# cat /etc/network/interfaces # T (at pastebin.com)
<Fatih_M> bunuda alabilir miyim, biliyorum rica olacak ama
<Kartagis> http://pastebin.com/Cj4NWB25
<ubuntu-tr> Title: [connection] id=Auto eth0 uuid=70e5b194-f29d-44d5 - Root (at pastebin.com)
<varadero> sg| elle ver ip yi
<varadero> dene
<Kartagis> heh salak pastebinit
<sg|> varadero  http://pastebin.com/rRf0gvUb
<ubuntu-tr> Title: root@s15420730:/# cat /etc/network/interfaces # T (at pastebin.com)
<sg|> elle olan bu zaten
<Kartagis> -a Kartagis diyorum, root veriyor
<Kartagis> Fatih_M ^^
<Fatih_M> autoconnect=true
<Fatih_M> bu eksik bende :)
<varadero> neresi elle bunun
<varadero> sg|
<Fatih_M> timestamp=0 buda yok
<varadero> üstelik 2 ip vermişsin
<Fatih_M> Kartagis, bunun üzerinde hiç oynama yapmadın değil mi?
<Kartagis> cıks
<Fatih_M> zaten çalışmıyor meret, düzenliyeyim öyle bakayım bir
<sg|> varadero: http://pastebin.com/eKHtPcJZ
<ubuntu-tr> Title: # This file describes the network interfaces avail (at pastebin.com)
<sg|> varadero: cunku 2 ip var
<sg|> tek verincede elle aynisi oluyor
<varadero> elle veersene bi yahu
<varadero> çalışıcakmı dene
<sg|> elle ver derken dhcp yi static yap demiyormusun
<varadero> bu ayarlari
<varadero> kim verdi sana
<varadero> ?
<sg|> ben yaptim
<varadero> çalışmaz hem bu
<varadero> 255.255.255.255 vermişsin netmask i
<sg|> tek ip mask i o degilmi
<sg|> calisiyordu
<varadero> çalışmaz sallama
<sg|> yahu allah allah 1 dk
<varadero> eskiden irc okkes.com diyince buraya bağlanıyordum dersen ne dersin bana ?
<varadero> buda ayni
<varadero> çalışmaz o
<sg|> http://mrouge.net/personal/screenshots/upshot_04GHvbUp.png
<sg|> bu screenshot server normal calisirken alinmis ifconfig
<sg|> ciktisi
<varadero> eth0.1 o
<varadero> eth0 inki olamaz
<sg|> yukardaki eth0
<varadero> evet
<varadero> bak bakim onun netmask i ne
<varadero> ?
<sg|> mask da 255.255.255.0
<sg|> dimi
<varadero> eth0 in mask  i 255.255.255.255 olamaz
<varadero> internet e çıkmak istemiyorsan olabilir tabi
<sg|> abi yemin ederim bu sekildeydi kaldirim mask i oyle deniyim
<varadero> ya yemin etme
<varadero> çalışmaz öyle
<varadero> yanlış bakmışsın
<sg|> kendimi dovmek istiyorum
<sg|> ne olmali peki
<varadero> döv zaten 6 senedir eğitimini veriyorum ben
<varadero> ip ne ağ geçidi ne
<varadero> ?
<sg|> bilmem
<varadero> kaç  ip olacak network de
<sg|> 2
<varadero> ip adresini ağ geçidini
<sg|> 2 tane static ip si var
<varadero> ip bloğunu bilemezsen
<varadero> ben netmask i nasil bile bilirim
<varadero> ?
<sg|> onun bi hesabi vardi ip den gateway and mi yapiyorduk
<sg|> tam hatirlamiyorum
<sg|> or muydu and miydi
<varadero> bilmediğin için hatırlayamıyorsun :)
<varadero> gateway le netmask in alakası yoktur uzaktan yakında
<varadero> :)
<varadero> ben linux a geçicem gelirim
<zfmf> bugunde ne ip sorunu varmis :d
<zfmf> bugünü dünya ip felaket günü ilan ettim :D
<zfmf> muahahaha
<sg|> biraz sonra kendi kafama sopa ile vurucaam az kaldi
<sg|> cv
<sg|> varadero ip adresi ve netmask bildigimiz zaman
<varadero> heh ses düzgün çıkıyo linux da işe yaradı linux  :)
<varadero> ee ?
<sg|> and ile subnet yada network address veya broadcast bulabiliyoruz ya
<sg|> onunla karistirdim gateway dedim
<varadero> evet
<varadero> onlarida nasıl hesaplayacağını bilmediğine %100 eminim :)
<varadero> kusura bakma artık
<sg|> yok onlari yeni ogreniyoruz
<sg|> biliyorum
<sg|> hocam su an bu konudayiz
<sg|> biliyorum yane
<varadero> soru sorsam
<sg|> sor
<varadero> cevap verebilicenmi ?
<varadero> süpermiş
<sg|> veririm tabi
<varadero> çok sorarım ama
<varadero> ?
<zfmf> :D
<sg|> konu o ise
<sg|> sor
<sg|> :)
<varadero> dibinden başlarım
<varadero> :)
<sg|> ehehe
<varadero> nenden 255 ?
<sg|> kolaymis
<varadero> cevabı görelim kolaymıymış :)
<sg|> decimal sistem kullaniliyor en fazla 8 bit olmali
<sg|> 255
<varadero> zfmf,  verecek puanlari ona göre
<sg|> binary sistemde
<sg|> 11111111
<sg|> demek
<varadero> süper dimi ?
<sg|> maxsimum yane
<varadero> neden 8 bit
<varadero> ?
<varadero> decimal max 9 olduğuna göre
<varadero> ne alaka
<varadero> ?
<sg|> binary
<sg|> sistem kulaniyoruz ama
<varadero> 1001 << 9 maksimum sayi decimal de
<varadero> decimal için 4 bit yetti
<sg|> anlamadim ki gene
<varadero> evet 8 bit diyorsun
<varadero> süper bende neden 8 diyorum
<sg|> eevt
<sg|> 8 bit bir karakter olusturur
<varadero> oda decimal mi yapar ?
<sg|> 1byte
<sg|> eder
<varadero> 1 byte i neden 8 bit yapmışlar
<varadero> ?
<Fatih_M> ya bütün problem şu ağ yönetimini aktifleştirmek
<Fatih_M> pff
<Fatih_M> sağ tık ağ yönetimini aktifleştir
<Fatih_M> pasif olması ne kadar kolay olurdu
<sg|> islemciyle
<sg|> ilgili eski bir sey degilmiydi o
<sg|> o sistemi kullaniyoruz
<sg|> ibm mi ilk yapmisti
<sg|> 8bit mikroislemci
<varadero> he ibm böyle yapmış öyle kalsın die mi yapmışlar
<varadero> _?
<sg|> yok canm
<sg|> evet neden 8 bit
<sg|> ?
<Fatih_M> http://askubuntu.com/questions/8890/networkmanager-applet-shows-no-networks
<Fatih_M> bu sorumun cevabı olabilir mi?
<ubuntu-tr> Title: ubuntu desktop - NetworkManager Applet shows no networks - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<sg|> varadero: ?
<sg|> varadero: ben onlari bir standart diye biliyorum
<sg|> hatta onceden 1000bits 1 kilobit
<sg|> ettigini gosterdiler bize
<sg|> IEC stnadart lari bizimkisiydi sanirim
<sg|> gene yanlis hatirliyorum yoksa
<sg|> 11111111.11111111.11111111.11111111
<sg|> yane 255.255.255.255
<sg|> maksimum
<varadero> FF i bildinmi
<varadero> ?
<sg|> FF ?
<varadero> binary decimal octal hexadecimal decimal coded octal , octal coded decimal , decimal coded hex
<varadero> biliyonmu hepsin
<sg|> binary 2li sistem
<sg|> decimal 10 luk bilmeyen yok
<sg|> octal 8 lik
<sg|> hexdecimal
<sg|> 16 lik
<sg|> evet
<sg|> biliyorum
<sg|> coded ne ilk defa duydum
<sg|> dedimya bunlarin dersini yeni gordum
<varadero> hexadecimal kaçlık
<varadero> ?
<sg|> ubuntuya da 2 donem gecicez bakalim
<sg|> 16
<varadero> en büyük rakam kaç
<sg|> F
<sg|> miydi
<varadero> kaç yapar decimal
<varadero> ?
<sg|> 16 miydi
<Fatih_M> root@laptop:/home/fatih# service network-manager status
<Fatih_M> network-manager stop/waiting
<Fatih_M> root@laptop:/home/fatih#
<Fatih_M> bütün bela bundan mı geliyor ne
<varadero> 15
<sg|> F evet 15 mis
<varadero> kaçlık sayı sistemi kullanıyorsan
<sg|> decimal
<varadero> 1 alt i
<varadero> dir
<varadero> hexadecimal 16 lik
<varadero> decimal 10 luk günlük hayat
<sg|> dogru yane dediklerim :)
<varadero> karıştırıyon hafif
<varadero> FF decimal ne yapar
<sg|> 255
<sg|> iste
<sg|> 11111111
<sg|> cevirmeler kolay basit matematik islemleri
<sg|> o subnet i bulma olayida
<sg|> ip den netmask i and yapiyorduk
<varadero> birak o and i
<varadero> zekası kıt hocalar öyle anlatır :)
<sg|> baska yol ne ?
<varadero> anlatırım az işim var
<zfmf> hangi okul bu sormasi ayip
<sg|> ok burdayim ben
<sg|> :)
<zfmf> :D
<varadero> ama sonunu çevir 255 olmayan yerleri
<varadero> 0 lari 1 e çevir 1 leri 0 a çevir
<varadero> bitti
<zfmf> ögrenci icin bilgi iyi :D ögretmenlerin anlattiklarini bukadar herkez anlasana süper muahah
<sg|> o and demek iste
<varadero> and demek olurmu
<varadero> ii oku
<sg|> 0lari 1 e cevir 1 leri 0 a cevir ?
<varadero> and 1 ve 1 = 1 dir gerisi 0 dir
<sg|> himm olmaz
<sg|> 0 sekilde cikiyormu
<sg|> tam tersi
<sg|> denicem
<varadero> bak
<varadero> 192.168.0.1 255.255.255.0
<varadero> gördünmü ?
<varadero> en son sadece 0 deilmi  8 tane
<sg|> himmm
<sg|> ben mesela hepsini teker teker ceviriyorum
<sg|> oyle ogrettiler
<sg|> mesela
<varadero> bir sürü iş
<sg|> evet uzun
<varadero> ozaman network kuracaz derken matematikçi olurduk elimize de iş geçmezdi
<varadero> 255 olan yerleri görmezden gel
<varadero> şimdi
<varadero> 192.168.0.1 255.255.255.255
<varadero> bu makinanin network unde kaç ip olur
<varadero> ?
<sg|> 253
<sg|> 1 dk
<varadero> oldu canım
<sg|> tel
<varadero> 0 lari çevir dedik iyiki
<varadero> 253 dedi yallah die
<sg|> ustak 1 dk hemen geldim
<Kartagis> kablo
<zfmf> muaha
<sg|> yanlis oldu 1 dk
<varadero> zaten 253 ip olan network istesen de yapamazsin
<zfmf> converter ariyordur bu kesin :D
<varadero> asdas
<sg|> ustad geldim
<varadero> kopya çekmeyen öğrenci çıkmaz zaten
<sg|> cekmicem kopya
<sg|> sor bakalim simdi
<sg|> 192.168.0.1 255.255.255.255
<sg|> 14:20
<sg|> bu makinanin network unde kaç ip olur
<sg|> bumu soru
<sg|> class d olmuyormu
<sg|> bu netmask
<varadero> ahaha
<varadero> sana bi soru sorucam
<varadero> :)
<varadero> Clas d clas c network nedir
<varadero> ?
<varadero> burda benden başka gerçekten bilen çıkmaz
<zfmf> muahaha:D
<varadero> google da da bulamazsın
<varadero> :)
<sg|> ya iste network kurarken
<varadero> ee
<sg|> tamam
<sg|> google a bakan kim
<varadero> çok bakarsın :)
<sg|> class a var iste 128 network kuruluyor
<varadero> 192.168.0.1  i gördünmü
<varadero> ?
<Kartagis> 10.x.x.x = C?
<sg|> 255.0..0 subnet de
<varadero> 192.168.0.1  i gördünmü ?
<varadero> laf dinle döyecem
<varadero> 192.168.0.1  i gördünmü  <<<
<sg|> class b 16bin kusuratliydi
<varadero> kafa atıcam
<varadero> zfmf,  sen döv
<sg|> 192
<sg|> olduguna gore
<sg|> clacc c
<sg|> 192-223
<zfmf> gel bura :d muahaha
<varadero> neden peki
<sg|> arasi class c olmuyormu
<varadero> c class adi
<varadero> ?
<varadero> onuda söyle
<varadero> susucamü
<sg|> nasil adi ?
<varadero> adı neden c class konmuş
<sg|> nedenmi
<varadero> yumşak g class da olabilirdi
<varadero> ?
<sg|> ya 5 class yokmuydu
<sg|> a b c d e
<sg|> d  multicast
<sg|> e reserve
<sg|> a 1-126
<sg|> b 128-191
<varadero> tamamda
<sg|> c 192-223
<varadero> neden be adam
<varadero> google i birak iki dk
<sg|> network kurarken
<sg|> network kurarken
<varadero> ee ?
<sg|> client syisina bagli
<sg|> seciyorduk
<sg|> classlari
<sg|> degilmi
<varadero> inandinmi sen buna
<varadero> ?
<sg|> 1. cisi google yok
<sg|> ister inan ister inanma
<sg|> yanlis biliyorsam
<sg|> dogrusunu ogrenmek icin buradayim
<varadero> 2097152 tane
<sg|> o clacc c
<varadero> network * 255 tane ip iyi olur diemi
<sg|> network sayisi
<varadero> burada herkez 192 li kullanıyor
<varadero> ?
<sg|> ama onlar kendi networkleri
<varadero> 100 000 ip ye ihtiyacı vardı ya zfmf  in
<varadero> :)
<varadero> sana bir soru soracam
<varadero> google dan kopya çekmek yok :)
<sg|> ustad
<sg|> ben ogrenciiyim diyorum
<varadero> 191.168.0.1
<varadero> a b c nedir
<varadero> ?
<sg|> bunu ogretiyolar diyorim
<sg|> b
<sg|> clacc b
<sg|> 191
<varadero> nerden bildin ?
<sg|> sinir b icin
<sg|> 192-223 c icin
<varadero> ezberledinmi oturup bunu
<varadero> ?
<sg|> ustad
<sg|> dersini aliyorm diyorum
<sg|> adam sinavda bunu soruyor
<sg|> diyorum
<varadero> öküz o adam öküz
<sg|> sen gogole diyorsun
<varadero> ona bakma sen
<varadero> kaliteli öğren :)
<sg|> olabilir
<sg|> sen soyle ustad
<varadero> 191.168.0.1 i verdim sana diyelim
<varadero> ok ?
<sg|> prof. Chris jobling
<sg|> hoca bu
<sg|> evet
<varadero> 191 i 2 lik sayı sistemine çevir
<sg|> ok
<varadero> kaç etti
<sg|> 10111111
<sg|> dimi
<zfmf> varadero hoca ol okula sen :D
<sg|> ezberlemedim bunlari
<varadero> soldan sağa a  b c die say 0 hangisine gelio ?
<zfmf> hocadan daha mantikli yolu gösteriyon
<sg|> ama 10111111 google convert bu iste
<varadero> ilk 0
<varadero> soldan sağa a  b c d e f diye say bakim
<varadero> :)
<sg|> b
<varadero> hangi networkmüş
<varadero> ?
<sg|> b
<varadero> bu kadar
<sg|> himm bu diger bi yol demek ama cok kolaymis
<sg|> bize ezberletiyolar
<varadero> onu diyorum
<varadero> ezbere iş yaparsan hata çıkınca aval aval bakarsın
<varadero> iyice mantığını kavrarsan şak die çözersin
<sg|> anliyorum ustad
<sg|> ben ingilterede internet muhanedisligi okuyorum
<zfmf> ingiltere
<sg|> daha once bilkent de uluslararasi iliskiler okudum
<zfmf> iyimis
<sg|> sirf bu ise merakimdan
<zfmf> amerikaya gitseydinya
<sg|> 2. uniyi okuyorum
<varadero> o profosörleri iyi biliyrim ben 1 kere sistem kurmazlar
<varadero> gel lan bura geç makinaın başına diince
<varadero> 30 sayfa döküman yazar network de çalışmaz
<varadero> :)
<varadero> ama mezun ettiği mühendisi çağır 4 sene sonra
<varadero> kütürt die kurarayağa kaldırır
<zfmf> :D öyle
<varadero> hiç bi zaman yemiceksin
<varadero> bu böyle
<varadero> tamamda neden ?
<varadero> adı böyle olmuş ?
<varadero> neden ? neden ? neden _?
<varadero> herşeyin nedeni var
<varadero> teknisyen ezberlesin
<varadero> muhendis nedenini bilecekki dizayn edebilsin
<sg|> isallah ogrenicem iste
<sg|> 1. sinif sirf temeldi en basit temel matematik
<sg|> mantik devreler hardware felan
<sg|> bu sene briaz daa karisik
<sg|> 2. donem ubuntu giriyor mesela
<sg|> zfmf: turkiyeye yakin olmak istedim o yuzden ingiltere
<sg|> zfmf: birde burda kabul aldigim okul ilk 3 de yer aliyor
<sg|> o yuzden
<varadero> 1 in sinifda
<varadero> işin %90 ini öğreniyon zaten
<varadero> matematik yani
<sg|> evet
<sg|> gerisi seydi iste java ya giris c ye giris
<sg|> concurrent systems
<sg|> modelling systems
<sg|> gibi dersler
<sg|> varadero: benim sikintim iste o ogrendigim seyleri uygulamada
<sg|> gerci eminim hocada kesin kuramaz
<sg|> o yuzden bu kanaldayim zaten
<varadero> o dersler önemli,
<varadero> senin dersleri gideyim sigara içerken düşüneyim
<varadero> sdfkljdfs
<zfmf> ben ictim :D mis :D
<sg|> ehe
<zfmf> gibi zehirledim kendimi muaha:D
<Kartagis> neresi mis be zehir zehir
<sg|> pazartesi sali sinav var
<sg|> database systems
<sg|> communiatioons
<sg|> dna
<sg|> mesela sql server kurdurup manul komutlarla tablo veri girme
<sg|> ve degisik sorgular yollama
<sg|> gosterdiler
<zfmf> hangi sql serveri kurdurdular
<sg|> mysql
<sg|> kurulumda cok durmuyolar
<sg|> hemen indir kur diyolar
<zfmf> belesya ondan mysql dir :D
<zfmf> kurulumda cok bisi yok zaten
<sg|> zfmf: http://cs.swan.ac.uk/%7Ecsmark/courses/cs219/index.shtml
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Databases, Computer Science, SwanseaDr Mark W. Jones, Swansea University, UK (at cs.swan.ac.uk)
<varadero> plsql öğretmiyorlarmı
<varadero> ?
<zfmf> php tutorialda sql injection yer selam söyle hocana :d
<sg|> varadero: su an icin gostermediler
<sg|> zfmf: php ye bakma o baska bi dersin aslinda :) sadece sql ilgilendiriyor beni ord
<sg|> aslinda bolumun tam adi internet muhendisligi olmuyor
<sg|> yok denklik oyle veriyor
<sg|> gercek adi
<sg|> Internet Technologies and Mobile Communications
<sg|> muhendislik fakultesine bagli
<zfmf> sql modelling varmi
<zfmf> yaptinizmi
<sg|> zfmf: sql modelling derken tasarimmi ?
<sg|> database tasarimimi ?
<zfmf> database modelling
<sg|> yaptik tasarimlar zaten dersin icerigi agirlikli o
<sg|> normallestirme modelleri
<sg|> 5 kademe
<sg|> gosterdiler
<zfmf> onlari bil gerisi syntax
<sg|> evet oyleymis normallization cok onemli dediler
<sg|> bunu bildiginiz zaman databasse de sikinti olmaz dediler
<zfmf> gerisi komut
<zfmf> tasarimi önemliki
<sg|> evet
<zfmf> varadero:  gibi linux ustalari küfür etmesin arkandan muahah
<Kartagis> sg| sen şu anda İngiltere'de misin?
<zfmf> kullanicilarda eder o baska :D
<sg|> zfmf: cok eksigim var pratikde
<sg|> zfmf: biliyorum ama ne bildigimi bilmemek cok kotu
<sg|> yanlis da biliyorsun o zaman karisiyor
<sg|> Kartagis: evet
<Kartagis> hangi şehir?
<sg|> swansea
<sg|> londraya 3 saat
<sg|> gallerde
<zfmf> pratik icin yaz ciz kodla bisiler yap
<zfmf> illa burda forumlarda yardim alirsin dogrumu yanlismi diye
<sg|> evet daha 2 sene burdayim
<sg|> :)
<zfmf> sade relational database mi ögreniyonuz
<varadero> artık linux kullanayım ben bari
<zfmf> varadero: yakisir :D
<sg|> varadero basta
<sg|> architesture dan baslattilar
<sg|> ANSI?SPARC model
<sg|> dediler
<sg|> sonra levellara gectiler
<sg|> iste
<sg|> external conceptual internal
<varadero> onları da ii anlamışsındır umarım
<varadero> ?
<varadero> RISC de göstermişlerdir
<varadero> :)
<sg|> evet
<sg|> RISC ne ?
<sg|> %90 i relational database
<sg|> ama dersin asil konusu keinlikle normalisation
<sg|> iste functional dependence nedir den basladi
<sg|> full functuin
<sg|> functuin dependencies
<sg|> sonuna kadar goturduler
<sg|> database de sikinti yokda
<sg|> bu ubuntu dersi bir an once baslasa
<zfmf> ubuntuyu kurduysan derse ne gerek var:D
<sg|> zfmf: var var gostersinler ogrettiklerini uzerinde iste
<sg|> ufak bir network kurdursunlarki bilelim
<sg|> sonra mal mal yanlis isler yapiyoruz iste
<sg|> varadero: ustad sunucuya oonceden interfaces default iken girebiliyordum
<sg|> simdi gene ayni default interfaces i koyup restart diyorum olmuyor
<sg|> acaba ipde sikintimi var oyle bir ihtimal varmi
<varadero> muhtemel
<varadero> eski haline getir önce
<sg|> getirdim
<sg|> auto lo
<sg|> iface lo inet loopback
<sg|> auto eth0
<sg|> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<sg|> pardon tek satir paste edicektim
<sg|> gene olmuyor
<varadero> kısmet kısmet :)
<sg|> birde kendi sunucuma ssh den giremiyorum bu sikinti yuzunden ama
<sg|> adamlar baska bir serial console diye bir yer verdiler oraya bir userla giriyorum
<sg|> sonra o benim makineme giriyor
<sg|> cok ilginc
<zfmf> google tv hacklenmis puaha :d
<varadero> ne gözel oldu
<varadero> linux a mac e benzer de thema yükledim
<varadero> birde duvar kaaadı bulem
<varadero> :()
<sg|> mac gibisi yok
<sg|> :)
<Kartagis> sg| ssh tünel yapmışlardır
<sg|> mac icinmi ? vardiki zaten
<Kartagis> <sg|> adamlar baska bir serial console diye bir yer verdiler oraya bir userla giriyorum <--- bunu diyorum
<sg|> sg|: himmm
<sg|> Kartagis: himm
<sg|> Kartagis: cok iyi isime geliyor yanlis birsey yapiyorum
<sg|> sunuuya ssh den kendi bilgimden giremiyorum ama
<sg|> ordan giriliyor
<sg|> duzeltiyorum
<sg|> cok iyi
<varadero> ip kvm dir o
<sg|> bilmiyorum ki ne ama faydali
<varadero> bak işte
<varadero> duvar kağıdını değiştiriyorum değişmiyor
<varadero> brb
<varadero> merhaba arkadaşlar
<varadero> size bu satırları linux dan yazıyorum
<varadero> jkasasdd
<digitaloktay> vay sen linux kullanirmiydin varadero
<erkan^> hello, is someone that? (I can not speak Turkish langauge, but I am in Turkey now and I have need help --> DNS)
<wingless> kimi yiyon kanka sen
<erkan^> Can you speak English?
<wingless> yes
<erkan^> I have a problem, because I can not open www.facebook.com
<erkan^> when I open www.facebook.com, than I see "OpenDSN"
<erkan^> DSN-servers: 208.67.222.222
<erkan^> and Search Domains: 208.67.220.220
<wingless> then don't use opendns
<erkan^> is it same by you ?
<wingless> I can't test it from here
<erkan^> I use Ubuntu 10.10 now and this is provider by Turk Telecom
<wingless> what's the output of "nslookup facebook.com 208.67.222.222"?
<erkan^> oh yes
<erkan^> i see now is good facebook.com
<erkan^> when i open http://sites.google.com, than are they block --> for Turkish govermenent. Than i do DSN in
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Google Sites - Free websites and wikis (at sites.google.com)
<erkan^> ? ubuntu-tr
<wingless> what
<erkan^> when you open http://sites.google.com , see you that is block?
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Google Sites - Free websites and wikis (at sites.google.com)
<erkan^> because you are in Turkey, wingless
<BrozaC> neden inglizce konuşuyorsunuz
<wingless> it's blocked in here as well
<wingless> adam türkçe bilmiyormuş
<erkan^> because I can not read Turkish language, BrozaC
<erkan^> yes is ee
<erkan^> see
<BrozaC> where r u from ? why ur nick is turkish ?
<erkan^> why have Turkish goverment block a Google Sites, wingless ?
<erkan^> I'm from the Netherland. Because I am Turkish too, BrozaC
<BrozaC> ah so
<wingless> erkan^: because that's how we roll
<BrozaC> welcomen
<BrozaC> which city
<BrozaC> ?
<erkan^> what roll than?
<erkan^> Antalya and you, BrozaC ?
<erkan^> My family lives in Antalya, isparta, Keçiborlu
<BrozaC> antalya is not in nederlands , at least when i did see the map last time
<erkan^> no i know. i stay by family in Turkey
<BrozaC> u r not in nederlands than
<erkan^> I live in 's-Hertogenbosch (Den Bosch in the Netherland)
<erkan^> Yeswell, BrozaC
<BrozaC> nice city
<BrozaC> when did u come
<BrozaC> ?
<erkan^> I am born in the Netherland
<erkan^> al my life
<erkan^> (-:
<BrozaC> u r back in Turkey or not
<BrozaC> ?
<erkan^> no, i said first "stay"
<erkan^> or logde
<Fatih_M> selam
<Fatih_M> hayırdır amcam ana dilini mi unutmuş
<BrozaC> selam Fatih_M yiğidim
<BrozaC> unutmamistir o
<BrozaC> okuyamiyordur
<Fatih_M> dümen mi yapıyor abi :D
<BrozaC> flelenkce yazimi cok farkli
<BrozaC> dümen de yapıyor olabilir :)
<erkan^> Do people in Turkey very with Ubuntu ?
<BrozaC> erkan^ no
<BrozaC> they are good with windows
<erkan^> another Linuxdistribution ?
<erkan^> ok
<erkan^> My mother use Windows
<BrozaC> how old are you erkan^ ?
<erkan^> 26 years old and you?
<BrozaC> 37
<erkan^> ok
<BrozaC> so u speak Turkish but cannot rad
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> ;read*
<erkan^> nope
<erkan^> real not
<BrozaC> u cannot speak also
<BrozaC> ?
<erkan^> do you know why, BrozaC ?
<Fatih_M> BrozaC, senin evdeki makinede de mi ubuntu yok abi?
<BrozaC> Fatih_M windows 7 Professional edition var :)
<BrozaC> why erkan^ ?
<Fatih_M> hehehe :D
<erkan^> My mother have Windows 7 Home Edition
<BrozaC> why u cannot speak Turkish erkan^ ?
<Fatih_M> erkan^,  Do you not Turkish citizens?
<erkan^> My parents are Turkish and born in provincia Isparta. They went live in the Netherland. Later was i born there. But I have a double handicap "deaf and Retinitis Pigmentosa". I can not heard and I miss very information what my parents said, than speak we with "Sign Language". But i have never learned Turkish language, do you understand me?
<erkan^> what do you mean, Fatih_M ?
<Fatih_M> hehe iki üç cümlesini anladım diğerlerini anlamadım
<Fatih_M> Turks Are not you a citizen?
<erkan^> I don't understand , what is a citizen ?
<Fatih_M> ülen daha vatandaşın ne olduğunu bilmiyor
<BrozaC> erkan^ do u have Turkish passport
<Fatih_M> # national
<Fatih_M> What's your national?
<BrozaC> flemenkler vantandaşlık demezler pasaportunu almak die bakarlar
<erkan^> Turk
<erkan^> yes BrozaC
<Fatih_M> ne acı bir durum yav
<BrozaC> u have Nederland passport also
<Fatih_M> adamın adı erkan, türkçe bilmiyor
<BrozaC> dümen yapmıyorsa sorun deil
<erkan^> yes too
<BrozaC> 1 senede kapar
<BrozaC> tarzaeu 6 ayda kapmıştı türkçeyi
<Fatih_M> hehe ona ne oldu yav
<erkan^> :s
<Fatih_M> debian.tr'de takılıyordu
<BrozaC> bilmem
<Fatih_M> bayağıdır görmedim elemanı
<BrozaC> 1997 de öğretmiştik biz ona türkçe :)
<Fatih_M> adı gürkan'dı değil mi onun
<BrozaC> evet
<BrozaC> erkan^ how many languages do u speak ?
<erkan^> Dutch Sign Language, Dutch and English
<erkan^> and you?
<BrozaC> Turkish english
<BrozaC> a few words dutch but cannot write in dutch
<erkan^> ok nice
<Fatih_M> Kartagis, nerede
<erkan^> Turkish langauge is nice , but it is difficult for me
<Fatih_M> ispanyolca kursuna gidiyordu :D
<erkan^> BrozaC, ?
<BrozaC> erkan^ its easy give a little time
<erkan^> ok
<erkan^> I am searching to deafblindness organization in Turkey too. But i can not found still. I don't know what is officiel name for deafblindness in Turkish word, example sagir-kör ?
<erkan^> do you know that perhaps, BrozaC  ?
<BrozaC> sagirlar dernegi
<BrozaC> are you deaf ?
<erkan^> yes i said first
<BrozaC> oh didnt realize that sorry
<BrozaC> i am not sure if there is one in antalya
<BrozaC> buy there must be logicaly
<erkan^> yes but i don't search to "deaf" , but to deafblindness
<BrozaC> r u in Antalya ?
<erkan^> yes
<BrozaC> wait
<BrozaC> i ll ask if there is one
<erkan^> ok
<erkan^> is good
<BrozaC> erkan^ query
<BrozaC> erkan^ i think thats enaugh for u
<BrozaC> Antalya İşitme Engelliler Derneği
<BrozaC> that is what u have to search via google
<erkan^> thank you, i will give this to my mother, she can help me perhaps
<erkan^> she can speak Turkish language
<BrozaC> in Turkey Blinds and deafs have different organizations
<BrozaC> also
<BrozaC> do u plan to live in Turkey
<BrozaC> ?
<erkan^> no i don't think
<erkan^> but i want help deafblindness people in Turkey
<erkan^> I want do for my life
<BrozaC> if u plan to , u have some paper work
<erkan^> no need
<BrozaC> otherwise not important
<erkan^> becuase my family live in Turkey
<erkan^> deafblindness people have very much difficult life (i am deafblind too, but not full blind, i can see little, that is meaning "identiy" )
<erkan^> but in the Netherland and other countries are develepoment for deafblindness people that deafblindness people can make nice life. but in Turkey no, i don't think :s
<wingless> erkan^: it's pretty hard to live in turkey as a handicapped person
<erkan^> yes i know, wingless )-:
<erkan^> but thank for help (-:
<wingless> you're welcome
<erkan^> when hear you in the further about deafblindness in Turkey, can you write to me on Twitter or another ?
<dogan> Merhaba.
<Fatih_M> merhaba
<Fatih_M> ve iyi geceler
<dogan> ubuntu 10.10 kullanıyorum. dizüstü ekranını kapadığımda hiçbir şey olmamasını yani başka bir ekrana aktardığımda diğer ekranda açık bir ekran görebilmeyi istiyorum
<dogan> Ama böyle bir seçenek göremedim ayarlarda
<wingless> hmm
<wingless> acpi ile ilgili
<dogan> nasıl ilgili?
<wingless> /etc/acpi/lid.sh bu dosyayı başka bir yere taşımaya dene
<dogan> acpi kurayım hemen o zaman söylemeden ama kurunca olmayacak bence
<wingless> acpi kurulan bir şey değil
<dogan> acpi diye paket var
<dogan> onu diyorum
<wingless> gerek yok
<wingless> /etc/acpi/lid.sh var mı?
<dogan> bakayım
<dogan> evet var
<wingless> adını değiştir veya başka bir yere taşı
<wingless> silme ama lazım olur sonra
<dogan> adını değiştireyim
<wingless> reboot atıp dene, olması lazım
<wingless> veya
<wingless> sudo service acpid restart && sudo service acpi-support restart
<dogan> acpi servisini yeniden başlattım ama düzelmedi
<dogan> hala öyle bir seçenek yok
<dogan> seçenek gelmemesi mi gerekiyor zaten
<dogan> diğer ekrana bağladığımda ekranı kapatabilmek için ayarlarda hangisi seçili olması gerekiyor?
<dogan> wingless, ^^
<wingless> hayır
<wingless> direk düzelmesi gerekiyor
<dogan> wingless, şimdi panelden ayarlara girdim. ekran kapatılınca bir şey yapma seçeneği yok. onun yerine ne seçilsin?
<sg|> varadero: ip olayi firmadanmis
<sg|> varadero: sey demisler switchlerden deaktif etmisler snucuyu cunku yanlis mac address header info olmus
<wingless> dogan: düzeldi mi? düzeldiyse dokunma
<dogan> bakmadım
<wingless> dogan: düzelmediyse eski haline geri getir ve başka çözüm ara
<dogan> haber bekledim
<dogan> wingless, tamam teşekkür ederim :)
<dogan> iyi akşamlar herkese
<sg|> varadero: buna sebep olan seyi ise  virtual machine running with an independent interface
<wingless> halbuki ayarlarda varmış onun seçeneği
<wingless> boşu boşuna dosya değiştirmiş oldu
<wingless> neyse, okumayı bilmiyorsa bir şey yapamam
<sg|> eger virtual machine environment kullanicaksam NAT i aktif hale getirlemiymisim
<sg|> yani bu ne demek oluyor briged olarak virtual calistirazsinmi
<sg|> sacmalik oldu
<BrozaC> sg| ozaman başka türlü yapıcan
<BrozaC> sunuculari nat yap tüm ileri ethernet e ver sonra iptables a dnat snat yap
<sg|> BrozaC: ustad http://mrouge.net/personal/screenshots/upshot_jhXbbWG8.png
<sg|> bu nasil oluyor ?
<sg|> mask 255.255.255.255
<BrozaC> çıkmaz net e bu
<BrozaC> ipv6 da var belki ordandir
<sg|> Fatih_M: bnc mi istiyordun ?
<Fatih_M> hehe
<Fatih_M> 8-9 seneden beri kullanmıyorum
<Fatih_M> ver bakalım sg| :)
<Fatih_M> vhost listesi nasıl?
<sg|> 1 tane
<sg|> :)
<sg|> kendi sunucumdan veriyorum vhost mu aciyim
<sg|> bnc ye ozel lukse bak
<sg|> :)
<Fatih_M> hehehe :D
<Fatih_M> o vhost işi nasıl yapılıyor? zamanında çok aramıştım onu yav
<sg|> host ettigin domain e host ekliyim farkli bi ip ile felan yapiyolar ama bende anlamiyorum hic
<sg|> host bu iste
<sg|> sgserver.org
<ssdsa> Fatih_M: sana shell mi veriyim kendin eggdrop felan icin bakarsin
<ssdsa> yoksa direk kurulu bir bnc ye acc mi veriyim ?
<Fatih_M> yok ssdsa sağolasın
<Fatih_M> şu an ihtiyacım yok
<ssdsa> peki
<Fatih_M> eggdrop zamanlarıda bayağı geride kaldı :D hehe tcl ile yeni scriptler felan arardık
<Fatih_M> ne günlerdi be
<Fatih_M> chatnet server'u vardı
<ssdsa> sabah bnc ne oldu diye sordun
<ssdsa> aksama gerek yok diyorsun
<ssdsa> :)
<Fatih_M> hala varmış irc.chatnet.org :)
<sg|> apache disinda alternativ web server tavsiyesi olan varmi ?
<Fatih_M> httpd :D
<sg|> apache var httpd
<sg|> yok ya olurmu
<sg|> sacmaladim gene
<sg|> bu cherokee cokiyi diyolardii
<sg|> cok hizliymis
<BrozaC> ngnix
<Fatih_M> BrozaC, yatmadın mı daha :D
<sg|> cherokee fastCGI mysql phpmyadmin
<sg|> kurdum
<Fatih_M> cgi kullanan var mı hala yav
<sg|> ben kulllaniyorum
<sg|> !google FastCGI
<ubuntu-tr> sg|: FastCGI | FastCGI -: <http://www.fastcgi.com/>; Apache module mod_fastcgi - FastCGI | FastCGI -: <http://www.fastcgi.com/mod_fastcgi/docs/mod_fastcgi.html>; FastCGI: <http://www.fastcgi.com/devkit/doc/fastcgi-whitepaper/fastcgi.htm>; Documentation | FastCGI -: <http://www.fastcgi.com/drupal/node/6>; FastCGI - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: (1 more message)
<Fatih_M> sg|, ingiltere de öss sistemi nasıl?
<Fatih_M> okula mı başvuruyorsun? atıyorum bilgisayar mühendisliğine gitmek istiyorum sistem nasıl işliyor?
<erkan^> good night
<sg|> walla bilmiyorum ben zaten bir universite bitirdim diye turkiyeye sinav yapmadilar, sadece tabi ELTS sinavina girmen lazim dil icin
<sg|> erkan^: cya mate
<erkan^> hi
<erkan^> i ask
<erkan^> can you open http://blog.chromium.org ?
<erkan^> by me doesn't that work
<sg|> Fatih_M:  birde referanslara cok dikkkat ediyolar
<Fatih_M> walla bilmiyorum ben zaten bir universite bitirdim diye turkiyeye sinav yapmadilar
<Fatih_M> ne demek bu ya?
<sg|> erkan^:  it is working %100 fine on me
<erkan^> that said: Oeps! Google Chrome kan geen verbinding maken met blog.chromium.org
<sg|> Fatih_M: daha one 4 senelik bir universite de bitirdigim icin turkiyede
<erkan^> translate: Oeps! Google Chrome can not make connect with blog.chromium.org
<Fatih_M> hmmm
<erkan^> because I am in Turkey now
<erkan^> :/
<sg|> erkan^: i dont think so but i am not sure also
<sg|> erkan^: go and check from www.ktunnel.com
<Fatih_M> ELTS sınavı TOEFL'dan daha mı zor durum nasıl?
<sg|> zor derler ama bence ayni
<erkan^> what is ktunnel.com ?
<sg|> erkan^: free web proxy service many people on turkey use it for blocked dns
<Fatih_M> sg|, oxford'a cambridge'e felan da mı aynı şekilde başvuruluyor
<sg|> erkan^: maybe you can go on blog.chronium.org from there
<sg|> sg|: evet
<sg|> ama dedigim gibi 2. universite olunca is degisiyor
<Fatih_M> tamam
<sg|> Fatih_M: ilk universite olarak okuyacaksan o zaman lise notlarin yeter
<Fatih_M> ben hem 2 senelik bitirdim, 4. senelik'in yarısındayım
<sg|> tabi dil birde
<erkan^> http://www.ktunnel.com/index.php/1010110A/2c6340acc2ca6c0b4be156dd70bfddf41aa745794dd4e915180
<Fatih_M> bu sene sağlam bir üniye gidersem(odtü, itü, gyte)
<erkan^> uh? a wiat
<erkan^> i give a image here
<Fatih_M> ondan sonra amerika'da yüksek lisans düşünüyorum
<Fatih_M> mit'te
<sg|> mit de yuksek lisans yapmak turkiyeden cok zor
<Fatih_M> amerika'ya gideceğim işte
<sg|> mbir arkadasim mit den mezun benim
<sg|> facebook da calisiyor su an
<sg|> turk amerikada
<Fatih_M> hehehe
<Fatih_M> BrozaC, ordamısın
<Fatih_M> dejavu oldum
<sg|> nizamettin hasim ordulu
<Fatih_M> sg|, son söylediğin 3 cümleyi ztmf söylemişti :)
<Fatih_M> sg|, ne iş yapıyor face'de
<sg|> demekki turk calisan baska birisi daha var
<sg|> software engineer
<Fatih_M> oda aynısını söylemişti :D
<Fatih_M> software engineer :)
<sg|> adinida soyledimi
<sg|> ayni cikmasin
<sg|> nizamettin hasim ordulu
<Fatih_M> adını söylemesi
<Fatih_M> hmmm sg| bu adamın resmi, resmi sitesi felan yok mu
<erkan^> sg|, : http://lh3.ggpht.com/_-g7SHML2oAI/TSzoUqbAr0I/AAAAAAAAAxM/NIbM2r1ajGk/s800/dns.png
<erkan^> is it same when you?
<sg|> erkan^: sorry i dont use GUI
<sg|> Fatih_M: bilmem yok bildigim kadari ile facebook dan arat cikar
<Fatih_M> yok
<erkan^> ow
<erkan^> don't you use Ubuntu, sgl ?
<sg|> erkan^: yes I am using ubuntu as my server operation system not as my personal computer
<erkan^> ow i understand it
<erkan^> you use windows now ?
<sg|> osx now
<Fatih_M> sg|, sen ingilizceni o halde türkiye'de geliştirip gittin?
<erkan^> is that for apple?
<sg|> Fatih_M: abi ben bilkent mezunuyum lisedede ingilizce iiydi benim
<sg|> erkan^: yes
<Fatih_M> heheh
<erkan^> wow
<erkan^> but apple is very expienve
<sg|> Fatih_M: niye guldun ?
<Fatih_M> bilkent'te okuduysan süperdir ona güldüm :)
<Fatih_M> Ülke: 	İngiltere
<Fatih_M> Şu anda tarih: 	11-01-2011 - Salı
<Fatih_M> Şu anda saat: 	23:35
<Fatih_M> bir gün geridesin sg| :D
<sg|> evet 2 saat
<erkan^> sg|, : Is "Türk Telecom" good provider ?
<sg|> sg|: umm I dont have any statistical info but from my experiences telekom is the best yes
<erkan^> ok
<sg|> erkan^:  it is definitly the biggest telecommunication co. in turkey
<sg|> but is it the best dunno :)
<erkan^> ok
<erkan^> but
<erkan^> Turkish goverment forbid very URL-adress
<erkan^> example: Google Sites orso
<sg|> erkan^: those blocked has nothing to do with the Turk telekom
<sg|> erkan^: policy of government
<sg|> stupid politics :)
<erkan^> yes but i don't vote on right or conservatims parti
<erkan^> )-:
<sg|> erkan^: i do :)
<erkan^> :P
<erkan^> but I can not vote on Turkish parti, becuase I don't live in Turkey
<erkan^> my family vote on Turkish parti well
<sg|> every turkish citizenships should vote :)
<Fatih_M> http://www.usnews.com/education/worlds-best-universities/articles/2010/09/21/worlds-best-universities-top-400-
<ubuntu-tr> Title: World's Best Universities: Top 400 - US News and World Report (at www.usnews.com)
<Fatih_M> stanford gibi üni. nerelerde geziniyor
<erkan^> was you inlog another nickname.. BrozaC, sg|  ?
<erkan^> i go see , Fatih_M
<sg|> erkan^:  no no BrozaC and varadero are the same person
<erkan^> iḿ sorry
<erkan^> hihi
<erkan^> i don't see good
<erkan^> :$
<sg|> erkan^:  I am a newbie :) they are pro
<erkan^> what is newble ?
<erkan^> newbie
<sg|> Fatih_M: ama ne siralamasi cok onemli yane hangi bolumler vs vs bu genel siralama sanirim
<sg|> Fatih_M: teknik olarak dunyada MIT 1 mesela
<sg|> erkan^: newbie means rookie
<erkan^> me too, sl
<erkan^> sg|,
<Fatih_M> stanford'da fena sayılmaz(lafa bak fena heheha)
<Fatih_M> mit >= stanford
<erkan^> I have never spoken with varadero , sg| (-:
<sg|> erkan^:  same person with BrozaC
<erkan^> oww
<erkan^> yes you said first
<erkan^> can you speak english langauge too, Fatih_M ?
<Fatih_M> a little erkan^ :)
<erkan^> ok :)
<erkan^> use you Ubuntu, Fatih_M ?
<Fatih_M> yes
<erkan^> 10.10 ?
<Fatih_M> yes, 10.10 Maverick
<erkan^> me too :)
<erkan^> how long use you Ubuntu?
<Fatih_M> heheh karışık yav :)
<Fatih_M> then 3 months
<erkan^> ok :)
<erkan^> nice
<Fatih_M> daha önce de kullanmışlığım var, 2007 'de felan gel de çevir :D
<r420r> hi guys
<r420r> yes erkan^ =)
<r420r> where is chat ?
<erkan^> Tamam, ben Ubuntu çok seviyorum. Microsoft nefret :p
<erkan^> hey r420r (-:
<Fatih_M> hehehe :D
<Fatih_M> erkan^, güzel
 * r420r likes windows 7
<r420r> =)
<erkan^> I used first Linuxdistribution, OpenSuse since December 2009... and in February 2010 I used with ubuntu (-:
<r420r> i prefering gentoo =) for be linux
<r420r> everyone spoke english in that channal ?
<erkan^> yes
<erkan^> oh no
<erkan^> they speak Turkish language
<erkan^> (-:
<erkan^> but they know that i can not speak TUrkish language
<r420r> i know speak turkish  =)
<erkan^> yes of course
<erkan^> :p
<r420r> ubuntu hoş dağıtım
<r420r> kullanmadım ama arkasında debiancilar olunca iyidir herhalde =) websiteside parlak baya =)
<r420r> apt-get falan mi kullanıyorsunuz ?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-12
<erkan^> pff
<erkan^> my internet connect did not good
<erkan^> )-:
<Fatih_M> selam
<Kartagis> selam Fatih_M
<Kartagis> naber?
<Fatih_M> idare eder Kartagis seni sormalı?
<Kartagis> benden de iyidir, içimden iş yapmak gelmiyor hiç
<Fatih_M> bugüne has bir şey, genel olarak böyle mi
<Kartagis> yılbaşından beri böyle
<Fatih_M> Kartagis, yaşlanıyorsundur ondandır :P
<Kartagis> hatta öncesinden beri
<Fatih_M> Kartagis, senin yaş kaçtı?
<Kartagis> sağol be, unutma sen de benimle birlikte yaşlanıyorsun
<Kartagis> 39
<Fatih_M> 1 $ = 1,57 TL mi oldu yoksa google yanlış mı çevirdi
<Kartagis> doğru
<varadero> ben bi restart atim
<varadero> adeettendir
<varadero>  10:25:46 up 183 days, 23:11,  2 users,  load average: 75.33, 68.87, 43.66
<varadero> asdsad
<varadero> makinayı kasmışlar
<Fatih_M>   load average: 75.33, 68.87, 43.66
<Fatih_M> bune yahu
<varadero> yarmışlar makinayı :) kımıldıyamıyor ne olacak
<Fatih_M> varadero, bu makinenin işlemci ne?
<varadero> Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz
<varadero>  X 4
<zfmf> selam ahali
<Kartagis> selam sana antonius
<varadero> selam zfmf the KiD
<varadero> zfmf,  desktop da linux a geçtim
<varadero> nasıl olmuş ?
<erkan^> selam (--:
<varadero> hava atmak gibi olmasin :)
<varadero> selam erkan^
<erkan^> selam varadero
<erkan^> how are you?
<erkan^> (-:
<zfmf> hehe :D hayirli ugurlu olsun :D
<zfmf> muaha kiskandim bendemi gecsem muaha:D
<erkan^> I know varadero (-:
<varadero> fine thnx erkan^  what about u ? Alles goed ?
<erkan^> why jealous, zfmf ???????
<erkan^> haha
<erkan^> wow, you can speak Dutch language (-:
<erkan^> I'm good too
<varadero> speak a little , write another problem
<varadero> ein yaar in nederlands
<erkan^> was you visit in the Netherland ?
<Kartagis> erkan^ why reply in English when you can understand or probably speak Turkish?
<zfmf> erkan^:  because varadero uses now linux desktop :D
<erkan^> I was seeing to Google Translate, Kartagis
<erkan^> :p
<varadero> erkan^,  i did stay for 1 year
<varadero> for work
<erkan^> wow
<erkan^> what about work ?
<varadero> 5 months leuwarden 7 months Bergen Op Zoom
<erkan^> I know city's that
<erkan^> :)
<erkan^> but what did you there ?
<varadero> do u know Stork Fokker ?
<erkan^> no
<varadero> i did work about aircrafts
<erkan^> Leeuwarden in Friesland en Bergen op Zoom in Noord-Brabant
<erkan^> (-:
<varadero> i know :)
<erkan^> Cool
<varadero> frishian people was nice
<erkan^> I was never visiting in Friesland
<erkan^> but I was living in Drente that i was 9 till 11 years child
<erkan^> (-:
<varadero> but it was not nice after 3 months realizing they are not teaching Dutch they were teaching frishian
<varadero> lol
<erkan^> haha
<varadero> Friesland is cool
<erkan^> In Friesland have they another langauge, I think. Frysl ?
<varadero> lots the see
<varadero> they call it something like frishian in english
<varadero> we had very nice neighboors
<erkan^> Cool
<erkan^> did you stay alone there?
<varadero> a few months alone , afew months American housemate
<varadero> but he was staying only 3 days in a week
<varadero> a few months Turkish homemate
<erkan^> ok
<erkan^> was it nice in the Netherland? Miss you still there ? (-:
<varadero> i think Turkey is better
<varadero> in general
<erkan^> what is TUrkey beter in general?
<erkan^> I am curious
<varadero> in Turkey u have everything
<varadero> in nederlands , u have dutch things :)
<varadero> somethings ofcourse better there
<erkan^> ok
<varadero> like sports , having fun
<erkan^> are you pilot ?
<varadero> no Electra specialist
<erkan^> wow
<pajero> oh yeah
<pajero> noluyoz hacıabi :)
<erkan^> Good morning, pajero (-:
<zfmf> http://bit.ly/fXjmb5 facebook la cebi dolanlar :D
<ubuntu-tr> Title: So Who Really Owns Facebook? [Chart] (at bit.ly)
<pajero> hi erkan^
<erkan^> I think that I go read Turkish language
<erkan^> (-:
<varadero> we were working on Search on development work for F-16 aircarfts
<varadero> also modernizing
<varadero> Dutch and Norveign aircrafts
<erkan^> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Dynamics_F-16_Fighting_Falcon
<ubuntu-tr> Title: General Dynamics F-16 Fighting Falcon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<varadero> erkan^,  thats it
<erkan^> cool
<varadero> i have multiple professional certificates on it
<erkan^> and are you a professor for a electra specialist ?
<varadero> i have job to do
<varadero> brb
<erkan^> ok
<varadero> back
<varadero> i am just profesional
<erkan^> wb
<varadero> not professor lol
<varadero> there are multiple specializations and multiple levels on this jobs when u work about it
<erkan^> where are you now ?
<varadero> i have highest certificates on multiple specializations
<varadero> istanbl
<erkan^> and work you a electra specialist there now ?
<Guest64369> s.a
<Guest64369> .exe uzantılı kitaplar var
<Guest64369> yazı dosyaları
<Guest64369> bunları açamıyorum
<Guest64369> wine açmıyor
<zfmf> exe uzantili kitapmi olurmus?
<zfmf> hatami aliyorsun
<Guest64369> windowsta çift tıklayınca pdf formatı gibi açıyor
<Guest64369> word gibi yada
<Guest64369> ubuntuda wineyle açmaya kalınca bed format diyo
<erkan^> I go install virtualbox brb :p
<Guest64369> http://forum.islamiyet.gen.tr/islam-tarihi-ile-ilgili-kitaplar/96639-el-bidaye-ve-en-nihaye-ibn-kesirislam-tarihi.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: El Bidaye Ve En Nihaye - Ýbn Kesir...Ýslam Tarihi... (at forum.islamiyet.gen.tr)
<Guest64369> burda var mesela
<varadero> erkan^,  no i am working about computer related work here
<varadero> zip le açıcaksın Guest64369
<Guest64369> virtualbox ile yapmaya çalıştım ama yebiden win kurmak gerekiyo sanırım
<Guest64369> züplada bi deniyeyim
<Guest64369> zipper mi?
<varadero> zip zip
<varadero> zip & unzip
<Guest64369> 7zip var
<varadero> zip de var
<varadero> unzip de var
<zfmf> winrar kur
<zfmf> o acar herseyi
<Guest64369> ubuntuda var mı winrar
<varadero> <varadero> erkan^,  no i am working about computer related work here
<erkan^> ok
<Guest64369> 7zip var onu kurdum ama o da menülerde gözükmüyo. birlikte aç tada çıkmıyor
<uyuyom> kanal klone ve lamer kayniyo
<zfmf> hangi kanal
<pajero> 97.2 metrofm
<digitaloktay> metropolfm
<erkan^> a comprimer program ?
<uyuyom> erkan^: fuck you
<erkan^> huh? thank you :D
<erkan^> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TurkishTeam
<ubuntu-tr> Title: TurkishTeam - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<erkan^> (-:
<uyuyom> olsun erkancigim
<digitaloktay> bizimde bi erkan diye arkadas vardi, kayboldu ortadan
<uyuyom> 2008 de takeover ettiniz
<uyuyom> ubuntu teamiz diye yirtindiniz
<uyuyom> sizden evvel biz vardik
<uyuyom> cikarimiz icin yapmadik
 * erkan^ is another person
<zfmf> :D
<erkan^> zfmf, ?
<Guest64369> bi türlü açamadım
<Guest64369> exe uzantılı kitapları okuyamıyorum
<wingless> windows kullanabilirsin
<masterblaster> exe uazntılı kitap mı var
<Guest64369> windowsta açıyo zate direk
<Guest64369> ubuntuda açmak mesele
<Guest64369> pdf tarzı. exe uzantılı
<masterblaster> yazılım merkezindeki e kitap okuyucuyu denedin mi?
<wingless> kitabı exe olarak dağıtanın sorunu bu, ubuntu'nun değil. wine açamıyorsa yapabileceğin fazla bir şey yok.
<Guest64369> denedim
<varadero> exe olarak sıkıştırılmış zip o
<Guest64369> sorun benim sorunum da yardım istiyorum
<varadero> unzip açacak
<Guest64369> zip paketlerini yükledim ama. birlikte açta gözükmüyolar
<Guest64369> 7-Zip 9.04 beta  Copyright (c) 1999-2009 Igor Pavlov  2009-05-30
<Guest64369> p7zip Version 9.04 (locale=tr_TR.UTF-8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,4 CPUs)
<Guest64369> Error: /home/asd/Belgeler/ashabın dilinden ef hayatı.exe: Can not open file as archive
<Guest64369> Errors: 1
<varadero> unzip yazınca 7z die okursan olamz tabi
<Guest64369> arşiv yönetici si ile aç diyorum
<Guest64369> bu hatayı veriyor
<Guest64369> size exe uzantılı kitap linki veriyim bi deneyin
<Guest64369> ben mi beceremiyorum
<varadero> sudo apt-get install cabextract
<varadero> cabextract dosyaadi.exe
<Guest64369> cabextract dosyaadi.exe
<Guest64369> asd@asd:~/Belgeler$ cabextract as.exe
<Guest64369> as.exe: no valid cabinets found
<Guest64369> All done, errors in processing 1 file(s)
<varadero> şimdi o dosyayi yapana mail atiyorsun diyorsunki bu dosyayi açamıyorum bu dosyayı hangi formatta exe yaptın ?
<varadero> cevabı alıyorsun buraya geliyorsun
<Guest64369> :D
<varadero> xxx formatinda yaratılmış exe dosyayı nasıl açabilirim ?
<varadero> cevap bulma şansın çok yükseliyor böylece
<varadero> bizde muneccimlik yapmaktan kurtuluyoruz
<Guest64369> anladım.
<Guest64369> yıllardan beri kullanılan birşey aslında. nasıl hiç karşılaşılmamış anlamadım
<Guest64369> nette birçok kitap bu formatta yada pdf
<wingless> ben hiç exe olarak dağıtılan ebook görmedim
<wingless> yüz tane ebook formatı var, exe bunlardan biri değil
<Guest64369> .chm var birde
<masterblaster> bence exe uzantılı e-kitap tuzak gibi
<varadero> ben bir sürü çeşit exe gördüm
<varadero> exe txt gibi belirli bir format deildir tek manası ona çift tıklayabilirsin demek başkada banasi yok
<varadero> o dosya cab olabilir zip olabilir direk çalışan bişi olabilir , ugulama, direkwebsayfasi , script
<varadero> aklına ne gelirse olabilir
<Guest52443> Error: Can not open spectified file '/home/asd/Belgeler/safahat.chm'
<Guest52443> chmsee ile açınca verdiği hata mesajı
<varadero> xchm denedinmi
<Guest52443> bakayım
<wingless> chmsee açıyor bende
<wingless> açmadığını görmedim
<varadero> ls -la /home/asd/Belgeler/safahat.chm gönder asil sen Guest52443
<Guest52443> onda hata mesajı vermiyo ama açmıyoda kendi tanıtımı olan bi sayfa açıyo saedece
<varadero> bakalım ne dior
<Guest52443> yazılım merkezinden chm ile ilgili ne varsa yükledim denedim
<varadero> ls -la /home/asd/Belgeler/safahat.chm gönder asil sen Guest52443 <<
<varadero> ne dior bakalım bir
<Guest52443> -rwx--x--x 1 asd asd 981900 2011-01-11 20:38 /home/asd/Belgeler/safahat.chm
<varadero> ls -lah /home/asd/Belgeler/safahat.chm dene birde ?
<Guest52443> -rwx--x--x 1 asd asd 959K 2011-01-11 20:38 /home/asd/Belgeler/safahat.chm
<varadero> 959 kbyte safahat gibi koskoca bir kitap a küçük deilmi
<varadero> banamı öyle geliyor
<varadero> chm dosyalari pek küçük deildir
<Guest52443> başka kitaplarda var windowsta açıyor
<Guest52443> netten indirip deneyebilirsiniz
<digitaloktay> Javaninki 46 mb
<Guest52443> ubuntuyu kullanmak çok keyifli ama bi ayamı windowstan bi türlü kurtaramuyorum:(
<Guest52443> içime kurt düştü ben tekrar bi windowsta deniyeyim bu dosyaları
<Kartagis> ehe adam telefonumu kaydetmek için 150 TL istedi
<zfmf> kralfm in sanki babasi kivircik ali öldü diyip duruyorlar, cenazeye yetisemedi diye üzülmüsler erken ciksaydiniz yola mallar , ölen sehitlerin cenazesine git illa cenazeye gitmek istiyorsan dingil la bunlar adamin tepesini attiriyorlar hea
<pajero1> hayırlısı be
<erkan^> Antalya Ben, ucuz bir bilgisayar satın alabileceğiniz bir dükkan var mı?
<varadero> erkan^,  sen kendin mi alican ?
<erkan^> what is alican, varadero ? i can not found translate
<varadero> will u buy it your self ?
<erkan^> yes
<erkan^> I give my laptop at my mother
<erkan^> I don't know which computer-dükkan are good in Antalya :/
<pajero1> teknosa vardır oralarda
<varadero> first try shopping malls
<varadero> there are some technology markets
<varadero> usualy their prices reasonable
<erkan^> I want buy a macbook,b ut that is very much money pff
<varadero> yes it is :)
<erkan^> Ok
<erkan^> At 2 o 'clock I go to Deepo see
<erkan^> (-:
<digitaloktay> i think you don't need a macbook
<erkan^> that is right, digitaloktay
<erkan^> because I love Ubuntu (-:
<varadero> use ubuntu with mac theme
<erkan^> that can
<erkan^> collegeus delik me that i must a macbook buy. I said NO , i love Ubuntu (-:
<erkan^> varadero,
<erkan^> i go to deepo now
<erkan^> but i go not buy
<erkan^> see only
<erkan^> see = watch.. i mean (-:
<pajero1> ok sir
<digitaloktay> yes erkan^ you can compare the difference in the price :)
<guesttttt> chm açmıyo diye yanılmışım arkadaşlar özür dilerim
<guesttttt> dosya bozukmuş
<guesttttt> sizide uğraştırdm tekrar özür dilerim vaktinizi aldım
<varadero> e anlatmaya çalışmıştık :)
<guesttttt> ewde windowsta kullanıyodum cd ye yazıp işyerine getirdim
<guesttttt> cd ye bozuk yazdı sanırım
<pajero1> iş yerinde işle uğraşmak lazım
<guesttttt> yardımlarınız için teşekür ederim.
<guesttttt> ewet ben işlerime döneyim :)
<pajero1> ;)
<varadero> e anlatmaya çalışmıştık :)
<varadero> o yeah
<sg|> selam herkeze
<varadero> sanada sg|
<sg|> varadero: nasilsin ustad
<varadero> saolasın sen
<sg|> sagol bende iiyim
<sg|> su kira bugun olmasa daha iyi olucaktim ama :)
<varadero> :)
<varadero> ne kirasi
<sg|> ev kirasi ya
<sg|> :)
<varadero> cumartesi de ben ödicem
<pajero> sg|: ne kadar veriyon
<sg|> pajero: abim cok ya hic gerek yok solemiyim daha aci oluyor
<sg|> :)
<pajero> Allah kurtarsın kardeş
<pajero> bende kiracı olduğumdan bilirim
<sg|> eyw abim cumlemizi amin :)
<varadero> fil fil
<varadero> filller le uğraşıyoz
<varadero> Red Hat Linux release 7.2 (Enigma)
<varadero> Linux ykk 2.4.7-10enterprise #1 SMP Thu Sep 6 16:48:20 EDT 2001 i686 unknown
<ahmtblbl> arkadaşlar selam
<ahmtblbl> ubuntu 10.10 kurdum
<ahmtblbl> blender 2.56 beta indirdim
<ahmtblbl> paketi açtım ve direk çalıştırdım
<ahmtblbl> ama sanırım normalde ubuntuya bunu kurmam lazım
<ahmtblbl> doğrumu?
<varadero> neden yanlış olsun
<varadero> ben kursam yanlış olurdu mesela
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> varadero nasılsın
<varadero> saol sen nasılsın
<varadero> ?
<ahmtblbl> ne olsun
<ahmtblbl> blender öğreneyim dedim de akşamları
<ahmtblbl> ama windows altında çalışması ubuntudan daha kolay :)
<Kartagis> blender nedir?
<Kartagis> hmm, 3 boyutlu modelleme
<varadero> ben bi restart edem
<erkan^> biw
<erkan^> (-:
<erkan^> where is varadero?
<masterblaster> escape
<erkan^> ok
<varadero> slm
<erkan^> i have bought a beklava, varadero (-:
<erkan^> http://www.bodyresource.nl/forum/imgcache/13280.png (-:
<pajero> cool
<sg|> of nasi canim cekti simdi bak gurbet elde
<sg|> eehe
<pajero> sendemi gurbetdesin
<sg|> evet pajero sen nerden
<pajero> ist
<pajero> burada gurbetçi baya var o yüzden şettim
<erkan^> i like baklava very much. I have bought a baklava by the dükkan
<masterblaster> bu erkan kardeşimiz neden ingilazca takılıyor?
<pajero> türkçe bilmiyomuş
<masterblaster> adı neden türk??
<pajero> ırkı türkmüş
<masterblaster> ecdadı neden boş durmuş o zaman
<masterblaster> dilini öğretmemiş
<pajero> şimdi şöyle
<pajero> babası bunu iyi adam olsun diye yurtdığında okutmuş
<pajero> bu arada çocuk ingilizce açmış dilini
<pajero> güzel öğrenmiş bunu
<pajero> yurda döndüğünde uçak hava boşluğuna düşmüş
<pajero> çocuk beyinden hasar görmüş
<erkan^> varadero know about me why i can not speak Turkish language, masterblaster
<pajero> hasar gören kısımda dil öğrenme kısmıymış
<erkan^> that is long story
<erkan^> (-:
<pajero> i saying erkan^
<pajero> şu an öğrenemiyor yeni bir dili
<pajero> ancak bildiği bu
<erkan^> my realy name is Ekrem (-:
<masterblaster> just curious erkan
<masterblaster> just curious ekrem
<erkan^> pajero? Go you learn Turkish language? (-:
<pajero> yes i can
<pajero> what are you want
<erkan^> I = ben ; He/she = O ; We = ... ; You = Sen ...
<erkan^> :p
<pajero> super
<erkan^> have Ubuntu a Education for "Turkish lessons"? (-:
<pajero> oo nice start
<pajero> ben seni seviyorum
<erkan^> Merhaba = hello; Nasilsin ? = How are you? ; Iyimim = I am good
<erkan^> seni seviyorum = I love you
<erkan^> mutlu = happy
<erkan^> sorry multu i think
<erkan^> (-:
<pajero> turkish language very simple
<erkan^> really?
<pajero> sen iyimisin?
<erkan^> Evet, ben iyimim... Ve sen?
<pajero> ben de iyiyim
<erkan^> Güzel (-:
<pajero> ekrem topu at
<pajero> top = ball
<erkan^> which ball ?
<erkan^> I make a çay... brb :p
<pajero> i must go
<pajero> see you later erkan^
<pajero> bye
<erkan^> pl bue
<erkan^> ok bye
<erkan^> uh?
<erkan^> I see that xchat is the best than gnome-xchat
<digitaloktay> yes erkan^ gnome-xchat is not good
<digitaloktay> original xchat is better
<varadero> better
<erkan^> indeed
<digitaloktay> Info:      Processes 162 Uptime 13:03 Memory 1165.1/7991.5MB Client X-Chat 2.8.8 inxi 1.4.23
<erkan^> ?
<erkan^> brb
<feru> iyi akşamlar
<erkan^> now is it better (-:
<feru> ubutu da kablosuz ağları taramak ve yönetmek için hangi programıkullanabiliriz
<digitaloktay>  23:15:31 up 13:10,  4 users,  load average: 9.91, 4.00, 1.61
<digitaloktay>  23:15:59 up 13:11,  4 users,  load average: 10.40, 4.68, 1.91
<ekolojik> bu ne yahu
<ekolojik> nerelerde geziniyor
<varadero> bugün loadaverage 85 di bi mkinada :)
<varadero> uptime i 10 sn de dönebiliyordu
<digitaloktay> yuh :)
<digitaloktay> -O3 agresif baslattirdim :)
<digitaloktay>  23:23:34 up 13:18,  4 users,  load average: 16.61, 11.23, 5.92
<varadero> iyi değil bu biliyon dimi
<varadero> ?
<digitaloktay> bazi yerde amd ile berabe olur diyorlar
<varadero> vmstat 3 3
<digitaloktay> baska yerde iyi degil diyorlar
<varadero> patelesene digitaloktay
<digitaloktay> procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ----cpu----
<digitaloktay>  r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa
<digitaloktay> 18  0      0 473108 1114740 3999188    0    0     8    19  122   60  3  0 96  0
<varadero> load avarage o kadar yüksekse yavaşlamışdır artık işler
<digitaloktay> du simdi
<digitaloktay> procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ----cpu----
<digitaloktay>  r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa
<digitaloktay> 20  0      0 506496 1031744 3943160    0    0     8    19  122   60  3  0 96  0
<digitaloktay> 19  0      0 783596 1031760 3953104    0    0     0  4555 7027 2703 93  7  0  0
<digitaloktay> 12  0      0 428720 1031796 3957932    0    0     0  3917 7142 2916 93  7  0  0
<digitaloktay> ayni hizda gidiyor daha ikisi
<varadero> cpu dan başka sıkıntı yok
<digitaloktay>  23:25:57 up 13:21,  5 users,  load average: 16.11, 13.29, 7.45
<varadero> cpu başına  2 nin altında load olan cpu 3 ün üstündekinden hızlı bitirir
<digitaloktay> bak bunda -j9 baslattim gccyi
<digitaloktay>  23:32:21 up 13:27,  4 users,  load average: 7.12, 8.94, 7.46
<digitaloktay> ama 6 ile 7 arasi load
<varadero> kaç core
<digitaloktay> 6
<erkan^> wow
<erkan^> (-:
<digitaloktay> ama con kolivas bana demisti, eger onun kernel patchini kullaniyorsam, o zaman en fazla -j6 yapmaliymisim
<varadero> ii ozaman
<digitaloktay> turbosuz calisiyor
<digitaloktay>            Clock Speeds: (1) 3400.00 MHz (2) 3400.00 MHz (3) 3400.00 MHz (4) 3400.00 MHz (5) 3400.00 MHz (6) 3400.00 MHz
<varadero> core sayisi + 1
<varadero> dene farkı gör
<digitaloktay> ben core * 1.5 yapiyordum
<varadero> yok
<varadero> core + 1
<digitaloktay> hm deneyim bi
<digitaloktay> zamanlari kaydetiyorum
<digitaloktay> ve ondemand olarak
<digitaloktay> turbo icin
<digitaloktay> turboda 3.7 Ghz
<varadero> belki çok olduğu için core +2 olabilir
<varadero> ama sanmıyorum
<digitaloktay> makepkg  1994,36s user 112,13s system 385% cpu 9:05,79 total -j6
<varadero> uygun bu
<digitaloktay>            Clock Speeds: (1) 800.00 MHz (2) 800.00 MHz (3) 800.00 MHz (4) 800.00 MHz (5) 3400.00 MHz (6) 800.00 MHz
<digitaloktay> ondemand ve -j7
<varadero> cpu hizina bakma
<digitaloktay> turboda etkiliyor
<varadero> işini kaç dk yaptığına bak
<erkan^> what is 1 Turkish Lira in euro ?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-13
<sg|> selam herkeze
<sg|> merhaba
<sg|> ls
<varadero> zfmf,  günaydın
<zfmf> günaydin
<Kartagis> varadero sana bir şey soracağım, belki bilirsin
<varadero> buyrin
<Kartagis> benim evdeki bilgisayar ubuntu 10.10
<varadero> bilmiyorum :) :)
<Kartagis> aniden sayısal tuş takımındaki hiçbir şeyi yazmamaya başladı
<varadero> he başıma gelmişti o
<Kartagis> numlock tuşu açık
<varadero> bi çok sefer
<varadero> nasıl çözmüştüm onu hatırlamıyorum ama
<varadero> ras0ir gelince ona sor o kesin hatırlar onu
<Kartagis> tamam
<varadero> çok rahatsız edici bişi
<Kartagis> kesinlikle
<Kartagis> zfmf senin fikrin var mı?
<varadero> ubuntu kullanicilari bileceğini sanmıyorum
<varadero> şey yapsana
<varadero> başka  user  dene ?
<erkan^> do someone konw a technish shop in antalya?
<erkan^> a laptop doesn't work good
<frinoddede> I wouldn't trust them
<frinoddede> you will get a laptop with winXP back or win7
<erkan^> no
<erkan^> it is problem with accu or so
<erkan^> my prefer is ubuntu
<frinoddede> but they will install xp
<erkan^> ok
<erkan^> but have in Turkey a "Hobby Computer Club" ?
<erkan^> example you can meet there, you can ask there or they help you
<frinoddede> no erkan^
<frinoddede> turkey is full of idiots
<erkan^> :/
<erkan^> wow ubuntu one is easy (-:
<erkan^> why frinoddede ?
<frinoddede> education= TV
<erkan^> i don't watch to TV very much
<erkan^> :
<frinoddede> u dont live in turkey
<erkan^> i stay now
<erkan^> no i don't live in turkey
<frinoddede> u see
<erkan^> i still wait on deafblindness organisation in turkey, but i don't heard )-:
<frinoddede> in canakkale there is one
<frinoddede> cause my friend is also deaf, he founded it
<frinoddede> http://www.canakkaleisitmeengelliler.com/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Çanakkale İşitme Engelliler Spor Kulübü Resmi Sitesi ® (at www.canakkaleisitmeengelliler.com)
<erkan^> wow
<frinoddede> yeah
<erkan^> is that sport?
<erkan^> for deaf sports
<erkan^> I have added this in my GOogle Bookmarks (-:
<frinoddede> yes
<frinoddede> they have a soccer team
<erkan^> yes, but sport is my hobby not :S
<Kartagis> frinoddede Turkey is not full of idiots
<varadero> şimdi oda pardon okadar deilmiş diyip kabul edecek sanki :)
<frinoddede> Kartagis: yes it is
<varadero> there is a
<varadero> book on the table
<erkan^> i try search to --> Gündoðdu Mahallesi 2482 Sokak No: 2 Kepez/ANTALYA
<erkan^> (-:
<erkan^> I'm crying because i have not a print here :(
<erkan^> i go now bye
<inan> mysql_server hangi portu kullanıyor nası öğrenebilirim
<Kartagis> netstat -antlp | grep mysql
<Kartagis> genelde 3306'dır
<inan> Kartagis: teşekkürler
<kardesler> s.a
<mozakca> Nautilus Action Configration diye bir uygulama var bu uygulama nedir nasıl çalışır?
<mozakca> bir örnek verebilecek arkadaş var mı?
<ankara1> s.a
<ankara1> arkadaşlar ubuntu nun wubi kurulumu varya
<ankara1> o şekilde kurulmasıyla direk kurulması ( bilgisayarı cd den başlatıp ) kurmanın ne farkı var
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<etsw> a.s
<erkan^> have someone same as me : http://lh3.ggpht.com/_-g7SHML2oAI/TSzoUqbAr0I/AAAAAAAAAxM/NIbM2r1ajGk/s800/dns.png
<erkan^> ?
<sg|> ya ipnin karsiligi gelen host farkli
<sg|> gozuken host farkli
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-14
<etsw> merhaba bir sorum olacakti away olmayan kimse var mi
<zfmf> selam millet
<varadero> günaydın zfmf
<zfmf> mac de ki terminal bash mis ya ya:D
<zfmf> dün kesfettim :D
<zfmf> gözüme girdi mac
<acemi> varadero: senin vatandastan haber bekliyoruz
<Kartagis> zfmf bana bir mac alsana :)
<inan> günaydın javascript in katif olup olmadığına nerede bakabilirim, local hostta işlem yaparken javascript actif edilmeli uyarısı alıyorum
<yakusha> sabahı şerifleriniz hayrolsun...
<Kartagis> sağol yakusha
<zfmf> Kartagis:  sen bana al :d
<zfmf> inan hangi browser?
<Kartagis> zfmf ben sana g4 alayım sen bana macbookpro al
<zfmf> g4 ne D iphone mu :d
<zfmf> la onu belese veriyorlar buda :D 2 yillik sözlesmeye napam onu :d
<zfmf> sen bana macbook al ben saa iphone alam ? :D
<Kartagis> iPhone var bende zaten, G4 bir Mac tipi
<inan> zfmf:kusura bakma yeni gördüm, hem chrome em firefox
<zfmf> hea bakayim dur :D
<acemi> varadero: BrozaC : gelince ping
<zfmf> http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?hlrm=de&answer=114662
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Images, JavaScript, and other web content settings - Google Chrome Help (at www.google.com)
<Kartagis> inan ne ile işlem yapıyorsun?
<zfmf> buda mozilla http://support.mozilla.com/de/kb/JavaScript-Einstellungen
<ubuntu-tr> Title: JavaScript-Einstellungen | Kurzanleitung | Firefox Support (at support.mozilla.com)
<zfmf> Kartagis:  istemem pro yada air al bana sen :D
<zfmf> bu mac laptoplarin iyisi hangisi
<inan> Kartagis: prestashop diye bir e-ticaret sitesinin veri tabanıyla ilgili ayrıntılı döküman oluşturuyorum, yeni bir sürüm yayınladırlar
<zfmf> pro mu air mi? bide normal macbook var lappi olarak ?
<inan> bu sürüm kurulumunda hata alıyorum
<Kartagis> zfmf pro
<inan> zfmf: teşekkürler
<Kartagis> air'de tek usb portu var, ethernet girişi yok, cd yok
<zfmf> Kartagis:  yuh :D bide onda ram lar degismiyomuz galiba demi
<Kartagis> onu bilmiyorum da, gerçekten çok hafif (1,36kg)
<Kartagis> 1,21gw, 88 mil
<zfmf> Kartagis: peki ubuntuda gibi apt-get gibi paket yöneticisi varmi
<zfmf> yada normal linux da kurdugun dosyalari kura biliyonmu mac dede?
<zfmf> ./config make makeinstall filan
<zfmf> extra mac versionlarimi lazim
<Kartagis> kaynaktan kurabiliyorsun sanırım
<Kartagis> ama .deb falan kurulmaz
<zfmf> rpm kursak oazamn :d
<varadero> acemi,  pong
<varadero> acemi,  bey özele teşrif edermisiniz ?
<zfmf> Kartagis: find project diye bi zimbirti varmis
<acemi> ettim
<zfmf> apt-get destegi veriyo anladigim kadariyla
<zfmf> ayni linuxdaki ayni zimbirti degildir tabiki
<varadero> zfmf, napıyon
<varadero> yoğunmusun
<varadero> ?
<zfmf> biraz, facebook app yaziyom zimbirti hata veriyo ona bakiyom
<varadero> işiniz gücünüz facebok
<zfmf> napalim patron öyle isti :D
<varadero> asdasd
<varadero> bu 3 ay işden canımız çıkıcak
<varadero> bir sürü  proje var
<varadero> sonrakiler zevkli
<zfmf> simdikiler zevksizmi napiyonki
<varadero> zevkli tabikide
<varadero> sonrakiler kadar zevkli deil
<varadero> birde sıkışık zaman çok iş dersen
<varadero> herşeyin tadı kaçar :)
<varadero> bir sürü yeni server fln gelio
<zfmf> oyuncak geliyo sana yani hehe:d
<varadero> sdfsdas
<varadero> öyle de denebilir
<varadero> zevksiz yanı oynayacak vakit yok
<zfmf> windows icin calismadan sistem bilgisi veren program varmi? hangi cpu filan bilinmi
<varadero> hyemeğe kaçtım
<zfmf> install etmeden yani :D
<zfmf> afiyet olsun
<Kartagis> cpu-z
<Kartagis> zfmf cpu-z
<zfmf> bakayim sagol
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<Fatih_M> amcanın birisinin makine de mouse donma problemi var, önerisi olan var mı?
<Fatih_M> sistem özellikleri:
<Fatih_M> Core 2 Duo E5400 CPU , 2 GB Kingston 667 Ram,
<Fatih_M> Gigabyte GA-945-S2L Anakart
<Fatih_M> windows sp 3 32 bit
<Fatih_M> nvidia 7200 Gs miydi neydi ekran kartı
<Fatih_M> bütün driverları güncelledim hala problem vardı son bıraktığımda
<zfmf> varadero:  geldinmi
<varadero> he
<zfmf> windows serverde 2008 de dns server varmi? default olarak icinde
<varadero> tabiki
<varadero> add server roles dan ekle
<varadero> proğram ekle kaldır windows bileşeninde de yapabilirsin
<varadero> dns server olmayan windows server olamaz
<zfmf> ok sagolasin ben devam iletem, dünden beri domain in biri yanlis ip yi gösteriyor windowscu ya yazdim adam cakmiyomu ne ya deli etti beni
<zfmf> meger uc aydir yanlis ip yi gösteriyormus
<zfmf> intern kayit yapmis ola bilirler diye aklima geldi bakalim
<varadero> :)
<varadero> default açık olmaz dns
<varadero> onu sorduysan
<varadero> ama ir çok görev i eklerken auto çalıştırır
<varadero> services.msc den kontol eyle
<zfmf> aciktir bizde herhalde ,  yoksa illa biyerde bi kayit olucak niye yanlis ip yi görüyo bizim dns ler
<varadero> kontrol ediver
<zfmf> serverin oldugu makine .30 mus dns ler .31 gösteriyo onunda sifresi yok :d salal yapsin g*tler
<varadero> asdsa
<erkan^> hey
<masterblaster> hey
<masterblaster> whats'up
<erkan^> nothing
<erkan^> a man is mading, yesterday want he stole my mobile phone. he have killed me nearly. pfff
<erkan^> little trauma now. i go eat now. bye
<masterblaster> learn martial arts or have gun
<erkan^> i am deaf and not good see. it is a problem for me :(
<varadero> lol shoot everyone incase of emergency
<masterblaster> take a hitman erkan
<mehmet12> s.
<mehmet12> s.a
<mehmet12> mint i bilen varmı
<mehmet12> yani ubuntuyla aynıymış galiba
<erkan^> hitman ???
<lambirjohn> yaiyor mu lan hitman
<erkan^> masterblaster, are you there?
<erkan^> do you know about BB ?
<Kartagis> BB? bulletin board?
<erkan^> no blackberry 9700 bold, Kartagis
<erkan^> man was jealous on me because i have BB 9700 bold. he wanted kill me, Kartagis :/
<inan> iyi günler, localhost'ta çalışıyorum, bir site kurulumu yaparken javascript i aktif etmem gerektiği söyleniyor ama javascript zaten aktif,
<inan> uyarı veren dosya bir css dosyası ve uyarı satırlarında şu kod var "filter:progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader(src='img/02-pt70.png', sizingMethod='crop');"
<Kartagis> inan birisi (kim oldugunu hatirlamiyorum) sana yardim etmemis miydi?
<Kartagis> zfmf idi galiba
<inan> Kartagis: onun dediği yöntem tarayıcılarda javascripti aktif etmenin yoludu, tarayıcılarda aktf durumda olmasıan rağmen bu uyarıyı alıyorum
<varadero> 24 kişi olmuş kanal
<varadero> bayağı kalabalık
<lambirjohn> beni, chanserveri, botlari falan saymazsan 20
<digitaloktay> s.a
<varadero> a.s digitaloktay
<digitaloktay> vay yüklemis
<digitaloktay> <CIA-111> rene * r38468 /trunk/package/security/gnupg2/gnupg2.desc: * updated gnupg2 (2.0.16 -> 2.0.17)
<varadero> :D
<digitaloktay> http://gh.de/a467887.html  iyimi? 100.25 euro ya ismarladim
<ubuntu-tr> Title: ASUS RT-N16, 300Mbps (MIMO) gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland (at gh.de)
<varadero> keşke
<varadero> ısmarlamadan sorsaydın yahu
<digitaloktay> öteki routerlere göre bu iyimis
<varadero> kim dio
<varadero> ?
<digitaloktay> dd-wrt veya tomatousb icin
<varadero> şaka maka iyiye de benziyor cidden
<varadero> dene bakalım bir
<varadero> 300 000 state demiş
<varadero> manyak bi rakam sirf bunu merak dan alirim
<varadero> http ftp torrent desteklio süper bir  +
<digitaloktay> islemciside iyi
<digitaloktay> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asus_routers
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Asus routers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<digitaloktay> rami 128 mb ve flash 32
<digitaloktay> mb
<varadero> iyi bir cihaza benzio gerçekten
<varadero> dene bakalım ne çıkacak
<varadero> bu tür cihazları çok inceledim çok iştahla aldım
<varadero> hep patladı
<varadero> çook pahalı ürünler haricinde gerçekten başarımları kötü
<varadero> asla kullanmıyorummecbur kalmadıkça
<digitaloktay> benim fritzbox 7170 kac senedir var
<digitaloktay> hic takintisi olmadi
<varadero> başarımları düşük
<varadero> beni kaldıramıyorlar
<varadero> :D
<oktay-ibm2> :D
<oktay-ibm2>  neyse yemek
<oktay-ibm2> gelirim birazdan
<laynuzx> slm
<laynuzx> naber gençler
<command222> laynuzx: naber
<wingless> naber
<command222> laynuzx: benim
<laynuzx> evet benim
<sg|> Arkadaslar es zamanli sistemlerden anlayan varmi temelini bilen
<sg|> bu LTS olayini felan varmi ?
<sg|> paralel composition felan diyolar
<sg|> ITCH = (scratch->STOP). CONVERSE = (think->talk->STOP). ||CONVERSE_ITCH = (ITCH || CONVERSE).
<sg|> bu islemlerden ?
<sg|> LTSA tools la ciziyorsun felan eger yardimci olan olursa cok memlun olurum
<sg|> FSP de deniyor
<BrozaC> ne sorduğunu bile anlamadım
<BrozaC> muhtemelen ne sorduğunu bilmediğindendir
<BrozaC> :)
<sg|> varmi yardimci olucak biri
<utdmr> firefox 4 beta 9 çıkmış, bir kaç dakika oldu sanırım :)
<slarikan> sabah çıktı yahu
<slarikan> sabah beri nasıl türkçeleştirecem diye uğraşıyom
<etsw> kimse var mi
<etsw> peter haric
<utdmr> slarikan: firefox yeni uyardı, internette de göremeyince hiç yeni çıktı sandım
<slarikan> pisisi güncelleme geldide bana
<etsw> aha birisi var. hafiz ben windows uzerine yukledim bu laneti. c:\ yi nasil gorecem?
<etsw> tum sarkilarim c:\ de kaldi
<erkan^> Cool utdmr (-:
<erkan^> I want on FF 4 release, but i think that next ubuntu will that FF 4 release in the synpacis (-:
<BrozaC> 4 released
<BrozaC> ?
<erkan^> yes, they still aren't clear with release
<BrozaC> u may compile it
<erkan^> I am not softwaremaker
<BrozaC> compile is not softwaremakers job
<BrozaC> any user may do it its simple and easy
<mus2aktas> selam
<mus2aktas> grub'u harddiskin en başına nasıl kurabilirim
<mus2aktas> kurulum dvd'si ile denemeye çalışıyorum
<mus2aktas> ama öyle bir seçenek yok malesef
<mus2aktas> yada ben bulamıyorum
<mus2aktas> 10.10 da gerubu dvd den nasıl kuraiblirim
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<erkan^> s.a ?
<digitaloktay> erkan^: selamun aleykum turkish greetings :)
<erkan^> ow ok (-:
<erkan^> thank you, teacher digitaloktay (--:
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-15
<digitaloktay> varadero: BrozaC http://www.broadcom.com/products/Wireless-LAN/802.11-Wireless-LAN-Solutions/BCM4718   bak islemcisi buymus
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Broadcom.com - BCM4718 - Intensi-fi® XLR 802.11n Simultaneous Dual-Band (2.4/5 GHz) Router System-on-Chip (at www.broadcom.com)
<BrozaC> ii cihaza gelio
<BrozaC> benzio*
<BrozaC> gelsinde test edelim bir
<digitaloktay> almanyada 100 milli watti gecince kapina polis dayaniyormus
<digitaloktay> ama asus bu islemciyi 480 mhz indirmis
<BrozaC> valla
<BrozaC> dediğim gibi
<BrozaC> bu cihazlar yetmiyor bana
<digitaloktay> ve dd-wrt ile Power-Boost-Funktion (bis 251 mW Sendeleistung)
<digitaloktay> ev icindemi yetmiyor
<BrozaC> dünyanın parasını verip
<BrozaC> net in yavaş çalışması veya yetneksiz olması
<BrozaC> saç baş yoldurtuyor
<digitaloktay> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DD-WRT
<ubuntu-tr> Title: DD-WRT - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<digitaloktay> Features
<BrozaC> o özellikler bana yetmez :)
<BrozaC> son kullaniciya fazla bana az
<BrozaC> üstelik
<BrozaC> bu cihazlar gerçekten performans fukarasi oluyorlar
<barisubuntu> selamlar herkese
<BrozaC> slm
<erkan^> selam
<BrozaC> selam erkan^
<erkan^> (-:
<erkan^> I go learn a python now
<digitaloktay> erkan^: you can look in the wikibooks :)
<erkan^> yes
<erkan^> (-:
<digitaloktay> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Non-Programmer's_Tutorial_for_Python_2.6
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Non-Programmer's Tutorial for Python 2.6 - Wikibooks, open books for an open world (at en.wikibooks.org)
<erkan^> that is right
<erkan^> but I read Dutch langauge
<erkan^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/ThinkPython
<ubuntu-tr> Title: community/ThinkPython - Ubuntu NL wiki (at wiki.ubuntu-nl.org)
<digitaloktay> http://nl.wikibooks.org/wiki/Programmeren_in_Python
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Programmeren in Python - Wikibooks (at nl.wikibooks.org)
<erkan^> Cool ! but why haven't Python a Turkish language, digitaloktay ?
<digitaloktay> hm i dont know :) perhaps they didnt translate it
<digitaloktay> hehe
<erkan^> can you translate that? :
<erkan^> :p
<erkan^> sorry i go restart computer
<erkan^> brb
<erkan^> i go eat , digitaloktay laterss
<seksonlayn> seks
<erkan^> transisor, what is up?
<erkan^> why come you chat in the prive room by me?
<erkan^> uh? someone ignore me
<erkan^> :/
<BrozaC> slm
<utdmr> iyi akşamlar
<erkan^> iyi aksamlar too
<erkan^> how type i with s ... :S
<erkan^> ?
<BrozaC> sanada iyi akşamlar
<BrozaC> sanada = to you too
<Aranel> Python + Qt'de minik bi işim var, bir text alanındaki metni nasıl bir fonksiyona gönderebilirim? Şunu denedim ama yemedi: QtCore.QObject.connect(self.textEdit, QtCore.SIGNAL("textChanged()"), setMesaj)
<webuser_> slm
<BrozaC> slm
<webuser_> ubuntu da birden fazla wan bağlantısı için load balancing yapılabiliyor mu ? biri giderse trafik diğerinden devam etsin vs.. gibi.
<BrozaC> evet yapılabilir
<webuser_> güzel
<BrozaC> ikisini birleştire bilirsinde
<BrozaC> 4 + 4 8 mbit gibi
<webuser_> iyiymiş
<webuser_> biraz araştırayım
<webuser_> o zaman
<BrozaC> gerek yok
<BrozaC> http://alper.web.tr/2009/12/31/linux-ile-outgoing-loadbalancing/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Alper YALÇINER » Linux ile outgoing loadbalancing (at alper.web.tr)
<BrozaC> ben yazmıştım nasıl yapılacağını
<BrozaC> https ler için ip rule ekle
<BrozaC> en altta var
<BrozaC> yoksa banka siteletinde vb hata alırsın webuser_
<webuser_> güzel
<webuser_> sağolasın
<BrozaC> reca
<webuser_> Ben bu uygulamanın bir benzerini freebsd üzerinde çalışan pfsense üzerinde denemiştim ama ne gariptir ki stabil çalıştıramadım. bağlantı gittiğinde hala bağlantı aktifmiş gibi algılayabiliyo mesela.
<webuser_> sanıyorum yeni sürümün beta olmasından dolayı kaynaklanıyor
<BrozaC> http://alper.web.tr/2009/12/21/freebsd-ve-pf-ile-outgoing-loadbalancing/
<BrozaC> onuda yazmıştım :)
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Alper YALÇINER » FreeBSD ve PF ile outgoing loadbalancing. (at alper.web.tr)
<BrozaC> alakası yok ikisinde de giden bağlantıyı anlamaz
<webuser_> hımm
<BrozaC> sen elle yapacaksın script yazacaksın
<BrozaC> bsd çoğu durumda iyi bir seçenek olmaya bilir
<BrozaC> sadece openbsd nin son  versiyonu iyi seçenek
<BrozaC> yoksa en iyisi linux
<webuser_> anladım
<webuser_> şimdi oturmaya başladı
<BrozaC> bu iş için linux kullanılmasını öneririm
<BrozaC> BSD ye göre loadbalancing de ciddi performans farkı görürsün üstelik
<BrozaC> ben kendi scriptlerimi veremem kusura bakma
<webuser_> :)
<BrozaC> hem karman çorman hemde kendi ihtiyacımdan yazmadım şirket ihtiyacından yazdım para verdikleri için bana ait değil onlar
<BrozaC> izin almalıyım
<webuser_> sorun değil
<BrozaC> yolunu tarif edebilirim ama
<webuser_> ok.
<webuser_> Yinede teşekkür ederim.
<BrozaC> gökhan selam
<gsezen> selam
<BrozaC> nasılsın ?
<gsezen> Ahaa
<gsezen> iyiyim abi
<gsezen> sen nasılsın
<BrozaC> idare :)
<BrozaC> iş  olayını naptın ?
<gsezen> yaw paso gidip geliyorum
<BrozaC> gelişme yokmu daha
<gsezen> görüşme vs.
<gsezen> yok
<gsezen> yaww
<gsezen> asgari ücret deyince
<BrozaC> hmm kötü piyasa
<gsezen> laf sokuyorum adam
<gsezen> a
<BrozaC> kabul etsene yahu
<BrozaC> boş durucana asgari ücret başla
<BrozaC> iş iş varken hatun hatun varken bulunur
<gsezen> yok zaten iş güzel olsa
<gsezen> edicem
<BrozaC> ben her işi kabul ediyordum yahu işsizken
<gsezen> hımm
<BrozaC> ona rağmen 17 ay bulamadım
<gsezen> biliyorum
<gsezen> öYLE HAKLISIN
<BrozaC> boş durarak iş bulunmaz
<BrozaC> film izlicem
<gsezen>  ok
<gsezen> görüşürüz
<ekolojik> yazıcı 1 tane çıktı verdikten sonra kağıt yok hatası veriyor neden olabilir
<ekolojik> hem pardusta hem ubuntuda aynı  şey oldu
<BrozaC> driver
<BrozaC> cups dan tanıttın dimi
<BrozaC> ?
<ekolojik> zaten çalışıyordu bu güne kadar
<ekolojik> 1 haftadır kullanmamıştım sadece
<BrozaC> cups un bir paketi var şey için hmm neydi onun formati driver için
<BrozaC> o paketi kurup yazıcının kendi sitesinden güncel driver ini indir
<BrozaC> kur düzelir
<ekolojik> tamam
<BrozaC> ben öyle yapıyorum
<BrozaC> tüm yazıcılar la sorunsuz kullanıyorum linux u
<BrozaC> iş yerinde bir linux ta bir sürü yazıcı tanıttım
<BrozaC> hiç sorun yok :)
<ekolojik> ama bir sayfa basıyor,bir anormallik yok mu bu işte
<BrozaC> var tabiki
<BrozaC> windows da denemeden driver mi printer mi bilemezsinki
<BrozaC> cups driver inde sorun varsa pardus ubuntu farketmez
<BrozaC> aynı hatayı alırsın cups aynı cups
<masterblaster> pardus+hp yazıcı uyumuna hastayım
<BrozaC> hp den nefret ederim
<BrozaC> en sorunlu yazıcı windows da bile sorunlu
<masterblaster> valla üstad pardus un çalışan sürümünde bile tak hp yazıcıyı bas çıktı al bu kadar basit
<BrozaC> hiç bir yazıcıda hiç bir sorun yaşamıyorum gerçi ben
<BrozaC> hp nin modeline bakar o
<BrozaC> modeller arası driver uyumu yokki hp de
<masterblaster> millete pardus bulaştırmak için kullandığım showlardan biri
<gsezen> zaten sürücüleride yüksek boyutlu oluyo bu hp lerin
<gsezen> ama gel gör ki
<BrozaC> uyumlu model hangi marka olursa olsun zaten linux ta sorunsuz çalışır
<gsezen> tırt
<BrozaC> senin model uyumludur
<masterblaster> bizde 4 çeşit hp yazıcı var hiçbirinde sorun yaşamadım
<BrozaC> şansına 4 üde uymlu demekki :)
<BrozaC> benim kaç model tanıttığımı bilmiyorum linux a
<BrozaC> bir tanesinde şu an tanıtılmış 370 tane printer var karışık marka model sorunsuz
<masterblaster> linux win karşılaştırması yapanları alt etmek için kullanıyorum bunu
<masterblaster> :)
<BrozaC> windows bilen birine denk gelmediğin için şanslısın :)
<masterblaster> valla adam kendine bil. müh diyordu
<masterblaster> diploması da vardı ama
<masterblaster> :)
<BrozaC> gsezen in istediği tek bir şeyi bile yapamazsın mesela :)
<BrozaC> mühendis dediğinin ihtisasi değildir OS
<gsezen> :)
<masterblaster> bilemem
<masterblaster> müh deinmi bende soruna çözüm olacak
<masterblaster> yoksa otursun yesin diplomasını
<BrozaC> valla ben kadın doğum doktoruna böbrek ameliyatı yaptırmam mesela
<BrozaC> doktor değilmi yapsın da demem
<masterblaster> bil müh ihtisaı yok
<gsezen> haha
<masterblaster> doktorluğun var
<gsezen> öle çok adam var
<gsezen> masterblaster
<BrozaC> benim tanıdığım en bilgili en yetenekli muhendis in windows unu biz kuruyorduk kendi kuramıyordu
<BrozaC> ama saatine 900 $ dan aşağıda çalışmıyordu
<BrozaC> bilgisayar piyasasının doktordan çok ihtisası var
<masterblaster> ona 900 $ veren gerizekalının sorunu o
<BrozaC> tabi canım :) tüm gerizekalılar adamı buluyordu :)
<BrozaC> windows kuramayacak saati 400 $ dan pahalı en az 40 muhendis tanıyorum ben
<BrozaC> sende yap sende kazan ?
<masterblaster> benim gibi bir patrona denk gelse pencereden atarım o mühendisi
<BrozaC> sen yap kazan saati 900 $
<gsezen> bademi gönderelim sana
<BrozaC> baden paklar fkd :d
<masterblaster> ben yaptığım işle daha çok kazanıyorum kafanı yorma sen
<BrozaC> :)
<masterblaster> bademi gönder desem morarırsın
<masterblaster> gsezen
<gsezen> buyur
<masterblaster> bademi gönderiyor musun
<masterblaster> :)
<gsezen> gönderiyorum
<gsezen> bu saatte mi ?
<masterblaster> saat dediğin göreceli
<masterblaster> ben 7/24 çalışıyorum
<BrozaC> süper
<BrozaC> saati 1000 $ dan günde 24 000 $
<BrozaC> iyiymiş işin
<gsezen> iyiymiş
<masterblaster> işim çok iyidir
<BrozaC> bize laf yetiştirerek 250 $ kaybettin ben söylimde sen bilirsi yani
<masterblaster> allah olmayanlara da versin
<BrozaC> amin amin
<gsezen> :)
<masterblaster> kafanı yorma toprağım kaybedilen para olsun
<masterblaster> kazanırız
<BrozaC> bilgisi ile ticaret yapmadan saati 900 $ dan fazla kazanan tek iş doktorluktur
<gsezen> para dediğin nedir 2 saatte katlarız diyosun
<gsezen> evvet kesinlikle
<masterblaster> daha kötüsü var
<masterblaster> adamlar bilgisizliği ile daha fazlasını kazanıyorlar
<BrozaC> bilgisayar sektöründe yok öyle
<BrozaC> bilmeden çok kazanmak
<BrozaC> ticaret yapmadıkça
<BrozaC> gsezen sen baya duymuşsundur ergun abiyi :)
<gsezen> evet
<gsezen> duymuştum
<BrozaC> gıcık herif 900 $ veriyorlardı kasamam diyordu yahu
<gsezen> Ya malesef
<BrozaC> windowsunu da bize kurduruyordu
<gsezen> ben başlarından da çok duydum bu tür şeyleri
<BrozaC> beceremiyordu :)
<gsezen> haybeye para alıyolar
<BrozaC> ergun abi fazlasini hak eden biriydi
<gsezen> amca dayı felan fişmekan
<BrozaC> adamin bilgisi de tecrübeside dehşetti
<gsezen> evet
<masterblaster> bunu hak etmek için ney apıyordu??
<BrozaC> 80 muhendisin 3 ayda yaparım dediği projeyi 0 bug la 2 haftada bitirdi herif
<BrozaC> masterblaster oracle database developer
<gsezen> bumudur budur
<BrozaC> innova acaip bozulmuştu
<BrozaC> telsim dekileri hiç sorma :) sinir den öldüler
<BrozaC> jsdflfsdkd
<BrozaC> çok zevkli projeydi
<gsezen> verinin nereye yazılacağını sektör sektör arşınlayıp en iyi nereye yazılır onun algoritmasını yapalicek tipte birisi
<masterblaster> win kurmaması nıormalmiş
<BrozaC> masterblaster IT piyasasında doktordan fazla ihtisas vardır
<masterblaster> elini kirletmiyormuş adam
<BrozaC> benim iş yerim de bile 40 a yakın ayrı iş var
<masterblaster> :)
<BrozaC> muhendis demek matematik demek
<BrozaC> windows next next değil
<BrozaC> ama bak şimdi :) hollanda da bir çocuk var muhendislik okudu master yaptı :)
<masterblaster> o diplomayı alan barzo eğer linuxdan habersizse elektronikten anlamıyorsa win kuramıyorsa entegrenin ne olduğundan ram den romdan bi haberse
<BrozaC> hepimize ayarı verir getirsem irc e
<BrozaC> masterblaster ihtisas meselesi
<masterblaster> temlden habersiz adam nereye ihtisas yapacak
<BrozaC> ram rom nedir bilmeyen muhendis olamaz
<BrozaC> sahte diplomadır o
<masterblaster> temel yok 10 kat bina çık olurmu öle
<digitaloktay> read only memory
<masterblaster> değil yov
<BrozaC> ozaman ram nedir bilir
<masterblaster> 10 tane barzo tanıdım böle
<BrozaC> windows nedir bilmeye bilir
<digitaloktay> random access
<masterblaster> mağara da mı yaşıyor bu adam
<gsezen> piyasada çeşit çeşit mühendis var
<gsezen> adı mühendis
<gsezen> içi boş
<masterblaster> bende mühendisin tanımı sıradan sorunlara sıradışı çözümler bulan adamdır
<masterblaster> benimle aynı çözümü üretiyorsa sürterim o adamı
<BrozaC> soruna çözüm bulan teknisyendir
<gsezen> makineyi restart et düzelir.
<BrozaC> muehndis dizayner dir
<masterblaster> dikkat et
<masterblaster> ben teknikerim
<BrozaC> bizde ne olmuş
<masterblaster> benim çözdüğüm gibi çözmemeli sorunu
<masterblaster> yeni bir bakış açısı getirmeli
<BrozaC> hepinizden daha tekniker bir tekniker im hemde
<BrozaC> muhendis in olayı farklıdır
<masterblaster> benimle aynı çözümü üretiyorsa
<masterblaster> mühendis değildir
<BrozaC> türkiyede 100 teknikerden 1 i işi bilir
<masterblaster> malesef
<BrozaC> aynısı muhendis içinde doktor içinde berber içinde geçerlidir
<masterblaster> beni sinir eden de o ya
<masterblaster> olmamalı
<BrozaC> ben sinir olmuyorum
<BrozaC> hiç de umurumda deil
<masterblaster> mühendis dediğn bana fark atmalı
<BrozaC> çuvalla para kazanıyorum
<BrozaC> bilmem sayesinde değil çevredekilerin mal olmaları sayesinde
<BrozaC> herzaman da söylerim
<BrozaC> bana para kazandıran adama da sinirlenmem
<gsezen> :) neden sinirlenecen ki
<BrozaC> dimi :)
<BrozaC> gsezen önümüzdeki günlerde
<BrozaC> acaip zevkli projeler yapıyoruz
<BrozaC> vaktin olursa uğra birgün
<BrozaC> :)
<gsezen> yapma yaaww
<BrozaC> çok deli
<BrozaC> mart a doğru bayası bitmiş olur
<BrozaC> aklın durur görsen
<gsezen> uğramaya çalışırım
<gsezen> nsen davet ediyosnu
<gsezen> hiç düşünmem
<BrozaC> aklın hayalin durur götün 3 kere tavana vurur
<BrozaC> öyle diyeyim
<BrozaC> gerisini sen düşün
<gsezen> süperrmişşş
<BrozaC> süperden az daha öte
<gsezen> konusu ne ?
<gsezen> desem ?
<BrozaC> sanallaştırma
<BrozaC> sanallaşıyoruz :)
<gsezen> zaten şu aralar çok moda
<gsezen> bu işe girmeyen yok gibi
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> anlayan istanbulda 2 firma çıktı bizim yaptığımızı
<BrozaC> bu ara vmware eğitimi aldım :)
<gsezen> ahaha
<gsezen> esx
<BrozaC> enterpise :)
<gsezen> ooo
<gsezen> vmware zon zamanlarda epey ürün çıkardı
<gsezen> iyi gidiyolar
<BrozaC> bokunu çıkarmış vmware
<BrozaC> ürünü bırak
<gsezen> microsoft ta kendi çapında gidiyo bakalım
<BrozaC> alakası yok
<BrozaC> ms çözümümünün
<BrozaC> uzaktan yakından
<gsezen> yane
<BrozaC> vmware in rakibi yok
<gsezen> katılıyorum
<BrozaC> en yakın takipçisi citrix ve REdhat
<BrozaC> onlarda daha %10 unu yapabiliyor
<gsezen> zaten vmware epeydir piyasada olan bir firma
<BrozaC> öyle böyle değil vmware
<gsezen> bulut teknolojisi felanda var ama kullanma imkanım olmadı
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> sanallaştırmayı eğitim alsan
<BrozaC> 1 senede anlarsın
<BrozaC> öyle diyeyim sana :)
<BrozaC> sonra bulut u düşün
<gsezen> ahaa
<BrozaC> bilge adam da vmware kursuna gittim yok böyle bişi
<BrozaC> sertifika sınavlarına giricem daha
<gsezen> güzelmiş
<gsezen> bende orda cisco eğitimi aldıydım yakın zamanda.
<BrozaC> cisco eğitimi iyidir
<BrozaC> hem vmware eğitimi cisco bilmiyorsan işe yaramaz
<BrozaC> :)
<gsezen> oda iyiymiş
<gsezen> kurumsal olarak mı aldınız eğitimi ?
<BrozaC> evet
<BrozaC> vmware çıktı aradan
<gsezen> doğrudur
<BrozaC> lpar alicam birde
<gsezen> Logical partition (virtual computing platform)
<BrozaC> 1.5 senedir kullanıyorum LPAR
<BrozaC> çok ii
<BrozaC> cuma günü yenisi geldi :)
<BrozaC> pazartesi kurmaya başlıyoruz
<BrozaC> p720 aldık iki tane
<gsezen> netten baktım da manyak bişimiş
<BrozaC> http://www-03.ibm.com/systems/power/hardware/720/features.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: IBM Power 720 Express server features and benefits (at www-03.ibm.com)
<gsezen> buldum bende ona bakıyodum
<gsezen> kaç para
<gsezen> $$
<erkan^> it was interesse in python-workshop, digitaloktay (-:
<BrozaC> çok kelepir aldık 720 leri
<BrozaC> ikisi 100 000 $ dan biraz ucuz
<BrozaC> 10 ay sonrada iki p750 alıcaz
<BrozaC> yada iki tane oracle exadata
<BrozaC> gsezen vmware e aldığımzı makinaları görsen
<BrozaC> dibin düşer
<BrozaC> sadas
<gsezen> ooofff
<BrozaC> 12 tane makina çarşamba teslin ediyorlar
<gsezen> para pok gibi desene
<BrozaC> 2 x  8 gbit hba , intel 65xx 6 core x 2 cpu 96 GB ddr 3riple ram :)
<BrozaC> triple*
<gsezen> süperrrr
<BrozaC> arkasına storwise 7000 46 TB storage SSD easy tearing
<BrozaC> ibm SVS 96 GB cache * 2 aldik
<BrozaC> 80 port x  2 8 GBit SAN
<gsezen> süper aletlere benziyo lakin hiç birisini görmedim :)
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> 2 tane ds8700 üm var
<BrozaC> gerisini saymayayım
<BrozaC> :
<gsezen> Sen cennete mi düştün ?
<gsezen> :)
<BrozaC> :)
<command> slm
<BrozaC> slm
<BrozaC> gsezen daha neler var
<BrozaC> sddslka :
<BrozaC> :D
<gsezen> mecdiyeköyde bir firma vardı bulurum.com mu beydi.
<gsezen> 2. elleri bulunur mu acaba orda :)
<gsezen> sddslka :
<BrozaC> shks
<BrozaC> storwise türkiyede duyurulmasi 20 gün oldu
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> ilk biz alıyoz
<BrozaC> ikinci el bulursa helal olsun
<gsezen> haha
<BrozaC> e bunlarin eğitimini de alicim
<BrozaC> şalkdas
<BrozaC> :D
<BrozaC> gıcık oldunmu ?  :)
<BrozaC> olmadıysan edeyim
<BrozaC> :D
<gsezen> geldim
<gsezen> salep içiyorum
<gsezen> kimse keyfimi kaçıramaz
<BrozaC> bende efes dark
<BrozaC> haziranda latvia ve çekoslavakyaya sistem kurmaya gidicem
<BrozaC> cloud a geçiriyorum sistemlerini
<BrozaC> :)
<gsezen> yurtdışı yapıcan desene
<BrozaC> 39 ülkenin danışmanlığını yapıyorum :)
<gsezen> offff...
<BrozaC> onlardaki sistemleri saymadım daha
<BrozaC> adsadd
<BrozaC> :D
<BrozaC> gıcık olmadıysan da şimdi olmuşsundur
<BrozaC> şlkfsds
<gsezen> hadi olayım bari
<BrozaC> seni de çağırırdımda
<BrozaC> adamlarda hiç windows yok
<BrozaC> :)
<gsezen> hatmin etmiştim
<gsezen> tahmin*
<gsezen> şirketin yeri nerede ?
<BrozaC> maslak
<gsezen> iyi bari uzak eğilmiş sana
<gsezen> çok
<BrozaC> evet çok kolay gidip glmek
<BrozaC> taksi 12 tl yazıyo
<BrozaC> dolmuş ve metro ile gidersem 25 dk
<gsezen> valla öle yer olsun ikitellide olsa gidilir :)
<masterblaster> çuvalla para kazandıktan sonra
<masterblaster> :)
<BrozaC> bizim için para ilk öncelik deği
<BrozaC> l
<gsezen> Badem bıyık bırakarak oturduğu yerden çuvalla para kazanan insanlarda var bu ülkede.
<BrozaC> badem bıyığım olsaydı o cihazları evime satın alırdım herhalde
<gsezen> kesin
<masterblaster> keramet bıyıkta değil
<BrozaC> biz gördük bıyıkta
<gsezen> Bi kıyak geçerdin firmaya ds8700 i kapardın
<gsezen> inanmazsan interneti aç bak
<masterblaster> e bırak o zaman aga
<BrozaC> ben film e döneyim
<masterblaster> köse değilsen
<BrozaC> benim para kazanma yöntemim herkezden daha iyi olmaya dayalı
<BrozaC> bıyık la para kazanamam ben
<masterblaster> :)
<masterblaster> keramet bıyıkta değil derken
<BrozaC> bıyıkla şu an kazandığımın 3 mislini kazanabilirsin
<masterblaster> keramet şıhda demek istedim
<gsezen> iyiymiş
<masterblaster> sebonu filmi
<masterblaster> :)
<BrozaC> hiç güzel değil
<masterblaster> sırtımda koca bir dağ var
<masterblaster> seyretme o zamaan
<BrozaC> başka film yok
<masterblaster> net film kaynıyor
<gsezen> ama
<gsezen> demi
<masterblaster> torrent var
<BrozaC> fantastik film seyretmek
<BrozaC> istiyorum gerisinin hepsin seyrettim
<gsezen> demonoid.me
<masterblaster> fantastik derken
<BrozaC> fantastik demek istedim
<masterblaster> hankısı mesela
<BrozaC> hepsini seyrettim
<gsezen> :)
<masterblaster> hepsini seyrettiysen seçeneğin kalmamış demektir
<BrozaC> haliyle
<gsezen> @BrozaC vmware eğitimini kim vermişti hatırlıyo musun?
<BrozaC> şu an hatırlamıyorum
<BrozaC> hoca dehşet iyiydi
<gsezen> ömer fatih imamoğlu diye bir hoca var oda eğitim fela nveriyo bildiğim kadarı ile bu tip konularda ondan sordum
<gsezen> vakti zamanında eğitim almıştım kendisinen
<BrozaC> hah
<BrozaC> o adam
<gsezen> dehşet
<gsezen> o adam
<BrozaC> çok iyiydi adam
<BrozaC> ne desem anladı
<BrozaC> o derece
<BrozaC> D:
<gsezen> askerden yeni geldi zaten
<gsezen> eskiden saçları uzundu
<gsezen> onun
<gsezen> beline kadar
<gsezen> :)
<gsezen> geliyodu
<BrozaC> iri yarı
<BrozaC> kısa saçlı bi adam
<gsezen> senin dilinden zaten o anlar ben öel söyliyim :)
<gsezen> evet artık kısa
<gsezen> saçları
<gsezen> http://tr.linkedin.com/pub/omer-fatih-imamoglu/4/864/aa7
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Omer Fatih IMAMOGLU - LinkedIn (at tr.linkedin.com)
<dyrnade> selamlar
<BrozaC> sanada
<dyrnade> Ubuntu'da IDM benzeri bir program bilen varmı ?
<BrozaC> idm ne
<dyrnade> internet download manager
<BrozaC> wget var bir sürü var hatta
<BrozaC> yüzlerce
<BrozaC> synaptic den bak
<BrozaC> wget default tur ama komut satırından çalışır
<dyrnade> hotfile için otomatik çat diye indirsin istiyorumda
<dyrnade> browser üstünden değilde
<BrozaC> ben bilmem öyle şeyler
<dyrnade> wgeti biliyorum
<dyrnade> tamam teşekkürler
<gsezen> jdownloader
<gsezen> kullan
<gsezen> java tabanlıdır
<gsezen> her türlü indirme yapar
<gsezen> paylaşım sitelerinden
<gsezen> rapid hotfile vs..
<gsezen> paralı üyeliğin varsa da tadından yinmez.
<dyrnade> evet abi onu kullanıyorum ubuntuda zaten de
<gsezen> :)
<dyrnade> yoruyor pcyi
<gsezen> bende onu diyecektim
<gsezen> ağzımdan aldın
<gsezen> lafı
<dyrnade> ondan alternatif birşeyler arıyorum
<dyrnade> :D
<gsezen> kasıyor
<gsezen> işte
<gsezen> meret
<gsezen> javasından mı nedir bilmiyorum :)
<dyrnade> yok ya javaya suç atmayın hep java:D
<gsezen> suçu javaya attığımdan değil de hani java üzerinde çalışıyor ya ondan didim.
<gsezen> yoksa java ile iyi çalışan uygulamalarda yok değil hani
<dyrnade> bende java kastırır klişesi yüzünden dedim
<dyrnade> :D
<gsezen> internet download manager gibi interneti sömüren bir program bulubilir misin bilemiyorum.
<gsezen> bakmak lazım
<dyrnade> aynen
<BrozaC> linux bu olmamasi imkansız
<dyrnade> bide gpartedla böldüm ben hddyi ubuntu başlarken soruyor sürekli böldüğünüz bölüm çalışmıyor.S ile geçin M ile düzeltin mi öyle birşey yazıyor.
<dyrnade> sorun nedir biliyormusun gerçi netten bakmadım hiç daha da
<gsezen> http://www.pctipsbox.com/top-10-download-managers-available-in-ubuntu/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Top 10 Download Managers Available in Ubuntu | Pc Tips Box (at www.pctipsbox.com)
<gsezen> bi ara Multiget kullandıydım
<dyrnade> onda hotfile nasıl ayarlanıyor yapıyorum olmuyor
<gsezen> ya hotfile gibi paylaşım sitelerinde download managerler sağlıklı indiremiyebiliyor
<gsezen> bazen
<dyrnade> premium olmasına rağmen mi
<gsezen> o zaman değişir
<dyrnade> çözebilsem onu multigeti kullanıcamda
<dyrnade> sana da vereyim hotfile premium
<dyrnade> tahribatta paylaşıyorlar bütün gün:D
<gsezen> yok bende var zati
<dyrnade> peki
<gsezen> ama bakarım
<dyrnade> rüşvet falan veriyorum gibi mi düşündün haha :D
<gsezen> yok yaaa
<gsezen> Bu tarz siteleri pek sevmiyorum nedense
<gsezen> tahribat vs..
<dyrnade> onu demedim ben sana hotfile premium vereyim istiyorsan dedim
<gsezen> işte bende var zeten
<gsezen> bende gerenk yok
<gsezen> demek istemiştim.
<dyrnade> tmm anladım ztn orasını tahribat olayını acıkladım :D
<gsezen> tamma ozaamn
<gsezen> sorun yok
<dyrnade> aynen
<dyrnade> ubuntu tr forumunda çeviri falan muhabbetleri vardı noldu onlar yapılcak mı ?
<dyrnade> programlama dillerinin klavuz çevirileri için
<gsezen> pek bilgim yok
<gsezen> desen yalan olmaz
<dyrnade> yardım ederim dedimde hiç dönüş olmadı ondan sordum
<dyrnade> operadan ındırıyorum artık linkleri azdı zatende uğraşılmaz yoksa tek tek
<dyrnade> jdownloader ındırmemeye basladı sımdıde:D
<dyrnade> aksilik üstüne aksilik
<gsezen> haha
<gsezen> oda indirmiyosa vardır bi iş
<dyrnade> bilmiyorum valla sapıttı iyice
<gsezen> uget diye bişi var
<gsezen> denedin mi hiç ?
<gsezen> bide slimrat
<gsezen> oda hotfile dan dosya indiriyomuş öle diyo
<dyrnade> ugetide yapamadım :D
<dyrnade> slimratı bilmiyorum
<dyrnade> bide tucanmanager diye birşey indirdim acılmıyor oda
<gsezen> sanalda kuruyorum bakalım
<dyrnade> bende slimratı deneyim
<gsezen> flashgot kullan
<gsezen> firefox ta
<gsezen> wget ile indir
<gsezen> fena değil
<dyrnade> öyle olcak galiba uğraştın sağolasın
<gsezen> gwget ile de entegre imiş
<dyrnade> tek tek yapınca oluyorda
<gsezen> sen toplu istiyosun
<gsezen> sanırım
<dyrnade> evet
<gsezen> bizim oarlarda bi laf vardır
<gsezen> :)
<dyrnade> anladım hahaha
<dyrnade> tek tek uğraştırır diye düşünüyorum sence
<gsezen> napalım zamanla oda olur
<gsezen> uğraştırır
<gsezen> tabiki
<gsezen> ben geçen gün 60 küsür partlık bişi indirdiydim
<gsezen> tek iner mi
<dyrnade> tek tek deme sakın :D
<gsezen> ben bi keresinde inat ettim indirdim
<gsezen> ama bi daha asla
<dyrnade> haha
<dyrnade> o dosyaları yükleyenler kadar deli olmak lazım
<gsezen> bide 200 mb lık partlar
<dyrnade> deli işi o kadar partı yükle düzenle sunum yap
<gsezen> üşenmeden upload ediyolar
<dyrnade> aynen
<gsezen> silinince başka yerlere upload ediyolar felan
<dyrnade> aynen işleri zor
<dyrnade> video player olarak hangisini kullanıyorsun
<dyrnade> eskiden vlc kullanırdım da hd videolarda takılıyor
<dyrnade> smplayer yükledim oda takılıyor
<gsezen> valla video player olarak içinde standard gelen var bide vlc var
<gsezen> onları kulandım
<gsezen> bide movia mı ne vardı
<dyrnade> kasmasa vlcyi kullanıcamda
<dyrnade> windowsta kmplayer harika iş görüyorda
<dyrnade> windowsuda sildim dün tamamen ubuntu var artık
<gsezen> valla ben karma kullanıyorum
<dyrnade> oyun oynamadığım için artık gerek kalmadı 30 gün süresi bitti crack yapmadım win7
<gsezen> crack etme sorunu yok iste linux sistemlerde :)
<dyrnade> ee herhalde:D
<gsezen> windowsta ölemi oysa.
<dyrnade> herşey crack serial
<dyrnade> :D
<gsezen> ne mal insanlar var yaa
<gsezen> adam youtube deki videoyu videoya çekip youtube ye koymuş
<dyrnade> :D:D:D
<dyrnade> kafası güzeldir
<dyrnade> haxball u biliyormusun
<gsezen> footbaal game ?
<dyrnade> evet
<dyrnade> takılalım mı dicektim teke tek
<gsezen> oynamadım hiç
<gsezen> valla
<gsezen> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_xBdFg1RcI
<gsezen> ama iyiymiş
<ubuntu-tr> Title: YouTube - Haxball Beta Gameplay (at www.youtube.com)
<gsezen> enteresan bişi
<dyrnade> evet
<dyrnade> oynucakmısın ?
<dyrnade> http://haxball.appspot.com/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: HaxBall - Play (at haxball.appspot.com)
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-16
<gsezen> yatma zamanı gelmiş epeydir geç yatıyorum
<gsezen> beynim davul gibi oluyo
<gsezen> başka zaman takılırız artık
<gsezen> hele oyunu bi öğrenelim
<gsezen> iyi geceler
<gsezen> herkese
<nous2> bon soir tt
<nous2> je voudrais savoir si il existe un logiciel sur ubuntu 10.10 autre que systinfo du style evrest merci
<nous2> au passagage un grand merci pour cette distribution je sui novice sur ubuntu mais je trouve sa génial
<nous2> oups ts le monde fai dodo bonne nuit
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<Fatih_M> !google donanım
<ubuntu-tr> Fatih_M: Donanım Blog l Teknoloji Yazılım Donanım Haberleri: <http://www.donanimblog.net/>; uphuck.ggrn.de • View forum - Donanım ve Sürücüler: <http://uphuck.ggrn.de/forum/viewforum.php?f=27>; Kategori:Donanım - Vikipedi: <http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kategori:Donan%C4%B1m>; Category:Donanım - ArchWiki: <http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Category:Donan%C4%B1m>; Acer (2 more messages)
<Fatih_M> huhu
<Fatih_M> kimse var mı?
<Adil> "Normal user"a root yetkisi verdim "visudo" ile
<Adil> Ancak "visudo"dan "Normal User"ın yetkisini silsemde hâlâ root görünüyor.
<Adil> Konsola sudo su yazınca root@adil-desktop (yani diğer hesap olan root hesabının ismi geliyor.)
<Adil> Synaptic'e de giriliyor. Bu kullanıcıyı geri nasıl "Normal user" yaparım?
<Adil> bilgisi olan var mı acaba?
<BrozaC> oo
<BrozaC> 1 dk cevap beklemiş :)
<Fatih_M> 8 droplu takım elbise kıtlığı var piyasada
<Kartagis> !google bilgisayarcınız
<ubuntu-tr> Kartagis: Bilgisayarmektebi.com - Bilgisayar Haber, Türkiye, Bilgisayar ...: <http://www.bilgisayarmektebi.com/>; Dr Dogan Hasan Savci - Neuroradiology: <http://healpth.com/doctors/dogan-savci-351173/>; GÖRAL BİLİŞİM TEKNOLOJİLERİ /// GÜVENLİK SİSTEMLERİ /// WEB ...: <http://www.goralbilisim.com/>
<Kartagis> hm, tarayıcıdan yaptığım google aramasıyla burası aynı değil
<sg|> Kartagis: evet ilk 5 sonux sanirim
<sg|> !google sgserver
<ubuntu-tr> sg|: SGservers - Welcome: <http://www.sgservers.co.uk/>; New SG Server: <http://forums.speedguide.net/showthread.php?210570-New-SG-Server>; SGSERVER - Customer Reviews, Uptime & Ratings: <http://www.webhostingstuff.com/company/SGSERVER.html>; Louisiana Sea Grant Intranet: <http://sg-server.lsu.edu/>; LA Sea Grant Forums: <http://sg-server.lsu.edu/forums/>; LA Sea Grant Intranet: (1 more message)
<Kartagis> sg|, tarayıcıdan yaptığımda ilk sonuç bilgisayarciniz.biz, benimki 4. sıra
<sg|> Kartagis: ama hangi bolgeden ariyorsun
<sg|> google.com.tr ?
<sg|> google.com ?
<sg|> google.co.uk vb gibi yerlerde siralamalar farkli biliyorsun
<Kartagis> .tr
<BrozaC> sg| boş işlerle uğraşıyorsun :)
<sg|> BrozaC: ahahah neden
<sg|> ne yaptim ki
<BrozaC> google da önce çıksa ne olur
<BrozaC> sonra çıksa ne olu
<BrozaC> r
<sg|> BrozaC: ben bisimi dedim okusana yukariyi
<sg|> BrozaC: ayrica ustad once ciksa ne olur sonra ciksa ne olurmu ?
<BrozaC> evet
<sg|> BrozaC: insanlar inanilmaz para akitiyolar bu islere
<BrozaC> inanılmaz para akıtmaya gerek yok
<BrozaC> 3 kuruş parayı google a verirsen en tepede çıkarıyor
<sg|> BrozaC: o kadar kolay degil iste 3 kurus la cikiyorsun diye
<BrozaC> google a verip %100 tepede çıkmak varken daha fazlasını sana mı verecek adam :)
<sg|> ben hic ugrasmadim ama aylik 10bin tl gibi google a butce ayiran firmalar var
<BrozaC> o reklam bütçesi
<sg|> BrozaC:  google butcesi
<BrozaC> google da isim çıkartması çok ucuz
<BrozaC> öyle 10 000 felan değil
<BrozaC> google reklamlarına veriyorlardır
<sg|> BrozaC: bisi dicem ustad ben google seo dan anlarim demedim gene sen atladin bos isler diye
<sg|> Kartagis: bisi sordu cvp verdim
<sg|> :)
<sg|> BrozaC: ikincisi isim cikartmasi ucuz felan degil
<sg|> BrozaC: sadece para ile de olmuyor o isler ustad
<BrozaC> :) ozama türk firmalarına google indirim yapıyor :) bilemedim ben
<sg|> eheheh
<BrozaC> şimdi bak
<sg|> BrozaC: evet ?
<BrozaC> google a 10 000 $ vermekmi sana 1000 $ vermekmi daha pahalıdır firma için ?
<sg|> BrozaC: bana niya 1000$ vercek google neden 10bin vercek onu bi soyle ilk once
<BrozaC> aramalarda en üst te çıkmak + reklam
<sg|> BrozaC: bana 1000$ vererk ayni islemi ben yapabiliyormuyum ?
<BrozaC> yapamazsında :)
<BrozaC> yaptın diyelim
<sg|> abi sacmaliyoruz su an farkidasin dimi
<BrozaC> boş ver ozaman takıl sen
<BrozaC> :)
<sg|> eheheh
<sg|> BrozaC: ne dedigini sen anlamissindir umarim
<sg|> alakasiz konustuk ama sacma
<BrozaC> bence saçma değildi sence saçmaydı
<BrozaC> olabilir
<sg|> google da 7 ay rater olarak calistim
<sg|> bazen insanlari dinlemek lazim :)
<BrozaC> ben dinemem
<sg|> google.com.tr de mobilya kelimesinde kullanilan butce ile
<BrozaC> dinlemem*
<sg|> BrozaC:  o zaman okumak
<havva> sgl haklı beyler
<gsezen> slm
<sg|> google.com da sofa kelimesinin butcesi ayni degil
<BrozaC> gerekeni okurum ben
<ayse> sgl haklı beyler
<BrozaC> selam gsezen
<sg|> BrozaC:  peki ustad kizmadin dimi
<BrozaC> yoo ben kızmam
<sg|> yanlis bildigim varsa ogrenmek isterim hele sendne cok isterim
<BrozaC> yıllar önce bıraktım irc de kızmayı ben
<gsezen> :)
<Kartagis> bu ayse ve havva bot mu?
<BrozaC> saçma dedin konu kapandı
<havva> ben gerçeğim, ayse arkadaşım.
<sg|> BrozaC:  evet sacma dogrusu dedigim gibi
<ayse> bende gerçeğim :)
<BrozaC> konu kapandı işte ?
<sg|> peki
<Kartagis> hay sormasaydım lan, kendimi suçlu hissettim
<Kartagis> teknik olarak bir şey sormadım da
<sg|> Kartagis: hangi kelimeyi aratmisitin ?
<Kartagis> bilgisayarcınız
<sg|> !google bilgisayarciniz
<ubuntu-tr> sg|: Who.is: Whois, Website, Domain Name, and IP Tools - Who.is: <http://www.who.is/whois_index/b/domain_list.b.0385.php>; Link Değişimi Günlüğü: <http://www.capraz.org/caprazblog.aspx>
<sg|> bumuydu ?
<Kartagis> hö
<Kartagis> yok o değil
<sg|> com muydu neydi
<Kartagis> ne biçim cevap bu
<Kartagis> org
<sg|> !google bilgisayarciniz.org
<ubuntu-tr> sg|: Link Değişimi Günlüğü: <http://www.capraz.org/caprazblog.aspx>; Who.is: Whois, Website, Domain Name, and IP Tools - Who.is: <http://www.who.is/whois_index/b/domain_list.b.0385.php>
<Kartagis> !google site:bilgisayarciniz.org
<ubuntu-tr> Kartagis: No matches found.
<Kartagis> heh
<sg|> Kartagis: .biz olan miydi ?
<Kartagis> jeanne debason, you stand accused before the burning court for practising witchcraft
<Kartagis> do you confess? we have ways to make you talk,
<Kartagis> sg|, hayır, .org
<gsezen> Bu siteye girebilen var mı arkadaşlar içinizde ? ( longtailvideo.com )
<sg|> Kartagis: 2.3.4 iste bolgeye gore degisik cikiyor
<sg|> gsezen: evet
<gsezen> ne yaptıysam giremedim
<gsezen> sayfa görüntülenemiyor
<gsezen> open dns googledns
<gsezen> dyndns
<sg|> Kartagis: ustad domainleriniz ayni sen icerikden yayin tarihinden guncellemelerden tiklamalardan gerisin
<Kartagis> gsezen, ana belleği temizla
<gsezen> tertemiz zaten
<Kartagis> çerezler?
<Kartagis> neşter?
<Kartagis> bistüri?
<gsezen> bi sny
<sg|> kendime bir web sayfasi yaptim
<sg|> bir de blog yaptim
<sg|> ama icerigi 2 sene sonrasina gore yaptim
<sg|> acil network ogrenmem lazim bu yazin staj felan bir yerde ucretsiz
<sg|> girmem lazim
<sg|> BrozaC: ustad network ogrenmek istiyorum nerden baslamaliyim ? varmi kitab tavsiyesi
<sg|> arkadaslar network icin tavsiyede bulunucak varmi ?
<sg|> kitab websayfasi vb.?
<Kartagis> www.networking.org
<Kartagis> ya da .com
<sg|> iki domain de park edilmis
<sg|> :)
<sg|> bu compTIA nin network+
<sg|> sertifikasi var
<sg|> baslangic icin iyimidir acaba
<BrozaC> cnap al başlangıç
<Kartagis> BrozaC, sen varadero musun başkası mısın?
<sg|> BrozaC kayit ettim eyw
<BrozaC> varadero yum
<sg|> BrozaC: CCNA yi almak icin 3 sinav gecmek gerek degilmi
<sg|> 3 mis
<sg|> 2 mis
<gsezen> 2 biliyorum bende
<gsezen> eskiden 3 müş
<BrozaC> ccna demedim cnap dedim
<gsezen> haaa
<gsezen> pardon
<gsezen> sorry
<BrozaC> 4 sınav cnap
<BrozaC> ccna in bir altıdır
<gsezen> tlf daydım kaçırmışım
<sg|> baslangic icin zor bayag
<BrozaC> türkiye maliyeti 1200 tl
<sg|> maliyet degilde onemli olan ogrenmek bunlari :P
<BrozaC> o sana kalmış
<BrozaC> eğitimin fiyatı bu
<BrozaC> istekliysen çalışırsan da öğrenirsin
<sg|> BrozaC: himm bunun derslerine gitmenin fiyati o yane
<sg|> anladim
<BrozaC> sinavlari ücretsizdir
<BrozaC> eğitime katılmayan sınava giremez
<BrozaC> sadece universitelerden alabilirsin bu eğitimi
<BrozaC> süresi 6 ay dan başlıyor okuluna göre uzuyor
<sg|> himm ben ingiltereden alabilirmiyim bu egtimi acaba
<sg|> ozel kurslar felan mutlaka vardir dimi
<BrozaC> dünyadaki tüm universitelerden alabilirsin
<gsezen> vardır herhalde
<sg|> vayy supermis
<BrozaC> özel kurslar cnap eğitimi veremezler
<sg|> BrozaC: biraz daha bahsedermisin nasil isliyor olay ?
<BrozaC> bir universite veya okul ile anlaşmalıysa verir
<BrozaC> cisco netacad diye bir uygulamasi var netacademy
<BrozaC> sadece eğitim kurumlarina açık
<BrozaC> lise universite vb
<BrozaC> kayıt olursun sınav eğitim vb hepsi ordan
<BrozaC> derslere katılmak zaruri
<sg|> himm
<BrozaC> cnap alirsan daha sonra gireceğin cisco sinavlarından %30 indirim alırsın
<sg|> himm
<sg|> koskaca cisco girdigim zip code a yanlis diyor
<sg|> inanilmaz
<sg|> yaziklar olsun
<BrozaC> ben solaris imi update edem
<digitaloktay> kurdunmu dün solaris express
<BrozaC> evet
<BrozaC> degişmiş çok
<oktay-indiana> java desktop degilmi
<BrozaC> konsol kurdum :) X kurmadımki
<BrozaC> x e ihtiyacım yok
<gsezen> Kısmet
<sg|> http://www.netcraftsmen.net/toolkit/toolkit-information.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Toolkit Information (at www.netcraftsmen.net)
<masterblaster> filmi nasıl seyrediyosun konsolla
<BrozaC> seyretmiyorum
<gsezen> ascii
<gsezen> olarak
<gsezen> :)
<gsezen> iyiymiş  ama iphone için sanırım
<sg|> evet
<BrozaC> openssh çıkmadı içinde oktay-indiana :)
<sg|> BrozaC: ustad  o zaman solaris i makine yanimizda olmadan kuramayiz yane olemi
<BrozaC> nasi yani
<masterblaster> brozac üstad
<masterblaster> #pardus a bi kaç seviyesiz dadandı
<masterblaster> bunları kim tekmeler kanaldan
<BrozaC> banlandila zaten
<sg|> BrozaC: ustad mesela ccna sertifikasina gonullu olduk diyelim
<sg|> gittim verdik parayi kurs aldik girdik sinava
<sg|> aldik sertifikayi
<sg|> anladigim kadari ile ccna associate olarak geciyor benim istedigim gibi en dusuk level cisco icin
<sg|> bunu aldiktan sonra ilerliyorsun dimi
<sg|> zaten cogu professional level CCNA istiyor
<sg|> ilerledikce istegine gore uzmanlasiyorsun
<sg|> bu sertifikalar cok degerli olmasi lazim oylemi peki ?
<sg|> yane network admin bi adam var toplamis ccna almis gitmis professonal dan
<sg|> wireless inida almis vs
<sg|> bunu alan insanlarla almayan insanlar arasindaki fark sadece bilgimi yoksa bu sertifikalar bir kabul gorurlugu varmi dunyada
<sg|> sertifika sahibi insanlar on plana cikarmi
<sg|> ?
<sg|> heh dogru soruyu buldum
<sg|> sertifika sahibi insanlar(cisco icin konusuyorum) on plana cikarmi ?
<BrozaC> sertifika sahibi olmayan bir çok yerde network işine baş vurunca adama dötüyle gülerler
<sg|> BrozaC: evet oyleymis
<sg|> ccna kesinlikle almak lazimmis eger network da ilerlemek istiyorsan
<sg|> hatta ileriye almak lazimmis eyw ustad ya
<sg|> peki ustad bu comptia+ felan alsak en basta bunlari almasi daha kolay
<BrozaC> cnap şart değil
<sg|> ccna
<sg|> ustad sornra ccna wireless
<sg|> ama oncesinde
<sg|> bu comptia+ network alsam
<sg|> faydasi olurmu
<sg|> vakit kaybimi ?
<BrozaC> vakit kaybı
<sg|> eyw..
<sg|> peki egitimleri ne kadar suruyor bu yaz 2 aylik boslugum var
<sg|> turkiyeye gelsem
<BrozaC> ccnp 9 ay sürüyor
<BrozaC> ccna hafta içi alırsan 1 ay
<BrozaC> cnap 6 ay
<BrozaC> hafta sonu alursan ccna 4 ay
<sg|> ccna e baslangici dimi ustad
<sg|> network icin
<BrozaC> cnap ccna den öncesi
<sg|> himm nette bulamadim cnap i
<sg|> bir daha bakiyim
<sg|> ustad cnap sertifika cikmiyor kaldirilmis felan olabilirmi
<BrozaC> http://www.cisco.com/web/TR/learn_events/cnap/cnap_home.html
<sg|> yoksa benmi beceremedim
<ubuntu-tr> Title: CNAP - Eðitim ve Etkinlikler - Cisco Systems (at www.cisco.com)
<BrozaC> sen beceremedin
<sg|> turkiyeden almak daha mantikli dimi ustad
<sg|> yurtdisindan almak la trkiyeden almanin hic bir farki yok
<BrozaC> bilmem
<sg|> aldigin yerin onemi yok sonucta dimi
<BrozaC> yok
<sg|> BrozaC: eyw ya cok sagol
<sg|> senin ne sertifikalarin var ustad
<BrozaC> herşey var bende
<sg|> bu bir tane sertifikasi varmis
<sg|> hepsini alincami ne aliyormussun
<sg|> hersey dahil olan
<BrozaC> CCIE mi CCNP mi ?
<sg|> CCNP
<sg|> sanirim
<BrozaC> var
<sg|> vayy
<sg|> ustad sen nerde calisiyorsun
<sg|> ?
<BrozaC> şirkette  :)
<sg|> iyi magas aliyor olman lazim ?)
<sg|> peki ustad ben bu sertifkalari alsam cnap ve ccna
<sg|> turkiyede is bulma sansim nedir okuldan sonra donsem ?
<sg|> varmi is potansiyeli ?
<BrozaC> var tabi
<BrozaC> bulursun herhalde
<BrozaC> bulamayada bilirsin biraz şans
<BrozaC> biraz tanıdık işleri bunlar
<sg|> himm
<sg|> BrozaC: ustad ozel bir soru sorucam
<BrozaC> sor
<gsezen> En sonunda açılmayan siteyi ( longtailvideo ) açmayı başardım. Sorun linksysten kaynaklanıyormuş.
<datalay> varadero linksys spa3102 x 2 + elastix ile. santralden santrale link olayini cozdum
<datalay> herhangi bir marka farketmeksizin; her santrali linkleyebilirim; hatta disaridan iceriye voip kullanarak girebilirim
<sg|> turkiyede bt egitim veriyormus egitim  gitsemmi acaba ya
<BrozaC> datalay ne güzel işte
<datalay> onerlerin icin yardimlarin icin sagol
<BrozaC> bişi yapmadım :)
<BrozaC> çalışıyordur canavar gibi
<BrozaC> android telefonların sip i elastix le bir uyumlu çalışıyor akıllara zarar
<BrozaC> cisco dan siemens den caller id leri bile çekio o derece
<datalay> BrozaC bir konuyu daha danismak istiyorum sana, birisi tarafindan kandirildim elimde at&t simlock lu bir telefonum var hocam
<datalay> iphone4
<datalay> :( satamiyorumda napmaliyim
<BrozaC> :) hiç anlamam cep telefonundan
<masterblaster> steve jobs a mail at
<masterblaster> belki geri alır
<gsezen> android baya geliştirdi kendini
<erkan^> is casper good computer, varadero ? (-:
<erkan^> i have found that casper is made in Turkey (-:
<Fatih_M> heheh :) gerçekleri anlatın şuna :)
<BrozaC> erkan^ somebody likes them i am not one of them
<gsezen> casper mi dedi birisi... Uzak durulması gereken bir kurum bence :)
<erkan^> ok, but is that good computer and can Ubuntu install on this computer (casper), BrozaC ?
<BrozaC> u can isntall ubuntu yes
<BrozaC> but i dont think its good computer to give money
<erkan^> ok
<erkan^> my prefer is HP or Compaq
<erkan^> or Toshiba
<BrozaC> i dont like hp also
<BrozaC> toshiba is best choise for laptop
<erkan^> (-:
<gsezen> BrozaC pf de gateway groups hakkında bilgin var mı ? hangi mantığa göre hareket ediyor ? Gateway lerden bir veya bir kaçı down olduğunda yada milisecond olarak değerleri yüksek değerlere ulaştığında otomatik olarak bunu anlabiliyor mu ?
<gsezen> script felan mı gerekiyor ?
<gsezen> bir sitede düzgün çalışmadığını bunun için script gerektiğini okumuştum.
<datalay> ask google
<gsezen> yaw onu bende biliyorum
<gsezen> cevabını bulsaydım buraya sormazdım zati :)
<BrozaC> script felan gerekiyor
<gsezen> işte budur
<gsezen> Hayır arayüzde öle bir özellik var amma velakin stabil işlemiyo
<gsezen> :)
<gsezen> bende diyordum bende mi bi hata var diye
<Mus2aktaS> selam
<masterblaster> debian installer ile debian tabanlı mint isosunu usb ye yazabilirmiyim??
<ahmetkanar> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-09
<mutlucan96> merhaba
<mutlucan96> ubuntu 11. lıracağım
<mutlucan96> ubuntu 12 çıkınca sadece güncelleme yaparak
<mutlucan96> sürüm yükselitlebiliyor mu?
<sabri> arkadaşlar
<sabri> grub'u tekrar kuramıyorum
<sabri> bilgisayar açılışta grub> satırında kalıyor
<sabri> ne yapmalıyım
<sabri> ?
<sabri> elimde de ubuntu cd'si yok
<sabri> sadece edubuntu cd'si var eski o kadar.
<sabri> ben xubuntu kullanıyorum ve güncel kernel 3.0.0.14 sürümüne sahip.
<slarikan> wikide öyle bir konu var
<slarikan> grub2 yi yeniden diyeydi sanırsam
<sabri> şurada http://wiki.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/Windows_kurulumu_sonras%C4%B1nda_Grub2_%C3%B6ny%C3%BCkleyicisini_onarmak
<sabri> ama bunu internetten bir şey indirmeden yapmam mümkün değil midir bu konsol ekranından? o kadar dosyayı indirecek bağlantım yok
<slarikan> 3. yöntem
<slarikan> ubuntu ve benzeri linux cd si ile yapılabilir
<sabri> hemen deneyeyim
<sabri2> benim, sabri.
<sabri2> yalnız az önce "sudo chroot /mnt" kısmında bin/bash için biçem hatası veriyor
<slarikan> evet ne oldu
<sabri2> benzeriyle karşılaştınız mı?
<slarikan> hayır
<sabri2> tam olarak "chroot: `/bin/bash` komutunun çalıştırılmasında hata: Çalıştırılabilir biçem hatası" diye hata verdi.
<slarikan> tam olarak mount olmamıştır belki
<slarikan> fazla bilgim yok hatırlatırım
<sabri2> sanırım çekirdek türü farklılığı
<slarikan> hdd nin numarasından kaynaklanabilir
<sabri2> benim xubuntu 64 bit
<sabri2> bu edubuntu dvdsi 32bitlik
<sabri2> forumlara bakayım
<slarikan> bilemem
<sabri2> update-grub2 komutuyla boot/grub dizinine bir sürü dosya geldi ve yine de açılışta grub> satırına düştüm
<sabri2> ve buradaki yöntemle sistemi boot ettim
<sabri2> sanırım bundan sonra grub-install ile sorunsuz devam ederim
<sabri2> çözümü "GRUB 2 Troubleshooting Preparation" bölümünden elde ettim
<sabri2> slarikan: teşekkür ederim
<slarikan> rica ederim
<sabri2> *buradaki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-12
<hasanibrahim> merhaba, alakasız belki ama " 72! = 2^n x 3^m x A =>  m+n 'in en büyük değeri " sorusunun çözümü ile ilgili fikri olan var mı ?
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-13
<varadero> slm
<darbe> selma
<darbe> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-14
 * BosSkurt is away (Off-line)
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<CASPER_> name cufaf
<mozakca_> arkadaşlar merhaba
<mozakca_> ben opensuse 12.1 kullanıyorum
<mozakca_> ubuntuda bir temizlik scripti var ubucleaner gibi
<mozakca_> susede güncelleme sonrası indirilen gereksiz dosyaları nasıl temizlerim?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-15
<veli_> selam
<veli_> yalcin hocamin kanali hangisiydi beyler
<veli_> nick
<veli_> millet ne kadar sessissiniz böyle
<veli_> herkez sadece bu kanalda bakiyorum
<veli_> diger kanalinda ismini unuttum, epey oldu tabi girmeyeli
<veli_> mete_cetin
<mete_cetin> fm
<veli_> birileri ile konusmaya ihtiyacim var
<veli_> napiyosun nasilsin
<mete_cetin> kötüden halliceyim
<veli_> ooo super ozaman
<veli_> ben cok kotuyum be dostum
<mete_cetin> süper tabii
<veli_> moruk kotu degilsen iyisindir
<veli_> cok iyi olmana gerek yok, kotu olma yeter, kiskandim bak simdi, imrendim diyelim
<mete_cetin> emeğine saygı o zaman
<veli_> +REP ver de tam olsun bari
<mete_cetin> sen iste teraziyi bile tartarım
<mete_cetin> kedi canını senin
<veli_> yada "bu link daha once verilmisti"
<mete_cetin> yooo onu yapmam
<veli_> yada  caps siz postlar kapatilacaktir
<mete_cetin> o olur bak
<mete_cetin> left 4 dead atacaz gel
<veli_> anlastik, ayrica 18 alti ve gizli kamera yainlamiyoruz
<mete_cetin> #archlinux-tr
<veli_> hah
<veli_> eyvallah
<veli_> hemen zipliyom
<tulliana> selamlar
<tulliana> mint linux 12 kullanıyorum, varsayıkan temaya nası dönerim acep
<tulliana> :D
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-07
<ogny> mrb
<Kartagis> selam ogny
<Kartagis> sana bir sey soracaktim, unuttum
<ogny> abicim bugun chrome kastim biraz
 * Kartagis is playing Metallica - Am I Evil
<ogny> deli gibi gelismis bu nedir arkadas
<ogny> ucu sonu yok
<ogny> about:flags
<ogny> firefox bana cok dedim
<ogny> chrome daha basittir dedim
<ogny> demez olaydim
<Kartagis> chrome benim sistem yukumu 10'a cikardi, sekme kapatinca 2'ye indi
<Kartagis> heh
<ogny> :D
<ogny> abi o sisteme
<ogny> yukleyecen
<ogny> yukleyecen ki
<ogny> is gorsun
<ogny> bosver yukunu
<ogny> sunucu degil ki
<ogny> senden baska istemci yok
<ogny> rahat ol D:
<Kartagis> o zaman ben calisamiyorum ki
<ogny> hmmm
<ogny> o ayri tabi haklisin
<ogny> ben bostaki kaynagi aldi sandim
<ogny> Kartagis: hoca
<ogny> full screen'in tersi nedir ing.ce
<ogny> digeri
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-08
<ogny> gnydn
<Kartagis> zbam!
<ogny> dffasfa
<Kartagis> &mp add "^gnydn$" "echo zbam!"
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<ogny> sdfasfasfsafasf
<Kartagis> gnydn
<f0und> zbam!
<ogny> gnydn
<f0und> zbam!
<ogny> cok sik durdu
<Kartagis> terbiyesiz!
<Kartagis> sik durmusmus
<ogny> sen bota beni hedef goster
<ogny> sonra da terbuye ver
<ogny> vay babam vay
<ogny> tarayici chrome muydu Kartagis ?
<Kartagis> evet
<ogny> omnibox search'i kullanabilio musun?
<Kartagis> o ne ki?
<ogny> bi sitede aramak icin
<ogny> site tab
<ogny> yazinca aratiyor
<ogny> chrome'un arama cubugu
<ogny> tamam ya
<ogny> buldum
<Kartagis> ooo her zaman
<ogny> cozdum abi sagol
<Kartagis> ne ariyordun?
<ogny> dun ogrendim de bunu, dun gectim chrome'a, bugun geldim calismiyordu
<ogny> bunun aktive olmasi icin
<ogny> o sitede 1 kere arama yapmis olman lazim ya
<Kartagis> RoR zor mu lan?
<ogny> ben dunun gecmisini silince
<ogny> RoR ney
<ogny> bugun niye kabul etmiyor diye
<Kartagis> Ruby on Rails
<ogny> dusundum bulamadim
<ogny> yeni farkettim
<ogny> Kartagis: duzgun bir sozluk uygulamasi bulamadim, onerecegin var mi?
<Kartagis> cevrimici olmaz mi?
<ogny> tabi cevrimici chrome uygulamasi veya uzantisi
<Kartagis> bilmiyorum ne yazik ki
<ogny> eyv.
<Kartagis> hic ihtiyacim olmadi
<Kartagis> belki de vardir
<ogny> vardir elbet bulurum
<ogny> kolayina kactim
<Kartagis> ama wordreference'in eklentileri var biliyorum
<Kartagis> ornegin chrome'e enes bilmemne yazdiginda ingilizcede Türkçeye çeviriyor
<ogny> bi tane buldum
<ogny> fena degil
<ogny>  
<ogny> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/goanabmlmgfinmjohhepcpffcnkeobjm
<ogny> Translate selection 1.1.8.3
<ogny> nerden agam
<ogny> pardon
<genc> slm
<ElixirVitae> a.s.
<ogny> ElixirVitae: oooooooooooooooo
<ogny> genc: a.s hoca
<ogny> ElixirVitae: nerelerdesin gari
<ElixirVitae> Buralardayım ogny.
<ogny> ben gorememisim o zaman usta
<ogny> ElixirVitae: hoca i3'teyim su an
<ogny> seni gorunce aklima ranger'la mpd geliyor D:
<ogny> bi de wmfs varmis
<ogny> duydun mu
<ogny> talib kullanior
<ogny> ama repo'da yok
<ElixirVitae> Olur öyle~
<ElixirVitae> i3 e baktım da çok değil.
<ElixirVitae> Biraz kurcalamak gerekiyor.
<ElixirVitae> Awesome daha kullanışlı gibi duruyor.
<ogny> peh
<ogny> sen bilirsin
<ogny> istersen ben hazirim i3 konusunda
<ogny> ben gecen h.sonu
<ElixirVitae> Tamamdır, yardımını isteyeceğim bir ara.
<ogny> spardon
<ogny> oke hoca
<ogny> yardimi bosver
<ogny> halledelim iste
<ogny> bi vakit ayir da
<sebo28_> genc:  ne haber
<ogny> sebo28_: usta slm
<ogny> naptin sen anka kurdun mu
<sebo28_> as
<sebo28_>  ne ankası
<ogny> pardus'un surum adi
<sebo28_> beni ilgilendirmiyor o anka ben pardua kulanıyorum
<ElixirVitae> Hazır sizi bulmuşken sorayım; ne alemde bu pardus/anka?
<sebo28_> Sysinfo for 'pardus-dep': Linux 3.2.0-4-686-pae running KDE Development Platform 4.8.4 (4.8.4), CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU            2140  @ 1.60GHz at 1200 MHz (3218 bogomips), HD: 70/77GB, RAM: 2553/3041MB, 143 proc's, 7.11h up
<ogny> haha
<ogny> 4.8.4
<ogny> vay be
<ogny> cosmus pardus
<sebo28_> ElixirVitae:  bizde bilmiyoz adı var kendileri birtürlü teşrif etmediler
<ogny> ElixirVitae: bir sartim bir de cok fena halde onerim olucak ama
<ogny> i3wm beraberinde
<ogny> terminal'in urxvt olsun
<ogny> tmux da alengirlidir
<ElixirVitae> En son pardusun geleceği diye bir toplantı tutanağı okudum.
<ogny> hocam olmus ati kirbaclamasinlar biraksinlar
<ogny> c
<ElixirVitae> ogny çok işim olmuyor terminal ile, gerekince guake duruyor, basıyorum F12 ye geliyor, git diyorum gidiyor.
<ogny> vay be
<ElixirVitae> nethogs ve htop çalıştırıyorum iki tabda arada onlara bakıyorum
<ogny> anliyorum hoca,
<ElixirVitae> Ama awesome screenshot/configlerde hep urxvt görüyorum.
<sebo28_> yakuake
<sebo28_> f12
<ElixirVitae> Yakuake KDE ydi galiba onun için onu denemedim.
<ElixirVitae> ogny, şu geldi mi: <ElixirVitae> Ama awesome screenshot/configlerde hep urxvt görüyorum.
<ogny> ozelden attiysan bakmadim
<ElixirVitae> Bağlantım gelip gidiyor da...
<ogny> ama gelmedi
<ogny> c
<ogny> asdfasfsf
<ElixirVitae> Şimdi okudum şunu: <ogny> hocam olmus ati kirbaclamasinlar biraksinlar
<ogny> heheh
<ElixirVitae> Bunların işi de bunun gibi mi olacak, böyle çeviri olduğu için iğreti duracak?
<ElixirVitae> ogny, i3 de ne kullanıyorsun?
<ogny> dur hele
<ogny> ss atem
<ogny> http://ompldr.org/iZ3p2cg
<ogny> biraz acikli oldu ama
<ogny> bundan sonrasi kola
<sebo28_> genc hiç pas vermiyorsun yahu
<ElixirVitae> Çözünürlük ne ogny?
<ogny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1510777/
<ElixirVitae> Hmm.
<ogny> Host: orkung-K52F-OS: Linux 3.5.0-17-generic/x86_64-Distro: Ubuntu 12.10-CPU: 4 x Intel Core i3 (933.000 MHz)-Processes: 214-Uptime: 1h 59m-Users: 2-Load Average: 1.06-Memory Usage: 1442.27MB/1857.40MB (77.65%)-Disk Usage: 99.36GB/183.52GB (54.14%)
<ElixirVitae>  HexChat: 2.9.4 ** OS: Linux 3.2.0-35-generic-pae i686 ** Distro: Ubuntu "precise" 12.04 ** CPU: 2 x Inte(R) Core(TMM)2 Duo CPU     T8100  @ 2.10GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2,10GHz ** RAM: Physical: 2,0GB, 32,7% free ** Disk: Total: 1,8TB, 4,4% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL
<ElixirVitae> 8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 1w 0d 17h 15m 49s **
<ogny> uuu
<ogny> islemci 2.1 ghz
<ogny> ElixirVitae: hoca 12.10 x64'e gecme vakti gelmis
<ElixirVitae> Ben alışamadım bir türlü ekranı bölmeye.
<ogny> hoca
<ElixirVitae> Her programı tam ekran kullanıyorum.
<ogny> benim 23" monitor var normalde
<ogny> hoca
<ogny> tam ekranda
<ogny> sana ornek vereyim
<ogny> bi daha atar misin sysinfo
<ElixirVitae> Awesome hızlı cevap veriyor ekran değişikliklerine.
<ogny> hangisi daha okunakli diye
<ogny> 2 ss atecem
<ElixirVitae> En çok ondan geçmek istiyorum.
<ogny> atsana sysinfo
<ElixirVitae>  HexChat: 2.9.4 ** OS: Linux 3.2.0-35-generic-pae i686 ** Distro: Ubuntu "precise" 12.04 ** CPU: 2 x Inte(R) Core(TMM)2 Duo CPU     T8100  @ 2.10GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 2,0GB, 32,6% free ** Disk: Total: 1,8TB, 4,4% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8
<ElixirVitae> 101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 1w 0d 17h 17m 42s **
<ogny> http://ompldr.org/iZ3p3Mg
<ogny> http://ompldr.org/iZ3p3NA
<ogny> istersen orta yolu da bulurum
<ogny> ama benim tercihim bu
<ogny> parcali ekran
<ElixirVitae> Hmm.
<ogny> http://ompldr.org/iZ3p3Ng
<ogny> bu da orta yol
<ElixirVitae> Tek monitorde zor parçalı ekran.
<ogny> awesome da iyidir tabi bir sey diyemem
<ElixirVitae> Çok övdün i3 yi denemeden karar veremem artık~
<ogny> :)
<ElixirVitae> Bu arada 12.10 ile 12.04 arsında çok fark var mı senin performansında?
<ElixirVitae> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1210_i5pre&num=1
<ElixirVitae> ^ bak burada test etmişler
<ogny> benim acimdan yok
<ogny> ama sen
<ogny> x64 kullan
<ogny> ve de upgrade et
<ogny> her 2sini de denemis olursun hoca
<ElixirVitae> 12.04 ün bir sonraki snapshot ı gelsin, onunla x64 denerim muhtemelen.
<ogny> islemcinin hypertrading destegi bile olabilir hoca
<ElixirVitae> O zamana kadar da keşfetmiş olurum iyice dm/wmleri, minimal kurarım.
<ogny> :D
<ElixirVitae> Vardı yanlış hatırlamıyorsam.
<ElixirVitae> 2006 sonrası tüm bilgisayarlarda var galiba.
<ogny> hypertrading mi?
<ElixirVitae> x64 compatibility
<ogny> ha ok evet
<ogny> vardir
<ElixirVitae> Hyperthreading i bilemeyeceğim.
<ElixirVitae> > dmidecode -t processor | grep HTT
<ogny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1510872/
<ElixirVitae> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gsysinfo/
<ogny> ben pek X app sevmiyorum hoca
<ogny> ya browser app/extension
<ogny> ya da terminal app
<ogny> 2si disindaki platformlari
<ogny> pek sevmiyorum
<ogny> kde/gtk
<ogny> vs.
<ogny> zorda kalmadikca yani kurmam acma
<ogny> *acmam
<ElixirVitae> Terminal en hızlısı tabii.
<ElixirVitae> Ne yapacağını bilirsen.
<ElixirVitae> Yoksa >man pages
<ElixirVitae> >manuals
<ElixirVitae> >forums
<ElixirVitae> \o/
<ogny> D:
<ogny> irc hoca
<ogny> burada herkes sen ben gibi
<ogny> iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-09
<ogny> zlm
<ogny> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Erhan> merhaba
<ogny> merhaba diyip de niye gidersin arkadas
<ElixirVitae> 1 dakika içinde hemi de~
<ogny> adsfasfsf
<ogny> ElixirVitae: burda miydin la
<ElixirVitae> Muhtemelen~
<ogny> hoca
<ogny> http://acko.net
<ogny> bi bakabilir misin
<ogny> acayip bi is
<ElixirVitae> Hmm, bakayım.
<ElixirVitae> Flash lazım mı?
<ogny> ne gibi flash lazim mi?
<ogny> anlamadm
<ElixirVitae> Noscript var dı, kapattım şimdi.
<ogny> :D
<ogny> ok
<ElixirVitae> Winamp visualizationları yapanları merak ederdim hep, biri bu elemanmış.
<ogny> :D
<ElixirVitae> http://acko.net/blog/a-useful-bittorrent-analogy/
<ElixirVitae> ogny, teşekkürlerimizi biz de bir link ile ifade edelim madem: http://sefsar.com/
<ogny> hoca
<ogny> ElixirVitae: sen de b daha
<ogny> #archlinux-tr 'ye
<ogny> gelmeyi dener misin arada
<ogny> ben konustum _paco_yla
<ogny> herhalde duzeltir
<ogny> o oyledir yillardir
<ElixirVitae> Hmm, zaten yokum banlistde.
<ogny> ElixirVitae: hoca  orda misin?
<ogny> Kartagis: hoca selam
<ogny> caesarcipher: mrb
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<sebo28> as hacı
 * Sosyalizm selam
<Sosyalizm> Sysinfo for 'Arch': Linux 3.6.11-1-ARCH running , CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz at 2400 MHz (6002 bogomips), HD: 62/72GB, RAM: 1565/2010MB, 126 proc's, 30.10min up
<Mehmet> s.a
<Mehmet> arkadasLAr
<J-Stalin> a.slm
<ElixirVitae> a.s.
<Mehmet> bır arkadasım tavsıye ettı burada ubuntu hakkında konusuLdunu duydum
<Mehmet> :)
<Mehmet> dogru geLmısmıyım
<Mehmet> :)
<Mehmet> sanırsam yanLıs geLmısım kımse den ses geLmedıne gore :d
<Mehmet> arkadasLar
<Mehmet> ubuntu hakkında bır 2 sorum war
<Mehmet> musaıt oLan arkadasLarımız warmıdır ? :):)::)
<ElixirVitae> Hoşgeldin Mehmet.
<ElixirVitae> >Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin.
<Mehmet> tamam direk soruyorumm bana harddsıkımın ıcındekı dosyalrımı gormek ıcın ne yapmam gerekıyor program adı ws ws ws da olabılır
<sebo28> dolpin
<ElixirVitae> Herhangi bir FM(File Manager|Dosya Yöneticisi) işini görür muhtemelen.
<sebo28> dolphin
<sebo28> mehmetdisk kurtarmadan filanmı bahsediyorsun yoksa
<ElixirVitae> Ubuntu yüklediysen eğer, nautilus kuruludur.
<sebo28> dosya yöneticisiyle zaten görürsün yahu
<Mehmet> yok harddsıkımın ıcındekı dosyaları almakdan bahsedıyorum ubuntuya ama aLamıyorum sorun bu dırek program adı werme sansınız warmı yada bunu yazılım guncelestırmesınde n mı ındıreyım yoksa google mı aratayım
<ElixirVitae> Dosyalar nerede?
<ElixirVitae> Harici Disk?
<ElixirVitae> CD?
<ElixirVitae> Windows partition?
<Mehmet> hdd nın ıcınde
<sebo28> bence bu kurtarmadan bahsediyo
<Mehmet> 8 kuruluydu dırek dwd den krudum sonrası malum dosyalarıma gırs yapamıyorum we hhdd nın ıcındekı dosyaları acmak ıstıyorum wın 8 temellı kaldırdım ıcın baslangıcda bırsey demıyor dırek ubuntu ıle acılıyor
<ElixirVitae> Mehmet, distro ingilizce mi türkçe mi?
<sebo28> bütün hdd yemi kurdun
<Mehmet> turkce
<ElixirVitae> Muhtemelen tümüne kurmuş.
<ElixirVitae> Windows tuşuna bas, disk yaz
<Mehmet> tumune kuramaz cunku c/d wardı
<Mehmet> ewt sonra
<ElixirVitae> Ekrana gelen programlardan üzerinde ingiliz anahtarı olanı seç.
<Mehmet> sonra
<Mehmet> 500 gb hard dıskımı gordum
<ElixirVitae> Üzerine tıkla.
<Mehmet> dosya sıstemı 492 gb genlısetılmıs ws 8,5 gb
<ElixirVitae> Ekran görüntüsü gönderebilir misin?
<Mehmet> tabı kı gondre bılırmıyım ama buradan nasıl gondrebılecmeı sora bılırmıyım
<ElixirVitae> Muhtemelen sebo28 nun dediği gibi sistemi HDD nin tümüne kurmuşsun.
<sebo28> print
<Mehmet> cektım
<sebo28> tusuna bas
<Mehmet> resmı
<Mehmet> sımdı resım mevcut ne yapmam Lazım
<ElixirVitae> imgur.com -> resim yükle -> bilgisayar -> resmi seç
<Mehmet> 1 dk
<sebo28> http://www.imagebanana.com/  buraya yükle
<Mehmet> http://www.imagebanana.com/view/05osrw4l/Ekrangoeruentuesue201301109214302.png
<Mehmet> sanırsam bend e oyLe dusunuyorum butun hdd mafiş :(
<ElixirVitae> Eski dosyaların gitmişdir muhtemelen.
<ElixirVitae> Sistemi tüm HDD ye kurmuşsun.
<sebo28> dest-disk
<Mehmet> aferin bana :)
<Mehmet> aglamak ıstıyorum :(
<sebo28> aglamaya gerek yok
<ElixirVitae> Bundan sonra önemli bir değişiklik yapacağın zaman daima yedeğini al.
<sebo28> test-disk
<Mehmet> lunıx ısletım sıstemı ılk bugun kurdum we ogrenmeye calısıyorum kurcalıyorum
<sebo28> kurcalamak iyidir
<Mehmet> bır arkdasım ondan allah razı olsun burayı yonlendırdı burada arkadsLar yardımcı olur dıye bende geldım
<Mehmet> bıraz mallıyetı yuksek bır kurcalama oldu bu :)
<sebo28> test-disk le önemli dosyaların varsa kurtara bilirsin
<ElixirVitae> ^
<ElixirVitae> Dosyaların önemli miydi?
<Mehmet> ewt
<ElixirVitae> Proje, tasarım vb.?
<Mehmet> programLar banka hesapLarı face adresLerı 1000  tane ye yakın
<Mehmet> bıraz ısLerım karsık benım  face uzerınden ekmek kazanan bırısıyım
<sebo28> feceden nasıl ekmek kaznılıyor yahu
<ElixirVitae> Ufak ve önemli dosyalarını şifreleyip google drive/dropbox vb. online hesaplarda saklayabilirsin.
<ElixirVitae> Ayrıca küçük bir flash diske kopyalayıp saklayabilirsin.
<Mehmet> son 2 saatım gerı yoksa cogu war dropbox da . bır 2 saatlık adreslerım yok onlarıda ayalarım
<sebo28> merak etim şimdi bak Mehmet
<Mehmet> flaslardarda 5 ocagın kıler war
<Mehmet> 4 gun luk eskı
<Mehmet> facebook uzerınde zynganın flas oyunları war
<Mehmet> poker gıbı
<Mehmet> poker cıp satısı yapıyorum .
<sebo28> one
<Mehmet> poker oyunu
<ElixirVitae> ( ._.)
<Mehmet> :)
<Mehmet> bıde msn sorunu yasıyorum
<Mehmet> emesene
<sebo28> kumarmı oynatıyon fecede
<Mehmet> zynga oynatıyor ben aracılık yapıyor
<Mehmet> m
<sebo28> öyle ekmek olmaz olsun yahu
<Mehmet> emesene yı kurdum ama msn acamıyorum bu ubuntuda bunun ıcın ne yapa bılrıım we cıkıs yapamıyorum :S botlar war msnımde ama oyle adresler yok bende
<Mehmet> ogrencı adamdan ne beqlersın :)
<ElixirVitae> Davranışını tasvip etmiyor, alternatiflerin varlığını hatırlatıyoruz~
<ElixirVitae> sebo28, pardusdover ha?
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<sebo28> :P
<Mehmet> pekı bu msn olayını nasıl halldebılırız  :?
<sebo28> dövemezmi
<sebo28> haledemezsin
<Mehmet> nıcın sorsam kızarmısnız :)
<ElixirVitae> Bilmiyoruz, denemedik henüz~
<sebo28> bilamca izin vermez
<Mehmet> bil amca :)
<sebo28> yes
<sebo28> bil amca
<Mehmet> tanımıyorum :(
<Mehmet> http://www.imagebanana.com/view/i3ctyzyz/msn5433.png
<Mehmet> msn ımde boyle sorun war we actım seyıde kapatamıyorum carpıda ıslew yapmıyor
<Mehmet> kaldırıyorum tekrar kuruyorum ama otamatık men yıne bunu acıyor tekrardan
<Mehmet> :)
<Mehmet> a msn kuruyorum oda acıyor ama baska bıryerden oturum acıldı dıyıp kapatıyor ama acmadım :S
<Kartagis> msn kullanmayın arkadaşlar, pidgin kullanın
<sebo28> amsne dene
<Kartagis> pidgin++
<Mehmet> amsnde hata werıyor
<sebo28> pidgin dene ozaman
<sebo28> kopete dene
<Mehmet> hım hemen deneyım
<ElixirVitae> Pidgin ya da standart olanı işte.
<ElixirVitae> Empathy miydi?
<sebo28> görüntülü görüşemezsin baştan söyleyeyim
<Mehmet> pekı bu ubuntu benım pc mın butun ozellıklerını destekler mı ban tam destek werırmı
<Mehmet> sankı bıraz net hızım yawasladı gıbı geldı bugun ping yakaladı sppedtes
<Mehmet> t
<sebo28> winden hızldır ginede
<Mehmet> :)
<Mehmet> ewt ondan hızlı
<Mehmet> pidgin ıse yaradı :)
<sebo28> görüntü varmı görüntü:p
<Mehmet> onu denemedım
<Mehmet> goruntu ıcın dıger pclerı kullanırım :)
<sebo28> bunu istesende kulanamazsın zaten yahu
<Mehmet> goruntu olana yok dımı :)
<Mehmet> arkadasLar yenısıyım 1 saatLık kullanıcıyım burada hos gorun yanı
<sebo28> yanlız bu kumar işini bırak  hayırgelmez
<Kartagis> empathy eve
<Mehmet> belkı sıze komık bırsey ama  :)
<Kartagis> t
<ElixirVitae> <sebo28> yanlız bu kumar işini bırak  hayırgelmez
<Mehmet> bu sene son senem sonra bırakıyorum 3 ayım war bırakmak ıcın
<ElixirVitae> Görüntü için skype tavsiye ederiz.
<Kartagis> Mehmet: hayırlı olsun, ubuntu topluluğuna hoş geldin
<Mehmet> skype kurdum :) ondan yana sıkıntım yok :)
<Mehmet> sagoln arkadaslar ama
<ElixirVitae> Bırakmak için de şu anı tavsiye ederiz.
<Mehmet> cook guzel wındowsa gore
<Mehmet> hersey baslat dugmesınde
<Mehmet> hesaplarımı sıfırdalımda bırakacam
<Mehmet> oda 3 aylıga denk gelıyor
<sebo28> söz mü
<Mehmet> soz
<Mehmet> stoklarım bıttınde bugunden ıtıbaren almıyorum stok bıtırıyorum erıtecem
<sebo28> amam ozaman
<sebo28> tamam
<sebo28> sözü aldık
<Mehmet> calısma alanı degıstırıcı ye kısa yol werme sansımız war mıdr ? we ubuntunun videolarında   onu kup seklınde donduroyolar ben nasıl yapa bılrıım
<Mehmet> sozumuz sox
<Mehmet> okuldan sonra asker we sonra atama :)
<sebo28> askeri okuldamı okuyon
<Mehmet> hayır
<sebo28> küp için paket kurman lazım
<sebo28> neydi onun adı ElixirVitae
<Mehmet> benım gıbı cok soran arkadaslar warmı
<sebo28> zamanında ben cok sormuştum gerci hala soruyomda
<Mehmet> :))
<ElixirVitae> Çalışma alanı değiştirici ne ya?
<ElixirVitae> Workspace switcher mi yoksa?
<ElixirVitae> O herhalde.
<ElixirVitae> Mehmet, ctrl+alt+yön okları
<ElixirVitae> Numara tuşları da çalışıyor muydu hatırlamıyorum.
<ElixirVitae> En son hangi satır geldi benden?
<Mehmet> bu calısıyor o sekılde
<ElixirVitae> <ElixirVitae> En son hangi satır geldi benden?
<Mehmet> 22:11] <ElixirVitae> Mehmet, ctrl+alt+yön okları [22:11] <ElixirVitae> Numara tuşları da çalışıyor muydu hatırlamıyorum.
<ElixirVitae> Hmm.
<sebo28> (C)
<sebo28>  Compiz
<Mehmet> sebo28:
<Mehmet> paket ısmı neydı ? :)
<sebo28> Compiz diye arat paket yöneticisine
<Mehmet> yaazılım merkesıne dımı ?
<sebo28> ubuntu nunki omumdu  ben arch kulanıyomda
<Mehmet> arch derken  ?
<sebo28> archlinux
<Mehmet> pekı arasındakı fark nedır ?
<sebo28> kişiye göre degişir
<sebo28> ben gnomeyi sevmiyorum
<sebo28> bi türlü alışamadım
<Mehmet> gnome denıLen olay
<sebo28> masaüstü
<Sosyalizm> masaüstü yöneticisi
<sebo28> benimki kde
<Sosyalizm> bendeki xfce
<sebo28> ubuntu gnome kulanıyor
<Mehmet> sebo bende compiz ler kuruluymus
<Mehmet> :)
<Mehmet> kurayım dedımde kaldır cıktı
<Mehmet> da
<sebo28> kurulu geliyordur ozaman
<Mehmet> pekı onLarı 3 d oLayında kullanmak ıcın bırsey acmam gerekıyorm u yoksa tuslarımı wardır ?
<sebo28> menüden çalıştır ozaman
<Sosyalizm> bazı ayarları yapmanda gerekebilir
<sebo28> tuşlar vardır mutlaka da ben bilmiyorum
<sebo28> menüden programı bul ve çalıştır
<Sosyalizm> üçboyutlu masaüstü küpü için kesin gerekli diye düşünüyorum
<sebo28> ayralarınada ordan ulaşabilirsin
<Sosyalizm> alt+f2 tuş kombinasyonu ile
<Sosyalizm> açılan kutucuğa compiz yaz
<sebo28> Sosyalizm:  hala bırakmadınmı bu işleri:P
<Sosyalizm> bu dava devrime kadar sürer
<sebo28> Sosyalizmmi kaldı yahu
<Mehmet> alt f2 calısmıyor
<Sosyalizm> yok ama gelmeli insanlık onuru için gelmeli
<Mehmet> :(
<Mehmet> we masa ustune dırek gelemıyorum ben :s
<sebo28> menü yokmu sende yahu
<sebo28> başlat windeki adı
<Mehmet> baslat a bastımda arama motoru cıkıyor
<Sosyalizm> arama motoruna compiz yaz
<Mehmet> bırsey bulanamadı dıyor
<ElixirVitae> compiz-config-settings değil miydi o?
<Sosyalizm> eksik yüklenmiş paketleri olabilir belki
<sebo28> tamadı degişik olabilri
<Mehmet> hıms
<ElixirVitae> alt+F2 -> myunity
<sebo28> Sosyalizm: pardusdandamı atılar seni
<Mehmet> alt+f2 bastımda tepkı me wermeyır
<ElixirVitae> Bu arada, ubuntu-tweak yükle eğer standart ayarları değiştirmek istersen.
<Sosyalizm> pardus da atmadılar da buraya da gireyim dedim
<sebo28> arch dan kovalamışlar yanlız
<sebo28> :P
<Sosyalizm> evet arch kanalı faşist çıktı :D
<Mehmet> Sosyalizm:  onu nerden kurabılırım yada onu sıfırdan mı ındırmem LAzım ?
<sebo28> :D
<Mehmet> ElixirVitae:  sana yazacakdım onu nerden kurabılırım yada onu sıfırdan mı ındırmem LAzım ?
<Mehmet> :)
<sebo28> yakında ülkedende atarlarsa şaşırma:P
<Mehmet> karıstı ortalık bian pardon
<ElixirVitae> Myunity geliyor zaten distro ile yamulmuyorsam.
<sebo28> paket yöneticisi
<sebo28> yazılım merkezi
<Sosyalizm> ülkeden niye atsınlar ki bu ülkeye hizmet için varım benim atılmama için eylem başlatırsınız sebo28
<ElixirVitae> Ubuntu-tweak için de > sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<Mehmet> :S ElixirVitae  annlamadım anlayabılecem bır yolla soyleye bılırmısın
<Mehmet> kafa durdu
<Mehmet> su sanıye
<Mehmet> :D
<sebo28> ElixirVitae:  yeni kurmuş adamyahu konsolu söylemeden komut yazıyorsun yahu
<Mehmet> ucbrıme mı yazacam onu
<Mehmet> :d
<Mehmet> terminal :?
<sebo28> yes
<Mehmet> sebo28:  katılıyorum yenı yım
<Mehmet> ElixirVitae:  yazdınını dırek mı oraya yazayım ?
<sebo28> bende yeniyim yahu
<ElixirVitae> Mehmet, terminal kullanmayı öğrenmen iyi olur.
<Mehmet> bende terminal yok yalnız terminal yazdımda uc brım cıkıyor
<ElixirVitae> ubuntu logosunun altındaki simgeye tıkla
<Mehmet> o sanırsam aynı gorevı yapıyor dogrumudur
<sebo28> yes
<Mehmet> hımm
<sebo28> şifre soracak komutu yazınca
<Mehmet> sımdı hangı komutu yazmam lazım compizi calıstırmak ıcın
<sebo28> şifre görülmez yazacan şifreni enderliyacan
<sebo28> yahu menüden bulamadınmı onu
<Mehmet> paralor anahtarlar dıyo
<Mehmet> şifre görulmez yazınca
<sebo28> ubuntu-tweak ne işeyarıyor ElixirVitae
<ElixirVitae> Bir sürü ayar seçeneği veriyor.
<ElixirVitae> Yüklersen daha iyi görürsün anlatmak uzun sürer~
<Mehmet> sımdı bunu komutla mı kurmak gerekıyor
<sebo28> bunun küple alakası yok Mehmet
<sebo28> ubuntuda ayar yapmak için kulanılıyomuş
<Mehmet> olsun kuraıym bıraz ogrenırım ısıme yarr mı :)
<Mehmet> hımm ayarlar bana da lazım olur :)
<sebo28> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<sebo28> bunu yapıştı ozaman terminale
<Mehmet> tamam :)
<Sosyalizm> tweak sadece ubuntuya özel bir paket değil Arch da kullanılıyor ben kurdum denedim
<Sosyalizm> Sysinfo for 'Arch': Linux 3.6.11-1-ARCH running , CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz at 2400 MHz (6002 bogomips), HD: 62/72GB, RAM: 1540/2010MB, 128 proc's, 1.43h up
<sebo28> hadiy
<sebo28> Sysinfo for 'bose': Linux 3.6.11-1-ARCH running KDE Development Platform 4.9.5, CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU            2140  @ 1.60GHz at 1200 MHz (3227 bogomips), HD: 9/26GB, RAM: 1484/3033MB, 114 proc's, 3.10h up
<sebo28> ama gnome içindir o paket
<Sosyalizm> evet gnome için sebo28
<sebo28> bendeki kde
<Sosyalizm> xfce kullanıyorum gnome3 benim içinde güzel değil
<Mehmet> kopyala yapıstır olmuyor dımı
<sebo28> olur
<Mehmet> apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<Mehmet> bunu yazacamdımı
<sebo28> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<Mehmet> sudo basında dımı
<ElixirVitae> Küp için compizconfigs setting manager kullanabilirsiniz: apt://compizconfig-settings-manager
<ElixirVitae> ^ Şu linke tıkla mehmet
<sebo28> kopyala yabıştır
<Mehmet> lınk
<Mehmet> ElixirVitae: ?
<ElixirVitae>  HexChat: 2.9.4 ** OS: Linux 3.2.0-35-generic-pae i686 ** Distro: Ubuntu "precise" 12.04 ** CPU: 2 x Inte(R) Core(TMM)2 Duo CPU     T8100  @ 2.10GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2,10GHz ** RAM: Physical: 2,0GB, 27,7% free ** Disk: Total: 1,5TB, 4,1% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL
<ElixirVitae> 8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 1w 1d 16h 19m 56s **
<ElixirVitae> apt://compizconfig-setting-manager
<Sosyalizm> sebo28: sen bu pardus.org daki pardus 2012 isosunu indirip kurdun mu ?
<ElixirVitae> Ya da terminale > sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Mehmet> ben ındırırp kurdum ama kurulmadı
<Mehmet> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<ElixirVitae> Mehmet, şöyle yapalım.
<hanzala> sebo can ortagım neden buraya geldıgını bıze bıldırmedın
<Mehmet> şifre soruyor
<Mehmet> :S
<ElixirVitae> Software center a git
<Mehmet> sıfremı gırıyorum olmuyor
<ElixirVitae> synaptic yaz
<ElixirVitae> kur
<ElixirVitae> synaptic i aç
<sebo28> hanzala:   ne oldu ki
<ElixirVitae> Şifre sorunca şifreyi gir
<ElixirVitae> arama kutusuna aradığın programı yaz.
<sebo28> hanzala:  ben burdayım bak bildirdim:P
<sebo28> slarikan:  sen narıyon burda kanalınagit ve çalış
<ElixirVitae> Ama kullanacağın/kullanmak isteyeceğin çoğu program zaten software center da vardır.
<sebo28> senin yüzünden pardusu sildim zaten
<slarikan> benim yüzümden niye siliyonkine
<ogny> selam
<Mehmet_> ElixirVitae:
<ogny> ElixirVitae: usta bir yardimina ihtiyacim var
<Mehmet_> dustum kusura bakma
<ogny> musaitsen
<Mehmet_> a.s
<ogny> a.s Mehmet_ hoca
<ElixirVitae> o/ ogny.
<ogny> slarikan sebo28 selamlar
<slarikan> sen benim dediklerimi tersinden anlarsan?
<sebo28> as
<slarikan> a slm
<ogny> ElixirVitae: usta bugun buraya bi repo adresi yazmistim da, senin loglarda duruyor mu
<ogny> .ch uzantili
<ElixirVitae> Bakalım.
<sebo28> ne tersinden anlıyacam
<ogny> ElixirVitae: eyv.
<Mehmet_> sebo28:  paket komutlandıramıyor dedı demın yzdın komutla yazdımda
<sebo28> moralımı bozdun
<ogny> :)
<ElixirVitae> <ogny> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<ogny> eyv. usta
<ogny> cok saglam repo urettiriyor ha
<ogny> evdekine de kurucam simdi
<ElixirVitae> Ya, tr.ubuntu yetiyor.
<ogny> haha
<slarikan> ubuntumu kurdun sebo28
<ogny> inatci olma da bi dene bak
<ogny> ElixirVitae: ^^
<ElixirVitae> Üniversitedeysen de üninin reposundan al işte.
<ogny> yok la ne uni.si
<sebo28> slarikan: napcan ne kurdugumu dep pardus kurdum
<ogny> 33 yasima girdim ben
<ogny> :)
<ElixirVitae> Zaten ppa den alıyorum çoğunu.
<ogny> ElixirVitae: inadim inat diyosun
<ogny> peki tamam
<Mehmet_> ElixirVitae: synpatic onun paketini ındırdım
<ElixirVitae> Yok yeniliğe açığız
<Mehmet_> kurdum
<ElixirVitae> Deneriz.
<ElixirVitae> Tavsiye severiz.
<Mehmet_> Yönetimsel yetkiler olmadan başlatılıyor  Herhangi bir değişiklik yapamayacaksınız. Ancak işaretli değişiklikleri dışarı aktarabilir ya da bunlarla indirme betiği oluşturabilirsiniz.
<ogny> vay be
<ogny> adam ne bicim cvirmis
<ogny> zerre bisey anlamadim
<ogny> D:
<ElixirVitae> Mehmet_: <ElixirVitae> Ama kullanacağın/kullanmak isteyeceğin çoğu program zaten software center da vardır.
<Mehmet_> ElixirVitae:  paketten sımdı bırseyler secmem gerekıyor ? :(
<ElixirVitae> Mehmet, program başlarken şifre istediğinde şifreni yaz.
<ElixirVitae> Yoksa >Herhangi bir değişiklik yapamayacaksınız.
<Mehmet_> yaazdım sımdı bana sececem programlar soruyor
<Mehmet_> ne secmem lazım kup ıcın ?
<ElixirVitae> sebo28, ürküttün elemanı~
<ogny> d:
<ElixirVitae> compizconfig-settingss-manager
<ogny> hah
<sebo28> :P
<ogny> onu kur bitir isi
<ElixirVitae> *-s
<Mehmet_> işaretledim onu
<Mehmet_> :)
<Mehmet_> sonra ki olay tum yukseltmelerı sec  ?
<ElixirVitae> Onları da seç, bir update görsün sistem~
<ogny> he sec
<ogny> :)
<Mehmet_> onları da secıyorum
<Mehmet_> ama bırsey olmuyor gıbı
<Mehmet_> tum tyukseltmeleri sec dedım de
<ElixirVitae> Tamam, şimdi de tick e bas, nike işareti gibi olan
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<Mehmet_> uygula tusu aktıf degıl ama
<ElixirVitae> <ElixirVitae> Mehmet, program başlarken şifre istediğinde şifreni yaz.
<ElixirVitae> <ElixirVitae> Yoksa >Herhangi bir değişiklik yapamayacaksınız.
<ElixirVitae> Mehmet_, boşver sen şimdi onu.
<ElixirVitae> Software center ı aç.
<ElixirVitae> compiz yaz arama kutusuna.
<Mehmet_> sıfremı yazdım yıne uygulama cıkmadı
<Mehmet_> yazdım oraya
<Mehmet_> 2 tane sı yuklu
<Mehmet_> compiz sımgesı nı yukle dıyo
<ElixirVitae> http://i.imgur.com/P4IDB.png
<ElixirVitae> Seçili olanı yükle.
<Mehmet_> tamam :)
<Mehmet_> geldı sol serıde o
<Sosyalizm> compiz
<ElixirVitae> Oradan ayarla işte.
<Mehmet_> 2 defa tıklıyorum acılmıyor :(
<ogny> asddfadsfasf
<ogny> Mehmet_: aga
<ogny> hic wiindows kullanmadin mi la
<Mehmet_> efendım :(
<Mehmet_> kullandımm
<ogny> iyi
<Mehmet_> ıyı ama kotu
<Mehmet_> tıklıyorum kuramıyorum
<Mehmet_> sıfre gırıyorum
 * ElixirVitae AFK.
<ogny> teamviewr kur
<Mehmet_> uygunsuz actınız dıyor
<Mehmet_> war
<Mehmet_> team
<ogny> baglaniyim
<Mehmet_> baglan
<ogny> dur en de kurayim
<Mehmet_> wereyım
<Mehmet_> aga
<ogny> geliyim
<Mehmet_> ElixirVitae:  moLaya cıktı cok yordum hakkını helal et :)
<ogny> haha
<ogny> Mehmet_: ne kadar burdasin
<ogny> az isim var bekle de
<ogny> oyle bakim olur mu
<sebo28> ogny:  ubuntuda güncelemelerin indirildigi dizin hangisi tam yonunu biliyonmu
<omer> arkadaşlar slm
<Mehmet_> a.s
<sebo28> as
<ogny> sebo28: bulacam
<ogny> a.s omer
<sebo28> bekliyom
<ogny> sebo28: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<omer> nasılsınız
<ogny> iyi sen nasilsin
<sebo28> ok
<ogny> Mehmet_: az kaldi hoca
<omer> bende iyi sağolun
<omer> arkadaşlar ben 12 yi indiremiyorum
<Mehmet_> tamam buradayım :)
<ogny> omer: hazirda kurulu bir ubuntu varsa upgrade etmeyi deneyebilirsin ustad
<omer> ubuntu mu
<omer> yok ya bende sadece pardus var
<ogny> omer: indiremiyorum derken, baglantin mi kopuyor, noluyor
<omer> indir linkine tıklıyorum hiç birşey çıkmıyor
<omer> ne kurulan nede çalışan
<ogny> omer: anladim
<omer> link boş gibi
<ogny> omer: hoca ben sana link versem
<ogny> ordan indirsen olur mu?
<omer> olur yerterki insin
<sebo28> omer:  PARDUS Ä°YÄ°DÄ°R YAHU
<Mehmet_> :)
<Mehmet_> ogny:  :))
<Mehmet_> tea m hazır bende :)
<ogny> bende daha degil valla...
<Mehmet_> :=)
<Mehmet_> sorun degıL baskan beqLerız :)
<ogny> omer: http://ftp.linux.org.tr/ubuntu-releases/quantal/
<ogny> buradan alabilirsin usta
<ogny> hangisini sececegine bi bak hoca
<ogny> omer: ^^
<ogny> son surum bu
<Sosyalizm> başkan derken çeto :D
<Sosyalizm> memati bu ne iş ya :D
<Mehmet_> :)
<Mehmet_> Herhangi bir değişiklik yapamayacaksınız. Ancak işaretli değişiklikleri dışarı aktarabilir ya da bunlarla indirme betiği oluşturabilirsiniz.   şifreyle ındırebılıyorum ama
<Mehmet_> buradan paket acmaya kaltım boyle yazıyor
<Mehmet_>  :S
<ogny> Mehmet_: hoca
<Mehmet_> efendım
<ogny> Mehmet_: ozelden yazdim
<Mehmet_> :)
<ogny> gondersene ordan
<Mehmet_> tamam baqayım ozele
<Sosyalizm> aha şimdide cübbeli Ahmet
<Sosyalizm> o değil de bu cübbeli hapis hayatından sıkılıp niye işbirlikçi oldu ya ? ve sizlerin hakkında konuşmayacağım salın diyerek davasını sattı :D
<Sosyalizm> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=arch
<ogny> Sosyalizm: sen daha iyi bilrisin ama ustad
<Sosyalizm> hangi konu
<Sosyalizm> Cübbeli Ahmet hoca mı ?
<Sosyalizm> o zenginlik bende olsa bende hapis hayatı istemezdim ?
<Sosyalizm> :D
<Sosyalizm> adamın havuzlu bahçeli mülkü var
<Sosyalizm> http://haber.sol.org.tr/soldakiler/tkpli-ogrencilerden-yokun-hacklenmesi-uzerine-aciklama-haberi-65860
<Sosyalizm> http://haber.sol.org.tr/ekonomi/erzurum-palandoken-ve-konakli-kayak-merkezleri-de-satiliyor-haberi-65847   özelleştirme denilen şey halkın vergileri ile yapılan kurumlardır. Özelleştirmeye karşı çıkılması lazım arkadaşlar......
<Sosyalizm> halkın vergileri ile yapılmış bütün kurumlar halkın kalmalıdır.
<ogny> Sosyalizm: hoca adamin havuzlu mulku varsa
<ogny> kotu bir sey mi bu
<Sosyalizm> hayır kötü demedim senin var mı ?
<ogny> yok
<Sosyalizm> işte orada problem var
<ogny> :D
<ogny> Sosyalizm: hoca benim acimdan yok
<ogny> bunun icin hic ugrasmadim
<ogny> bir de dikkat ettim
<ogny> genelde din adamlarinda
<ogny> havuzlu ev oluyor
<ogny> herhalde bu hayattaki
<ogny> tek luksleri
<ogny> havuza girebilmek
<ogny> malum dini yasanti
<ogny> kisitlayici
<ogny> a
<Sosyalizm> adam okuyor hoca oluyor müritlerden para toplanıyor hoca yolsuzluk mu yapıyor nedir hepsi paralı :D
<ogny> abi devir onlarin devri
<ogny> adamalr hukumet
<ogny> para onlar icin kir
<Sosyalizm> yada derin devlet hocaları halkı afyonlasın diye mi kullanıyor onlara kaynağı aktaran derin devlet mi ?
<Sosyalizm> :D
<Sosyalizm> karışsın kafanız......
<Sosyalizm> sorgulayın bu sistemi
<ogny> hoca benim kafam daha cok nerde karisiyor biliyo musun
<ogny> senin sosyalizm nickiyle
<ogny> devamli paradan bahsetmen
<ogny> karistiriyor iste
<Sosyalizm> para sadece yaşam aracı olarak kullanılmıyor onun içi çok paradan bahsediyorum halkı köle edebilmek için para kullanılıyor
<ogny> parayla ne alabilirsin ki hoca
<ogny> bi dusun
<ogny> paylasim, dayanisma, sevgi, huzur
<ogny> para bunlari hep bozar
<ogny> parayla alabilecegin en iyi sey
<ogny> oyalanmaktir
<ogny> halkin da ben taaa beynini s2im
<ogny> :D
<Sosyalizm> evet bozduğu için kızıyorum hep mevki sahibi yaptıkları adamı para ile donatıyorlar
<ogny> o adamlar bitik
<ogny> bosver onlardan bi cacik olmaz
<mehmet> s.a
<mehmet> ogny
<mehmet> hacıı
<ogny> mehmet: hoca
<aykut> naber la
<ogny> kusura bakma be
<aykut> politikler !
<mehmet> ne olacak sımdı
<ogny> patlattik unity'i
<ogny> :)
<ogny> mehmet: bi daha geliyim mi
<Sosyalizm> halk için yaptıkları bir şey yok hep oyalıyorlar ekonomi iyi, işsizlik azaldı, ihracat rakamları costu falan
<ogny> bu sefer baksa bir planim var mehmet hoca
<mehmet> ozel e yazsaa
<mehmet> na
<ogny> aykut: selam hoca
<aykut> ogny, nassın
<ogny> iyisagol hoca
<ogny> aykut: sende ne var ne yok?
<aykut> kötü şükür
<aykut> beyler bana mide bulantısına engel olacak bişyler lazım
<aykut> var mı bildiğiniz
<systemedic> emedur
<mehmet> ongy komutu yazasanan bıdaha
<ogny> aykut: mide bulantisina karsi
<ogny> bence nane limon yap hoca
<Sosyalizm> http://haber.sol.org.tr/devlet-ve-siyaset/abd-askerlerinin-ve-ekipmanin-yarisi-yola-cikti-haberi-65863
 * Sosyalizm iyi geceler
<ogny> aykut: naptin aga
<ogny> ceren dondu mu
<aykut> dondu
<ogny> iyi durumda misiniz?
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-10
<Mehmet_> s.a
<Mehmet_> ElixirVitae:
<Mehmet_> baskan buradamısın :)
<ElixirVitae> o/ mehmet.
<Mehmet_> compizz lerın cogu seyını kurdumm
<Mehmet_> compiz magaerı ayarlamadım
<Mehmet_> sypantic paketini kurdum
<Mehmet_> compiz manager ındırdım
<Mehmet_> bır vıdeo dan kopya cekerek
<Mehmet_> ama yıne tam ıstedgım seyı yapamadım hassas ayarında tıkandım:(
<ElixirVitae> Hmm.
<ElixirVitae> Ne yapmak istiyorsun ve yapmak istediğin şeyin yapılabildiğinden emin misin?
<Mehmet_> 1 dk
<Mehmet_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRZnLnvCEsw
<Mehmet_> bu tarz bır efeck wermek ıstıyorum misal
<Mehmet_> #ElixirVitae:
<ElixirVitae> Bakıyorum şimdi, sakin~
<Mehmet_> :)
<ElixirVitae> Mehmet_, synaptic -> ara -> compiz
<Mehmet_> compiz ikon we maganer cıkıyor :)
<ElixirVitae> Gelen listeden, fusion yazan bütün paketleri indir.
<Mehmet_> ok
<Mehmet_> 3 tane war 3 de inmiş durumda
<ElixirVitae> http://i.imgur.com/ka0er.png
<ElixirVitae> Şu paketleri indir.
<Mehmet_> tamam
<ElixirVitae> Daha sonra programdan ayarları bulup yapman lazım, kurcalarsın kendin.
<ElixirVitae> Ben hiç kullanmadım, bilmiyorum.
 * ElixirVitae zZz.
<Mehmet_> :)
<Mehmet_> butun dusyalarını ındırıyorum
<Mehmet_> tamam sagol ben gıdıp bıraz daha kurcalayım :) senınde kafanı sısırıyıorum ksuura baqma
<ogny> zlmz
<ogny> Kartagis: hehe
<Mehmet_> s.a :)
<sebo28> sa
<sebo28> ekolojik:  hoş geldin
<mete_cetin> slm all
<Mehmet_> as
<sebo28> as
<Mehmet_> sebo28:  hg nbr
<Mehmet_> :)
<sebo28> Mehmet_: alıştınmı  ubuntuya
<Mehmet_> hosuma gıttı :) cıplak bırsekılde kullanıyorum :)
<Mehmet_> gece oturuma gırememıstım
<sebo28> üşümesin:P
<Mehmet_> oturum kullanılmakdadır dıyordu
<Mehmet_> bır kac defa rest attım
<Mehmet_> baktım olmuyor sıfırdan bı daha kurdum :d
<Mehmet_> dun ongym wardı ya  oda kafayı yıyordu :D
<sebo28> :d
<Mehmet_> team le benım pc de takılıyordu goreceksın :))
<Mehmet_> bır ayarı yapamadık :D  oLmadı compiz ayarLarı :D
<Mehmet_> sebo28:  upload komutları neydı :) ?
<sebo28> tam hatırlamıyorum  ubuntu kulanmıyorum çünkü
<Mehmet_> hım dogru sen arc kullanıyordun :))
<Mehmet_> oyLe hatırLıyorum dunden :)
<sebo28> arch
<sebo28>  ve pardus favorim
<Mehmet_> arch :) tamam
<Mehmet_> pardusu ben kuramadım sınır oLmustum :D
<Mehmet_> kurulumda patlıyordu :)
<Mehmet_> hıc bır secenek cıkmıyordu karsıma
<sebo28> vardır bi sorun
<Mehmet_> kurulanı ındırmıstım dwd yazmıstım
<Mehmet_> ama cıx
<sebo28> pardus için ben anakart degiştirdim yahu
<Mehmet_> asus benım anakart
<sebo28> önceki anakarta asus tu ama linux kuramıyordum
<Mehmet_> hımm
<Mehmet_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRZnLnvCEsw  sırf bu video hosuma gıtmıstı buradakı efekler
<Mehmet_> bunun gıbı bırsey yapmak ıstıyorum ben :)
<sebo28> compiz kurcaksın
<sebo28> ama önce güncelebi
<Mehmet_> compiz ıcın dosyaları ındırıyorum
<Mehmet_> synpa paketını ındıyorum sıfremle
<sebo28> ekran kartını tanıdımı bilmiyorum ama onuda kurman gerekebilir
<Mehmet_> bılmıyorum kı herseyımı tanıdı sanırsam
<Mehmet_> ayarlarına nerden bakılıyor bılmıyom .d
<Mehmet_> aygıt yonetıcısı bulamadım :d  bunda :D
<Mehmet_> nereye sakLadıLArsa :d
<sebo28> günceleme yap herşeyden önce yeni kurduysan
<Mehmet_> sudo apt -get ugrade  yaptım
<Mehmet_> :)
<Mehmet_> sudo apt -get update de yapmıstım :)
<Mehmet_> ama yıne synpa dosyasını ındırdem bana sorun werıyor yetkısız actınız dıye :S
<Mehmet_> dun compiz manageri  bulduydam ama oradakı ınce ayarlarını yapamamstım fazla kurcalayıncada nakaLt oLdu :d
<sebo28> kurcalamak la bişey olmaz
<sebo28> kurçala ögrenirsin
<mete_cetin> ATT TO AL: http://apikabu.ru/13012/nce         http://apikabu.ru/13012/4je
<mete_cetin> :D
<Mehmet_> kurcalayıroum zaten sureklı
<Mehmet_> o yuzden hıc bır dosya yok pc de :D
<Mehmet_> patladıdan sıl bastan :D
<Mehmet_> mete_cetin:  bu resımler ne baskan ?
<banlieue> quake 2'yi linux'e nasıl kurabilirim gençler?
<ekolojik> sebo28: nasısın,yeni gördün mesajını
<banlieue> kurulum dosyasını torrentten şeyedip wine ile mi şey yapsam?
<ekolojik> yeni gördüm
<mete_cetin> Mehmet_: steam linux portu
<sebo28> ekolojik:  iyiyim sagol
<Mehmet_> orada neLer yapa bıLırım mete_cetin  mesela
<mete_cetin> banlieue: http://www.linuxdocs.org/HOWTOs/Quake-HOWTO-3.html
<mete_cetin> Mehmet_: oyun oynanır
<sebo28> oyun ilgimi çekmez
<Mehmet_> hım anLadım sagoL :) kopyalama yapıstır oyunLar caLısır mı wındekılerde kı olan oyunLar nfs2 cs flan flan
<banlieue> ebesinin nikahı ya
<Mehmet_> :D
<banlieue> bununla uğraşacağıma
<sebo28> http://sebo28.net.ms/  bunla ugraşmak hoşuma gidiyor
<Mehmet_> hehe resım guzeLmıs :)
<mete_cetin> Mehmet_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUhOnX8qt3I bu oyun mesela
<Mehmet_>  mete_cetin  cyrsis 3 maxpayne yada callfduty yada point blank yada online cs .. turnuwaları dıkkatmı cekıyorbenım :)
<ekolojik> ben de archa geçecem sebo28
<sebo28> ben memnunum
<ekolojik> son sitem ubuntu kullanıyorum ama
<ekolojik> şlkdefa nefret ettim ubuntudan yahu
<ekolojik> il defa
<sebo28> neden
<ekolojik> türkçe deteği nasıl,sıkıntı var mı
<ekolojik> arch"ta
<sebo28> sıkıntı cekmiyorum ama düzgün ayarlayamazsan sorun cıkara bilir
<ekolojik> özel ayaraları mı var
<sebo28> yok da komutlarda yanlışlık yapmamak gerek
<sebo28> herşeyi elle kuruyorsun işte hazır gelen bişey yok
<ekolojik> yani grafik ekran deposu yok mu
<ekolojik> yani komut satırı mı olacak illede
<sebo28> kurulumu biraz kolalaştırmışlar
<Mehmet_> ekolojik:  ubuntu kullanıyorsun dımı baskan ben sıfırdan kurdum upload nasıl yapıyorduk ?
<Mehmet_> :)
<ekolojik> evet 12.04 kullanıyorum nalet olsun
<Mehmet_> bende 2 gundur :D
<ekolojik> debiana geçecem bu gidişle
<sebo28> yine komutlarla kuruyon ama kopyala yapıştır yapabiliyon buda işi kolaylaştırıyor
<ekolojik> arch ta sarmadı beni
<sebo28> ekolojik:  kurduktan sonra rahat edersin
<sebo28> ekolojik:  tepli pardusa geç ozaman
<sebo28> deb
<ekolojik> sebo28:  vaktim olsa üşenmem uğraşırım ama bi yerden sonra sıkıntı basıyor artık
<sebo28> ozaman hiç bulaşma archa
<ekolojik> hey gidi pardus 2008
<sebo28>  saat ugraşmıştım
<sebo28> 24
<sebo28> aralıksız
<sebo28> ekolojik:  anka geliyo sapret 2023 ne kaldı
<ekolojik> vaktin bolsa uğraşılır tabi
<ekolojik> kemal sunalın işine benzedi
<ekolojik> şunun surasında çarşambaya ne kaldı
<sebo28> aynen
<ekolojik> pardus olayı bitti zaten
<ekolojik> anka kanka hikaye
<ekolojik> debli pardus ayrı bi saçmalık zaten
<sebo28> deplisi iş yapar gibi geliyor banada oda debian zaten
<ekolojik> gider debian kurarım o zaman
<sebo28> oda cok geriden geliyor yahu
<ekolojik> yanlış
<sebo28> neresi
<sebo28> en güncel paketler archda
<ekolojik> güncel paketler de var ama stabil değil diyorlar
<sebo28> yok yahu
<sebo28> güncel dedikleri bile degil
<ekolojik> stabil olmasa bile bubntutan daha stabil bence
<ekolojik> ubuntudan
<sebo28> bilmiyorum ama ubuntuya ısınamadım ben
<Mehmet_> kurtLar saati :)
<sebo28> pc saati
<ekolojik> son sürümüne ben de ısınamadım
<Mehmet_> :D
<Mehmet_> sebo28:  sen ne ısLe ugrasıyorsun ?
<sebo28> inşaat ustasıyım
<Mehmet_> guzeL para war da kıs sezonunda durgun yaw
<Mehmet_> o işte
<sebo28> http://sebo28.net.ms/  sitenin logosundan belliolmuyormu
<Mehmet_> ewt oLuyor adımLıyoruk temeLDen :)
<sebo28> Mehmet_:  para nerde bir haftadır yatıyom
<Mehmet_> sezon kıss ondan olabılırmı sebo28
<sebo28> yok burda pek etkilemiyo  don olmayınca
<Mehmet_> memLeket nere dai
<sebo28> gresun
<Mehmet_> :)
<Mehmet_> bende aslen mardınlıyım ama buyume bolu
<sebo28> orda degilim yanlız:P
<Mehmet_> nerdesın yALnız :D
<Mehmet_> ıst :? ızmır
<Mehmet_> ankara
<sebo28> yaklaştın
<Mehmet_> aydın
<Mehmet_> :D
<sebo28> ilki
<Mehmet_> ıst
<sebo28> yaklaştı
<Mehmet_> ?
<Mehmet_> ızmır
<Mehmet_> izmit
<Mehmet_> :D
<Mehmet_> ?
<sebo28> 45dakika
<Mehmet_> gebze
<Mehmet_> :D
<Mehmet_> edırne
<sebo28> izmire
<Mehmet_> mugla
<Mehmet_> 4 saat
<Mehmet_> sanırsam
<sebo28> 45dk
<Mehmet_> dai soyLe ıste yaw :)
<sebo28> şehzadeler şehri desem
<Mehmet_> manisa
<Mehmet_> :d
<Mehmet_> ?
<sebo28> yes
<Mehmet_> :D google amca  :d
<Mehmet_> sagoLsun
<Mehmet_> :D
<sebo28> onudamı sordun
<Mehmet_> ewt :D
<sebo28> bide ögrenci olacan yahu:P
<Mehmet_> :))
<Mehmet_> ogrencılık hayatı kopya cekmek deıgLmıdır dai
<Mehmet_> :D
<Mehmet_> bızde googLe amcayı kullanıyoruk
<Mehmet_> :d
<ekolojik> sebo28: amma işkence yaptın uahu
<sebo28> :D
<Mehmet_> :D
<ekolojik> sebo28:  slackware denemişmiydin
<Simurg> Slm.
<sebo28> ekolojik:  denemedim
<sebo28>  bulaşma derim onlara
<sebo28> as
<sebo28> bide minti dene istersen
<ekolojik> minti denedim ve deniyorum o da yaramaz ubuntu gibi
<sebo28> ne diyem ozaman ankayı bekle :P
<ElixirVitae> ekolojik, Türkçe olmak zorunda değilse
<ElixirVitae> Crunchbang dene derim.
<ElixirVitae> Debian+openbox
<ElixirVitae> Forumları da çok insancıl~
<ekolojik> deneyecek çok dağıtım var da keşke vakit de olsa
<sebo28> türkçe desteyi yoksa ne yapacak onu
<ElixirVitae> >Türkçe olmak zorunda değilse
<sebo28> camtasya sudutyo ayarı bir video düzenleme paketi lazım  bi türlü bulamadım
<ekolojik> ingilizce önemli bi eksiklik zaten
<ElixirVitae> Bu arada, hangi distrolarda iyi türkçe desteği var?
<ElixirVitae> Pardus, *buntu ve mint dışında?
<ekolojik> ubuntuda türkçe tam diyebilirim ama o da kasıyor işte
<sebo28> arch
<ekolojik> hmm
<ekolojik> bi de slack vardı galiba
<ekolojik> slax
<ekolojik> bi de suse ile fedora denemek  görmek lazım ama kim uraşacak
<sebo28> ekolojik:  ONLAR HİÇ HOŞUNA GİTMEZ
<ElixirVitae> ekolojik, xubuntu kurabilirsin.
<ekolojik> neden yahu denedin mi ki
<ElixirVitae> unity yerine xfce kullanıyor.
<ekolojik> evet kde"li ubuntu bile unityden iyidir herhalde
<sebo28> ekolojik:  ikisini de denedim ama yeni sürüm cıkmış olabilir orasını bilmiyorum
<ekolojik> neyini beğenmedin ki
<sebo28> fedora kasıyor
<sebo28>  suseyi kurdum hiç açamadım
<ekolojik> senin pc de eski heralde benim ki gibi
<ekolojik> Sysinfo for 'niyazi-System-Product-Name': Linux 3.2.0-35-generic running , CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU2.40GHz at 2399 MHz (4798 bogomips), HD: 5/35GB, RAM: 889/1001MB, 158 proc's, 2.3h up
<command> s.a.
<ekolojik> a.s
<sebo28> Sysinfo for 'bose': Linux 3.6.11-1-ARCH running KDE Development Platform 4.9.5, CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU            2140  @ 1.60GHz at 1200 MHz (3227 bogomips), HD: 9/26GB, RAM: 2865/3033MB, 115 proc's, 2.5h up
<sebo28> hint fakiri ne haber
<ElixirVitae>  HexChat: 2.9.4 ** OS: Linux 3.2.0-35-generic-pae i686 ** Distro: Ubuntu "precise" 12.04 ** CPU: 2 x Inte(R) Core(TMM)2 Duo CPU     T8100  @ 2.10GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 2,0GB, 34,7% free ** Disk: Total: 1,5TB, 4,0% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8
<ElixirVitae> 101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 1w 2d 15h 30m 35s **
<ekolojik> ezildim şimdi 1 gb ram ile
<command> 1gb ram olmaz
<command> az vodka olur
<ekolojik> command:  kopardın bizi
<command> ubuntu cansızdır
<command> ayrıca zaa zd
<genc> slm
<ElixirVitae> o/ genc
<sebo28> as genc
<ertan> sebo28:
<sebo28> burayıda mı buldun
<ekolojik> sebo28: ölüyorum gülmekten
<sebo28> ekolojik:  neden
<ekolojik> 2 kelime ile şutladın elemanı yahu
<sebo28> konuşmadan nasıl gitti anlayamadım
<sebo28> dayanamazdı ama
<ekolojik> hoşgeldin demedin adama
<ekolojik> ondan gitmiştir
<sebo28> biraz cenesi düşüktür
<sebo28> tanımıyonmu ertanı
<ekolojik> zamanında az çektirmedi kanala
<ekolojik> o değil de
<sebo28> o
<ekolojik> kubuntu varken arch"a neden merak saldın onu anlamadım ben
<sebo28> pardus kanalını karıştırıyordu
<sebo28> daha güncel paketler var
<ekolojik> başka bi konuya girecektim ben
<ekolojik> hmm
<sebo28> güncelemeler çok çabuk geliyor
<sebo28> yeni paket cıkıyor bir ikigün içinde  arch depolarına giriyor
<ekolojik> iyimiş
<ekolojik> stabil mi peki
<sebo28> ben bi sorunla karşılaşmadım bayadır kulanıyorum
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-11
<Kartagis> ooo ogny selam
<Kartagis> yarın gelecek misin hs'ye?
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala> genişbant baglantı sorunlu nasıl duzelte bılırım acaba
<ozcanesen> mesela tam ekran youtube videosu eklerken N dakika sonra (güç seçeneklerinden ayarladığım şekilde) bilgisayar beklemeye geçiyor, ama vlc, mplayer vs. bunu engelliyor? bunun için bir çözüm önerisi olan var mı?
<ozcanesen> eklerken -> izlerken**
<xnix> s.a
<ozcanesen> a.s.
<ogny> mrb xnix ozcanesen
<ogny> geri kalan demirbas zaten d:
<ogny> selam vermiycem
<ogny> ozcanesen: amacini anlayamadim
<ogny> youtube'da da mi devreye girmesin
<ogny> vlc-mplayer'da da mi devreye girsin istiyorsun?
<ozcanesen> youtube da devreye girmesin
<ozcanesen> ya da herhangi bir flash playerda
<ozcanesen> mesela dizi izliyorum
<ogny> totally disable it
<ozcanesen> hoop ekran kararıyor
<ogny> ozcanesen: gnome-screensaver
<ogny> diye bir sey var onu kurcala
<ogny> bilsem yazarim da
<ogny> kullandigim bir sey degil malesef
<ElixirVitae> Slm.
<etsw> a.s
<etsw> bu guvenlik acigi var diyorlar duydunuz mu
<ElixirVitae> Hmm, hayır.
<ElixirVitae> Linky?
<xnix> a.s
<etsw> vereyim 1 sn
<etsw> http://proleter.net/ubuntuda-casus-yazilim-linuxta-soru-isareti/
<ElixirVitae> Oh-hoh-ho
<ElixirVitae> O mu?
<ElixirVitae> Canonical Amazondan arama lensi koymuş.
<ElixirVitae> Aramalar anonymous olarak canonical serverlarından Amazon a sorgu gönderiyor.
<ElixirVitae> Ä°stemiyorsan bir apt-get purge kadar kolay.
<ElixirVitae> Xubuntu, Kubuntu da yok zaten.
<etsw> anladim zaten okuyunca
<etsw> haber sadece yani bilmek icin var haber
<etsw> bilin diye verdim :P
<ElixirVitae> Çeviri haber bu kadar işte~
<xnix> forumda kavgası var yahu
<xnix> bilmeyen kalmadı sanırım
<xnix> hemen her forumda bir şekilde tartışıldı, gazetelerde çıktı
<ElixirVitae> Ubuntu kullanmayı becerebilen bi istemiyorsa purge de yapabilir muhtemelen.
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<xnix> Bir gsm mesajı çekilmediği kaldı :)
<etsw> gvnlk acgi vrms cnms
<ogny> ben de gordum ama okumadim haberi
<ogny> etsw: saygilar ustad
<ogny> nerelerddesin yahu
<etsw> sinavlar, projeler sen nasilsin :)
<ogny> iyi sagol hoca, ugrasmaca iste
<ogny> saat 9:20 lan
<ogny> cikayim ben de, ofisteyim hala
<etsw> oha ben gece saniyorum resmen bugun final sinavi yok ondan cumartesiymis gibi geliyor
<ogny> :D
<etsw> cik cik , yavas yavas git eve de biraz disarda dolan
<ogny> :D
<ogny> biseyler yeriq
<etsw> ben demin internet bankaciligindan yapabilecegim bir seyi gittim atm den yaptim
<etsw> sirf karda yüriyim diye
<ogny> d:
<ogny> nerdeydin sen yahu
<ogny> kar mi kaldi
<etsw> kayseri
<etsw> var hala burda
<ogny> ha
<ogny> etsw: sen cmdexe misin la
<ogny> yoksaaaa....
<ogny> o yozgat'taydi galiba
<ogny> sen hep etsw'ydin
<ogny> di mi
<etsw> hep etsw
<etsw> cmdexe baska o da süper insan
<ogny> fdsafdsfsf
<ElixirVitae> Hmm, daha yenicek yazmışlar be o çeviri makaleyi.
<ElixirVitae> Abbascığım da hemen yerinde yorum yapmış, aferin.
<Mehmet> s.a
<xnix> a.s
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-12
<Kartagis> &seen ogny
<f0und> Kartagis: ogny was last seen in #ubuntu-tr 14 hours, 36 minutes, and 39 seconds ago: <ogny> fdsafdsfsf
<ElixirVitae> http://tech.mit.edu/V132/N61/swartz.html
<ElixirVitae> >Aaron Swartz commits suicide
<fnoyanisi> selam
<oguzhaan> İyi geceler arkadaşlar
<ogny> oguzhaan: sagol sana da
#ubuntu-tr 2013-01-13
<ogny> Aranel: selam
<ElixirVitae> Slm.
<ogny> selam ElixirVitae
<BrainFree> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-06
<genc> 13.10 evolution Türkçe nasıl yaparız
<Kartagis> ubuntu'tu Türkçe yaparak
<genc> ubuntu türkce
<genc> evolution da sanırım thunderbird gibi paketi var
<ElixirVitae> 14.04 when?
<Kartagis> in April
<ElixirVitae> Tenks Kartagis.
<Kartagis> :)
<ElixirVitae> Am I not welcome?
<ElixirVitae> Am I?
<ElixirVitae> Answer me!
<ElixirVitae> （　≖‿≖）
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-07
<Kartagis> ElixirVitae: sen hoşgeldin (you are welcome)
<Kartagis> :D
<Kartagis> time du -h .config/KVIrc/log/
<Kartagis> 705M    .config/KVIrc/log/
<Kartagis> heh
<ademoglu> Takas alani olusturmasam.ne kaybederim?
<ademoglu> Yada ne degisir?
<diqit4ll> ram'in yeterli ise sorun yaşamıyorsun.şahsen 2 yıldır takas alanı olmadan çalışan bilgisayara sahibim
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-08
<waroi> selam millet :)
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-10
<doganaydin> selam
<doganaydin> gezegende bi sorun mu var yazılar mı yavaşladı acaba?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-11
<mhb> bilmiyorum, kunduz efendim
#ubuntu-tr 2014-01-12
<ogny> iyi pazarlar
<ElixirVitae> o/ ogny
<ogny> nasilsin dostum ElixirVitae
<ogny> nasil gidiyor
<ElixirVitae> İşler tıkırında ogny.
<ElixirVitae> Seni sormalı.
<ogny> supermis
<ogny> benim de iyi ya
<ogny> 9 aydir bir yerde calisiyorum
<ogny> sysadm
<ogny> iyi oldu bayagi ilerleme katettim ;)
<ogny> debian'a gectim
<ogny> kisisel kullanimlarda sid'i kuruyorum, diger yerlerde wheezy 7.
<ElixirVitae> Memnunsun?
<ElixirVitae> Kamu mu özel mi?
<ogny> ozel, memnunum evet
<ogny> yardiriyoruz abi
<ogny> ekibimiz duzeldikce
<ogny> derinlesme bilgi paylasimi da artiyor, bu da memnun ediyor tabi
<ogny> gecici olarak bir arkadas katildi, bir proje icin, marmara uni bilgi islem'den, bayagi  sey katti bize
<ElixirVitae> Çok güzel.
<ElixirVitae> Türkiyede open source algısının zayıflığından yakınanlara seni örnek göstereceğim~
<ogny> yeah!!
<ogny> buradayim her daim, adres goster ;)
<ogny> zsh prompt'umu degistireyim ya hazir vakit var ;)
<waroi> Selam millet , kandiliniz mübarek olsun... :)
<ElixirVitae> Senin de kandilin mübarek olsun waroi.
#ubuntu-tr 2015-01-05
<command> mımcıq
#ubuntu-tr 2015-01-06
<digitaloktay> s.a
<digitaloktay> vay bu kanalda aktivite olurmuydu
<utdemir> aktivite mi varmış?
<turgay> pazar günü gökyüzüne  balon salma aktivitemiz vardı siz katılmadınız mı ?
<digitaloktay> niye katilmadiniz
<digitaloktay> cok ayip
#ubuntu-tr 2015-01-07
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar farklı GNU/Linux forumlarına üye olmak ve ilgi alanımı genişletmek istiyorum.Sizin dahil olduğunuz Ubuntu , Linux Mint ve Debian forumları dışında bir forum var mıdır ?
<Kartagis> hwpplayer1: http://unix.stackexchange.com
<hwpplayer1> ayrıca yurtdışından Linux Mint ve CentOS forumlarında varım
<hwpplayer1> adrese bakacağım sağolun.Değişik tabanlı forumlara girmem lazım ama burası sanıyorum ki çok temel bir site
<hwpplayer1> güzel site teşekkürler
<Kartagis> hwpplayer1: dağıtıma göre süzebilirsin
<hwpplayer1> evet diğer dağıtımı netleştirip diyelim ki Arch o zaman Türkçe ve yabancı Arch forumuna girerim
<hwpplayer1> şimdilik Debian ve Redhat üzerinde çalışıyorum ve öğreniyorum ama takip için bir foruma daha gireceğim
<Kartagis> dizüstü bilgisayarıma centos kurabilirim belki
<hwpplayer1> CentOS 7 var bende , yum yöneticisi çok zorlamadı ilk başlangıçta sadece Bumblebee konusunu anlamadım ama çözerim
<Kartagis> &g bumblebee centos
<hwpplayer1> makalesini okudum ama çözemedim :)
<hwpplayer1> soru sorup yardım alırım en kötü forum içerisinde
<hwpplayer1> en kötü ihtimalle
<Kartagis> hwpplayer1: ben ilk linux kullandığımda rpm ile bir şey kurmak ölümdü, bir kamyon bağımlılığı önceden yüklemen gerekiyordu
<hwpplayer1> evet sanıyorum 95li yıllardan bahsediyorsunuz
<Kartagis> hayır, ben 2001'de kullanmaya başladım
<Kartagis> redhat 7.2
<hwpplayer1> şimdi ben sanaldaki CentOS'a epel deposunu ekledim , KDE masaüstünde yakuake falan kurdum
<Kartagis> &g bumblebee centos
<f0und> Kartagis: ELRepo : bumblebee: <http://elrepo.org/tiki/bumblebee>; CentOS • View topic - [SOLVED] NVIDIA Optimus + The Bumblebee Project: <https://www.centos.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=7303>; Noulakaz — Enabling Nvidia Optimus on CentOS Linux 6: <http://www.noulakaz.net/weblog/2012/07/29/enabling-nvidia-optimus-on-centos-linux-6/>; bumblebee in fedora - Main Page - NCSUTechstaffDocs: (2 more messages)
<Kartagis> &g yakuake
<f0und> Kartagis: Yakuake: <https://yakuake.kde.org/>; The KDE Extragear - Yakuake: <https://extragear.kde.org/apps/yakuake/>; Yakuake - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakuake>; Yakuake - ArchWiki: <https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Yakuake>; Pimp up your Terminal with Guake and Yakuake - Dedoimedo: <http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/guake-yakuake.html>; Yakuake Skin (1 more message)
<Kartagis> hwpplayer1: terminator dene
<hwpplayer1> tamam not alıyorum
<hwpplayer1> müşteriyle görüştüğüm için yazamadım
<hwpplayer1> yakuake kullanarak başladığım için bir alışkanlık oldu :) verdiğin bağlantıları bir inceleyeyim teşekkürler
<hwpplayer1> http://www.tecmint.com/linux-terminal-emulators/ Terminator ilk sırada deneyeceğim bu akşam
<hwpplayer1> GNU Emacs kullanıyorum siz ne kullanıyorsunuz ?
<Kartagis> vim
<hwpplayer1> bir ara ona da bakacağım detaylı olarak o da çok temel bir program
<hwpplayer1> Sadece alan adı satın alsam tr godaddy mi olmalı yoksa farklı bir site yeterli gelir mi sadecehosting gibi mesela
<hwpplayer1> gerçi hangi hosting firması ile çalışılacaksa ondan alan adı almak daha iyi ve tr godaddy önermişti bana astiages cevabı içinde bir soru sordum
<Kartagis> ben ihs'den alıyorum
<Kartagis> bir tane godaddy ve bir tane de nic.im var
<hwpplayer1> ihs'de arkadaş çalışıyor ordan alabilirim o zaman CentOS sunucularında da barındırırım falan
<pilock> Merhaba
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba pilock
<pilock> Kanalin aktif olup olmadigini ogrenmek istenistim kullanicilari göremiyorum da
#ubuntu-tr 2015-01-08
<command> selamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2015-01-11
<thiras> Kartagis, orada misin?
<Kartagis> &later tell thiras yettim
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-11
<salih666> slm
<damascene> s.
<damascene> slm
<salih666> türkçe çet kanalı arıyordum burası rastgeldi
<salih666> nasılsın ?
<salih666> damascene:
<salih666> hi zippo^
<zippo^> hello salih666
<salih666> how are you ?
<salih666> zippo^:
<zippo^> I'm fine. Do you use a Ubuntu MATE now, salih666 ? :-D
<salih666> not much but it is great os
<salih666> zippo^: did you remember me ?
<zippo^> uh, which environment do you use?
<zippo^> yeah
<salih666> =)
<salih666> you mean os ?
<zippo^> why have you changed to another nickname?
<salih666> better maybe it is my own name
<zippo^> yes something. Environment is example KDE, GNOME, MATE, XFCE, etc.
<zippo^> ok
<zippo^> I was learned the English lesson on Duolingo
<zippo^> To high niveau is so difficult from me. :-O
<damascene> burda Ubuntu Türkiye Resmi IRC Kanalı
<damascene> biz iyiyiz, sen nasılsın?
<salih666> i using redshift
<zippo^> I often forget an English words
<zippo^> Redshift?
<salih666> damascene: normal teşekkür ederim
<zippo^> Hm, I remember that you have told me
<salih666> yes sure redshift
<salih666> not much light
<zippo^> Yes I understand it.
<salih666> it could be friendly to your eyes
<salih666> =)
<zippo^> I use xcalib
<zippo^> "inverts color"
<zippo^> do you know "xcalib"?
<salih666> no
<salih666> xcalib
<salih666> x11/xcalib                Program for display calibration of X11-Servers with ICC profiles
<salih666> redshift is not bad
<zippo^> this is a file: inverts color
<zippo^> Which OS do you use?
<salih666> freebsd
<salih666> installed now
<zippo^> http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portoverview.py?category=x11&portname=xcalib
<f0und> Title: FreeBSD port overview (at portsmon.freebsd.org)
<zippo^> ok
<zippo^> I have added a shortcut of xcalib: xcalib -i -a and commando "CTRL+ALT+i"
<salih666> yeah
<salih666> yeah working
<salih666> it is bit different for me
<salih666> =)
<salih666> zippo^: is it good for eyes ?
<zippo^> http://xcalib.sourceforge.net/README.html
<zippo^> yeah
<salih666> working now
<salih666> my firefox become black
<zippo^> you can change an another color, but I don't know how works it
<zippo^> ow?
<zippo^> really?
<salih666> yeah
<zippo^> :-/
<salih666> maybe i need pkill xcalib
<salih666> zippo^: i using windowmaker
<zippo^> what is this?
<salih666> it is small
<salih666> http://windowmaker.org/
<f0und> Title: Window Maker: Home (at windowmaker.org)
<salih666> that website
<zippo^> ok, why don't you use MATE?
<zippo^> www.mate-project.org
<salih666> i am ok with it
<zippo^> sorry
<zippo^> http://mate-desktop.com/
<f0und> Title: MATE Desktop Environment | MATE (at mate-desktop.com)
<salih666> gnome is good
<zippo^> MATE is GNOME 2.x
<salih666> windowmaker is good too
<salih666> zippo^: r u interesting programming ?
<zippo^> no, applications only
<zippo^> Because the programmering is difficult for me
<zippo^> It cost me more energy that I learn
<salih666> python is not bad
<zippo^> nope
<salih666> or ruby
<zippo^> that I don't say too he
<salih666> perl etc..
<salih666> zippo^: how is amy ?
<salih666> is he marrieged now ?
<salih666> is she marriged now ?
<zippo^> haha
<salih666> damascene: ubuntu operatorumusunuz ?
<damascene> evet
<damascene> hayir
<damascene> ask me in English, I understand better
<salih666> paketleme ?
<salih666> where are you from sir ?
<damascene> I'm using Ubuntu I'm not from Ubuntu project
<salih666> ahh
<damascene> I know little Turkish
<salih666> i did try debian before
<salih666> i think your turkish could be better than my english
<salih666> are you living inside of turkey ?
<salih666> damascene:
<damascene> Yes in Istanbul
<salih666> you are working about computers ?
<salih666> or travel ?
<damascene> No I'm sure your English is better than my Turkish 🙂
<salih666> hahahaha
<damascene> I'm from Damascus
<damascene> as my name says
<damascene> my nick
<salih666> ahh from syria
<damascene> Yeah, It was called Syria after it was divided
<salih666> zippo^: what are you doing ?
<salih666> damascene: yes
<salih666> war is not good
<damascene> sure
<zippo^> I am searching to multiple dropbox for Ubuntu, aunt salih666 :-P
<damascene> salih666, but on the positive side many found more brotherhood in Turkey than in many Arab countries
<salih666> ahh what will you do with dropbox ?
<zippo^> I add docs for my business
<salih666> damascene: possibile
<salih666> damascene: turkey could be good place if you are muslim you can live wiithout problem
<salih666> sunni islam mostly people
<salih666> turkey is mixed too
<zippo^> what is sunni?
<salih666> turkey has different nations too from bulgarian kurd etc...
<salih666> mixed
<damascene> salih666, that is why I did not think of going to Europe like others do. Despite some difficulties. I like that I live where there is people who understand you and have similar culture
<salih666> zippo^: hmm it is about islam
<salih666> damascene: yeah
<zippo^> I saw that Dropbox has added a new application: Paper
<salih666> maybe you can become turkish citizenships in future who know
<salih666> zippo^: i prefer usb memory
<damascene> salih666, I hope the feature brings the best. That would be an honor to me 🙂
<zippo^> I don't know what is a Paper
<zippo^> I will look this
<salih666> damascene: turkey is better than eu this time
<salih666> for syrians
<salih666> turkey has islamic populations for that
<salih666> zippo^: do you still use thunderbird ?
<damascene> salih666, you are right, but their are some difficulties and uncertainty. I hope Allah chose what is the best for all of us.
<zippo^> yes of course
<zippo^> and you?
<salih666> damascene: i dont believe islam but it is ok
<damascene> salih666, 🙂
<damascene> I wish you the best what ever is your believe
<salih666> zippo^: i was using mutt alpine etc..
<zippo^> what is thsi?
<salih666> zippo^: text base mail client
<zippo^> ok
<salih666> damascene: assad and his father was hero of syria
<salih666> his father was from air force
<salih666> strong powerfull person from syria
<salih666> he has iran and russian support
<salih666> i am not sure if you can back to your country easy
<damascene> salih666, It's so easy. we just have to watch out for Russian, American, Assad, ISIS , NF, bombs and we will be deadly ok :)
<damascene> I've to go now, it's to late here
<salih666> ok
<salih666> see u later
<salih666> maybe i could add this channel in my auto list
<salih666> damascene: russia entering s400 weapons against everywhere
<salih666> airplace etc..
<salih666> no fly zone
<salih666> iran has s300 too
<salih666> russia hitting isis and sunni town etc..
<salih666> zippo^: what are you doing ?
<zippo^> Google, Apple, Microsoft have stolen ideas of Dropbox example cloud, mailbox, etc. salih666
<zippo^> Mailbox.app is no popular now
<salih666> hmm mail is best
<salih666> zippo^: why ?
<salih666> zippo^: mail has laws but others not much
<zippo^> I cannot explain
<zippo^> I go relaxe now, laters salih666
<salih666> huh
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-12
<salih666> hi zippo^
<salih666> merhaba
<ebuzer_> sa
<ebuzer_> arkadaşlar bir şey soracağım
<ebuzer_> linuxta internet olmadan proğran yuklemek mümkün mü
<salih666> ebuzer_: programına göre değişir
<ebuzer_> mesela poroğramı başka bilgisayarda indirdikten sonra flasdh bellekke yuklenilir mi
<salih666> iyi bilgisayar kullanıp kullanmamanla doğru orantılı
<salih666> ebuzer_: iyi kullanıyorsan yaparsın
<ebuzer_> peki  windowsta internete bağlanarak depolardan proğram aramak mümkün değil mi?
<salih666> ebuzer_: iyi bilgisayar kullanıyorsan mümkün olması ile doğru orantılı iyi bilgisayar kullanmıyorsan ters orantılı başarı şansın
<salih666> ebuzer_: bir üst akıldan akil adamdan yardım al #windows kanalı gibi
<ebuzer_> tşekkürler
<salih666> rica ederim
<salih666> hg ubunturk
<ubunturk> selam hb
<salih666> bunaldım ewde muhabbetine girdim
<salih666> güzel kanalmış ubuntu
<salih666> hi ka1nsha
<zippo^> do you have experience with the drawing application "Inkscape", salih666 ?
<zippo^> Good afternoon Ubuntu'users too
<salih666> i am not sure if it is hard
<zippo^> Do you know a Duolingo?
<salih666> no but i did check their website just now
<ubunturk> zippo^ where are u from ?
<zippo^> I am staying by my family in Antalya now. I am from the Netherlands. And you, ubunturk ?
<salih666> bbl
<zippo^> You can learn the difference language, salih666
<salih666> yes maybe
<salih666> bbl
<zippo^> what is bbl?
<ubunturk> I'm living in Ankara , welcome to our country . I've no experience with Inkspace but maybe i can help you , what do you plan do ?
<ubunturk> bbl means 'be right back'
<zippo^> I make a logo for the Deaf-Blind club. I go study first how works it with Inkscape.
<salih666> great
<salih666> zippo^: do you want to write program ?
<zippo^> what about?
<salih666> ubunturk: ankara great place i was visit ankara for military service
<salih666> =)
<salih666> ahh i thougth be back later
<salih666> zippo^: are you on ubuntu ?
<salih666> now
<zippo^> yep Ubuntu MATE
<zippo^> www.ubuntu-mate.org
<salih666> nice
<salih666> laptop or desktop ?
<zippo^> laptop
<salih666> what is your laptop model ?
<salih666> is it friendly to linux ?
<zippo^> Toshiba
<zippo^> yes sure
<zippo^>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.2.0-23-generic i686 ** Distro: Ubuntuo "wily0uo" 15.10uo ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU        P6200  @ 2.13GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 933MHz ** RAM: Physical: 1,8GiB, 66,1% free ** Disk: Total: 227,3GiB, 59,1% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101/2/6E PCI
<zippo^> Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 5h 16m 22s **
<salih666> yeah not bad
<salih666> i950? chipset card ?
<zippo^> no idea?
<salih666> i using intel too
<zippo^> Here is i5
<zippo^> but RAM is 2GB
<zippo^> i don't know or is that enough
<damascene> zippo^, RAM upgrade will give you the most performance for the price
<zippo^> Yes, that is right, damascene
<zippo^> but I see that 2 GB is ok, no problem
<salih666> zippo^: swap info ?
<damascene> If you feel it's enough then there is no need to upgrade
<zippo^> swap? what is that, salih666 ?
<zippo^> indeed, damascene
<salih666> cat /proc/swaps
<salih666> or top
<salih666> look at swap info
<zippo^> /dev/sda5                               partition	1951740	126180	-1
<damascene> zippo^, swap is the memory on disk, when your memory is not enough or there are programs not used often. It's something your OS control
<salih666> 2g sswap
<zippo^> this is enough ?
<salih666> yeah
<damascene> salih666, what about free -m?
<zippo^> indeed, damascene
<salih666> i have 1g ram but 15g swap
<damascene> zippo^, try: free -m
<zippo^> ekremkoc@ekremkoc-Satellite-C660:~$ free -m
<zippo^>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<zippo^> Mem:          1873       1336        536         92         46        438
<zippo^> -/+ buffers/cache:        851       1021
<zippo^> Swap:         1905        122       1783
<damascene> so it's only using 122 mb of your swap. It looks ok to me
<damascene> I suggest you keep monitoring this value, especially when you open too many programs
<zippo^> LibreOffice, Inkscape, Scribus, Gimp, Firefox, Thunderbird are great, damascene
<zippo^> that are nice applications
<zippo^> I have heard that Mozilla wants stop with Thunderbird :-O
<salih666> zippo^: they are not bad for windows too
<zippo^> where is ubunturk ? :-/
<damascene> zippo^, yes indeed they are great but they need help and contributers
<zippo^> Indeed, damascene
<Zdr> Merhaba arkadaşlar amd apu ya sahip bir laptop almayı düşünüyorum da ekran kartı chipseti R7 M260 ; linux üzerindeki performansı ve uyumluluğu hakkında fikriniz nedir??
<nick|here> linux ustunde ekran karti ile ne yapmayi dusunuyorsun?
<salih666> slm
<zippo^> ekran = dispaly, sh?
<zippo^> *display
<zippo^> whatever
<zippo^> :-P
<nick|here> zippo^: idd
<zippo^> have you wordfeud, salih666 ?
<salih666> j
<salih666> hi zippo^
<zippo^> Do you have Wordfeud, salih666 ?
<zippo^> on iOS, Android, BB or Windows Phone?
<salih666> no idea
<salih666> i dont have wordfeud on my bb
<zippo^> can you search in app centre of bb?
<salih666> i dont have bis for now
<salih666> zippo^:
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-13
<salih666> hi
<salih666> slm
<salih666> hi zippo^
<zippo^> hi salih666
<zippo^> I am installing Windows 7 Professional in the Virtualbox. Do you think that is enough of 514 MB of the RAM?
<salih666> zippo^: hmm you can install it you have enougth swap space
<salih666> 2 + 2 = 4g
<salih666> zippo^: do you have lisance windows 7  prof. ?
<zippo^> Yep
<salih666> great
<zippo^> I have 2 GB RAM
<zippo^> but no 4 GB
<salih666> i have 1 gb
<salih666> zippo^: you got 2gb swap too
<zippo^> How works it?
<salih666> swap working as ram
<zippo^> Do you often use a virtualbox?
<salih666> when your ram is full they using swap space
<zippo^> *Do you use
<salih666> i dont need virtualbox for now
<salih666> try ctcp version to me =)
<zippo^> I need Illustrator, because I cannot work good with Inkscape :-/
<salih666> no idea
<salih666> adobe is strong company
<zippo^> I see only that you use ERC
<salih666> emacs erc
<zippo^> Yes, I have experience with Adobe Illustrator. I work this all 2 years
<zippo^> But I do not have experience with Inkscape
 * salih666 away
<zippo^> ok laters
<salih666> hi zippo^
<salih666> wb zippo^
<zippo^> I was away, sal
<zippo^> oh
<betseg> tekrar hoşgeldin :)
<salih666> hb
<salih666> türkçe kanal az burada
<salih666> betseg:
<betseg> efendim
<betseg> :)
<salih666> hoş bulduk
<salih666> dedim
<hwpplayer1> selam
<salih666> slm
<hwpplayer1> uzun aradan sonra yazıyorum
<hwpplayer1> aslında bilgisayarı pidgin ile başlatmam lazım
<betseg> gördüm gördüm, sadece cevap vermedim
<hwpplayer1> nasılsınız neler yapıyorsunuz
<betseg> hiç öyle
<salih666> pidgin güzel
<hwpplayer1> pidgin eski dost
<betseg> weechat kullanıyorum ben de :)
<hwpplayer1> Windows üzerinde de kullanmıştım
<hwpplayer1> işini görüyorsa sorun yok
<salih666> gaim
<hwpplayer1> gaim ne
<salih666> eski adı
<hwpplayer1> weechat'in mi eski adı gaim
<salih666> pidgin nin
<hwpplayer1> anladım
<hwpplayer1> ne çalışıyorsunuz
<salih666> iyidir pidgin
<hwpplayer1> ben C ve Assembly çalışmaktayım
<betseg> shell script :)
<hwpplayer1> bash mi genel mi
<betseg> genel
<salih666> hwpplayer1: gömülü sistem mi ?
<hwpplayer1> hem gömülü , hem sistem , hem kernel
<hwpplayer1> daha öğrenme aşamasındayım
<hwpplayer1> kernel yazarız itinayla
<salih666> hangi çipset ?
<hwpplayer1> daha birşey yok
<betseg> mesela yazdığım bi script https://github.com/betseg/sbc
<hwpplayer1> sıfırdan başlıyorum
<f0und> Title: betseg/sbc · GitHub (at github.com)
<betseg> uefi config düzenlemeye yarıyor
<salih666> hmm pach gibi mi ? betseg
<salih666> patch ?
<hwpplayer1> arkadaşlara aktardım
<betseg> yok ya, sed ile düzenliyor
<hwpplayer1> teşekkürler
<salih666> hwpplayer1: nasm ?
<salih666> gas ?
<hwpplayer1> nasm ile derleniyor assembly
<hwpplayer1> projemizde de nasm kullanacağız sanırım
<nick|here> proje ne? asm kullanan
<hwpplayer1> bilmiyorum bilgim yok
<hwpplayer1> tahmin ediyorum sadece
<nick|here> lol. platform?
<salih666> hwpplayer1: windowos mu ?
<hwpplayer1> yok ben GNU üzerinde nasm kullandım deneme amaçlı
<nick|here> anladim asm ile alakan yok o zaman :)
<hwpplayer1> kastettiğim eğitim aldığım kurumun kullandığı teknoloji
<hwpplayer1> asm'nin açılımı nedir
<nick|here> asm bir bok a yaramaz
<nick|here> assembly
<salih666> nick|here: driver fln
<hwpplayer1> e zaten assembly kodu yazıp nasm ile derliyoruz
<hwpplayer1> ld vs
<salih666> hwpplayer1: tübitak mı ?
<nick|here> tubitak ise okunmus asm dir
<hwpplayer1> Allah söyletti
<hwpplayer1> Kavram kargaşası oldu
<betseg> be geri geldim
<betseg> ben*
<hwpplayer1> Assembly kısaltması asm nasm ile iş görüyoruz
<salih666> hwpplayer1: gcc de kullanıyorsun o zaman nasmla
<hwpplayer1> anlaşılmayan birşey mi var
<hwpplayer1> gcc kullanılıyor herhalde
<hwpplayer1> hello world'ü gcc olmadan çalıştırdım
<salih666> hexeditor ?
<hwpplayer1> emacs ile yazdım kodu
<salih666> vi de güzel
<hwpplayer1> bakarım ona da
<nick|here> hwpplayer1: hayir amac ne onu anlamadim
<salih666> şuan emacsla takılıyorum
<hwpplayer1> amaç assembly çalışmak
<hwpplayer1> assembly her şey için lazım
<hwpplayer1> gömülü sistem , kernel
<salih666> evet
<hwpplayer1> nasıl bir amaç olmalı başka
<salih666> driver yazanlar iyi para kazanıyor
<hwpplayer1> assembly & assembler ne derseniz
<nick|here> asm platform platform degisir. hangisinde ogreniyorsun? gomulu sistem tasarlayacaksan platformun ne mesela
<hwpplayer1> inan yeni öğrenmeye başladım
<salih666> harika
<nick|here> x86 asm ogrenip gomulu sistem tasarliyorum dersen gulerler bilgin olsun diye dedim
<salih666> nick|here: =)
<hwpplayer1> x86 asm kernel için gerekmez mi
<salih666> pc için o
<hwpplayer1> önce birini öğrenirim sonra diğerini
<salih666> arm fln kullanıyor gömülü çipsetelr
<hwpplayer1> tamam sorun değil bakarız işte
<hwpplayer1> teknik ayrıntı bunlar
<salih666> ceptelefonun gömülü sistem mesela
<hwpplayer1> önemli ama esas dert assembly'e başlamış olmak
<nick|here> hwpplayer1: intel x86 asm icin 3 koli kitap gondermisti zamaninda :)
<hwpplayer1> android de gömülü linux örneği
<hwpplayer1> bakarız nick|here :
<nick|here> hani yarin oburgun degistirirsen 3 koli de digeri gonderir
<hwpplayer1> yapacak birşey yok
<salih666> intel büyük firma
<salih666> normal
<hwpplayer1> Tübitak'ta mı çalışacağım ne
<hwpplayer1> almazlar beni oraya ama
<salih666> savunma sanaii vs..
<hwpplayer1> diplomam yok
<salih666> hmm
<nick|here> hwpplayer1: 3 kulvalla bir elham. alirlar
<salih666> boşşver o zaman porno izle benim gibi =)
<nick|here> adamlarin odul vermedigi kiz NASA'ya girdi amk
<hwpplayer1> ben hatim de indiririm duayla olacaksa
<hwpplayer1> duayı küçümsemiş gibi oldum yanlış anlaşılmasın
<hwpplayer1> yani o iş öyle olmayacak
<salih666> iki duble at bide öyle dene
<hwpplayer1> evet facebook'ta resmi dolaşıyor
<nick|here> hwpplayer1: birisi sana asm programlaman icin para odemiyorsa ogrenme, bir isine yaramaz o yuzden dert anlatmaya calisiyorum
<salih666> nick|here: yarayabilir
<hwpplayer1> birisi bana para ödesin diye öğreniyorum zaten
<hwpplayer1> kernelci bir şahıs olarak işime yaramazsa iyilik yap denize at
<hwpplayer1> ne diyim
<salih666> nick|here: virusleri bulur
<nick|here> c# filan ogren daha cok para odeyen bulursun.  asm ye ihtiyac 5 ise, c# a ihtiyac 100 tr de
<nick|here> ha ben kaliforniyadayim, yuz metre ilerim silikon vadisi diyorsan o baska
<hwpplayer1> iyiymiş
<hwpplayer1> java da aynı şekilde
<salih666> javada program yazana saygım var
<hwpplayer1> assembly öğrenmek iyidir
<salih666> =)
<hwpplayer1> öğrenciliğin dibine vurursun
<salih666> yazdıkları işe yarıyor
<hwpplayer1> kapağı red hat'e atmak gibi bir niyetim de olsun
<hwpplayer1> ha ama ne var ki diploma vs isterlerse gülerim
<hwpplayer1> sen kalk kernel yaz diploma sorsunlar sana
<hwpplayer1> elektronik mezunu musun , harbiyede tıp mı okudun
<hwpplayer1> sana ne kerneli okuyup yazabiliyorum işte
<hwpplayer1> :)
<salih666> kernelin yazılmışı var
<salih666> zaten
<nick|here> hwpplayer1: yazilmisi var yorma kendini diyecektim tam
<hwpplayer1> esprisini yapıyorum
<hwpplayer1> siz anladınız onu
<salih666> nick|here: belki kernel patch yapar
<hwpplayer1> neler yapılmaz ki
<hwpplayer1> openstack işine girerim belki
<hwpplayer1> belki KVM virt manager vs
<nick|here> kernelin %10 u bile asm degil onu mu patchleyecek :)
<hwpplayer1> asm lazım oluyor da neden asm'ye takıldınız anlamadım
<salih666> nick|here: c codunun içine __asm() ...
<salih666> nick|here: driverlarda ihtiyaç var çok az bölümünde
<nick|here> salih666: abstract layer olusturursun asm ile sonra C ile devam edersin
<salih666> o driver oluyor işşte
<hwpplayer1> öğreneceğim arkadaşlar , sakin
<hwpplayer1> yatıp uyuyayım
<hwpplayer1> iyi geceler
<salih666> iyi geceler kolay gelsin hwpplayer1
<hwpplayer1> sağol daha C çalışıyorum
<salih666> nick|here: programcımısın ?
<hwpplayer1> Assembly 25'inde başlayacak
<nick|here> salih666: asil isim degil. ama bolca kullandigim yerler oluyor
<salih666> hesaplama için ?
<salih666> c de yapılacak fazla birşey yok günümüzde
<nick|here> yoo is ile alakali bazi seyleri isime gelen hale getiriyorum. mesela su an bir cihazin network protocolunu cozmeye calisiyorum. onda bir datayi alip baska bir seye donusturecem
<nick|here> c de kucuk bir kisim var, cogunlugu c++ benim
<salih666> decode ?
<nick|here> c de ugrasilir mi yahu
<hwpplayer1> eheh
<salih666> c++ geniş libleri
<nick|here> Pioneer firmasinin kendi protokolu. acik degil
<hwpplayer1> size benden bir şarkı gelsin
<nick|here> cihaz var elimde. istedigim bilgiyi alabilmek icin packetleri inceliyorum.
<nick|here> udp gonderiyor cogunlukla.
<nick|here> basit olarka cikarttim protocolu
<nick|here> ama halen istedigim ana bilgiyi alamadim
<hwpplayer1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UM_5sP7VveI
<f0und> Title: tarkan - unutmamalı - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<hwpplayer1> reverse mi
<hwpplayer1> re mi yapıyorsun
<nick|here> evet
<hwpplayer1> hayırlısı o zaman kolay gelsin
<salih666> way
<salih666> kolay iş değil
<hwpplayer1> en dandik iş
<hwpplayer1> ara dur
<hwpplayer1> C ile düz kod yazmak sevimlidir
<hwpplayer1> bkz. nouveau sürücüsü
<salih666> nick|here: etik mi ?
<hwpplayer1> onların kodu kapaması ne kadar etikse
<hwpplayer1> senin merak edip öğrenmeye çalışman doğal
<nick|here> salih666: derme catma haliyle 3 kere kiraladim kodu. 1000 euro is basi. etikligini oyle konusalim :) calisir hale gelsin tam anlamiyla 2500 euro is basi
<nick|here> bir yilda 100 civari is veriyor bir firma :)
<hwpplayer1> kullanacağın ürünü kodu bilme hakkın var
<hwpplayer1> neyse
<salih666> hwpplayer1: onu ayrıca satıyorlar ama
<hwpplayer1> doğrudur ona birşey diyemem
<salih666> ben opensource kullanıyorum gnu vs..
<hwpplayer1> o zaman kaynak koduyla beraber satın alırsın
<hwpplayer1> re yapmaya da gerek kalmaz
<hwpplayer1> bunu belirtmediniz az önce
<salih666> arge ye çok para döküyor firma
<hwpplayer1> onun için assembly ehehe
<nick|here> benim belirttigim firma benim istedigim hizmeti varsa o ethernet protokoluyle o zaman etik olmaz. ama o protokolu baska isler icin kullaniyor ben yeni bir is yaratiyorum
<salih666> kaç kişi argeden ekmek yiyor
<hwpplayer1> ne zaman etik olmuyor anlamadım
<salih666> crackle kaç kişşinin ekmeğine mani ol
<hwpplayer1> çalmak gibi mi diyorsun
<salih666> ne ise işte
<hwpplayer1> valla kısır döngü
<hwpplayer1> ben bilgisayarımda çalışan kodu göremiyorsam bir anlamı yok
<hwpplayer1> para ver ama binary ile yetin
<hwpplayer1> can sıkıcı bir durum
<salih666> ms da kaç kişi ekmek yiyor oda var
<nick|here> acik kaynagi o mantikla degil de gelistirilebilirlik anlaminda destekliyorum.
<salih666> ms da çalışsan farklı düşünürdün
<hwpplayer1> ama kaynak kod ile beraber satıyorlarsa parasını verir alırız
<nick|here> benim isim programlama degil ama benim yapacagim programla da bir dunya adam ekmek yiyor
<nick|here> ve bulundugum sektoru ileriye goturen bir program
<salih666> işin orjineli etik değil o tarz şeyler
<salih666> onu yyaparak haksızz kazanç elde ediyorsun
<salih666> para verip o programı alanın suçu ne ?
<nick|here> salih666: benim yaptigimi kullanbilmek icin adamin zaten o programa sahip olmasi gerekiyor
<nick|here> ben ona ozellik ekliyorum
<nick|here> o programin bana vermedigi bir ozelligi eklemeye calisiyorum
<hwpplayer1> sorun yok o zaman kendi protokolünü yazarsın
<hwpplayer1> zaten ben de onu diyorum
<nick|here> adamin cihaziyla calismasi gerekiyor dolayisiyla kendi protokolum olmuyor
<hwpplayer1> o zaman sadece kullan ve tüket
<hwpplayer1> adil olanı buysa öyle yap
<salih666> seçenek var aa
<salih666> ama
<salih666> opensource gibi
<salih666> paralı parasız
<hwpplayer1> bende onu dedim
<salih666> kendin yaz programı opensource dağıt karışan yok
<hwpplayer1> onu da dedim
<salih666> parayla satıyorsa günahı ne ?
<hwpplayer1> ben crackli windows kullanmıyorum
<hwpplayer1> bunun gibi işte
<salih666> bende lisanslı vista var kullanmadım
<nick|here> windows zorunda kalmadikca kullanmiyorum artik
<nick|here> tasarim ozurlu windowscular cidden
<hwpplayer1> bu arada yeni özellik eklemek için bile olsa re istenmez
<hwpplayer1> madem yeni özellik ekleyeceksin o zaman o şirkette çalışırsın
<hwpplayer1> o ekibe girersin
<salih666> nick|here: windows çok gelişmiş ve iyi bir sistem en iyi programcılar çalışıyor
<nick|here> salih666: gozume hitap etmiyor benim. fontlarini dahi kaldiramiyorum artik
<salih666> nick|here: zevk meselesi onu değiştiren ticari programlar var
<hwpplayer1> Windows'ta iyi programcılar çalışıyordur tabi dünya çapında
<hwpplayer1> herhalde karşı komşunun çocuğu yazmıyor sistemi
<hwpplayer1> az önceki konuya örnek vereyim
<salih666> linuxuda yazanlar üniversite okumuş yazılım mühendisleri
<hwpplayer1> supertuxkart diye bir oyun var , bir de aynı kategoride başka bir oyun var
<hwpplayer1> birebir aynı oyun
<hwpplayer1> sizce supertuxkart'a hiç mi bakmadı diğer oyunu yazanlar
<hwpplayer1> bu adil mi peki
<nick|here> su an kullandigimiz butun bilgisayarlarin kokeni reverse engineering e dayaniyor daha neyi konusuyoruz :)
<hwpplayer1> Windows mağazada bakarsınız araba kart yarışı
<hwpplayer1> mac xerox'dan almış microsoft başlangıçta mac'ten almış
<hwpplayer1> bu böyle oluyor
<salih666> nick|here: en iyi yapan abd ve çin o işi
<salih666> reverse engineering
<hwpplayer1> benim fikrim kendim yazmak ve orjinal olmak
<hwpplayer1> başkasına muhtaç olmak iyi değil
<hwpplayer1> eğer uymuyorsa da düz kullan işte
<hwpplayer1> bilmeyen adam etrafına bakar
<hwpplayer1> neyse uzun bir konuşma oldu
<hwpplayer1> herkes bizim gibi iyi niyetli mi bilmiyorum
<hwpplayer1> hep namuslu olayım hep adil olayım falan
<salih666> linux opensource ücretsiz kamu lisanslı
<salih666> parası olmayan için seçenek
<hwpplayer1> parası olan da donanıma yatırım yapar
<hwpplayer1> gidersin xeon işlemci alırsın lisans parası vereceğine
<salih666> vista var o zamanlar yeni çıkmıştı format attım direk
<salih666> hwpplayer1: ne alaka ?
<nick|here> 2001 den beri OSX kullaniyorum, alternatif aramadim daha
<hwpplayer1> lisansa para vereceğine eğitime ve elemana para verirsin
<hwpplayer1> eğitim , eleman , donanım
<salih666> osx ev kullanıcısına hitap ediyor nick|here
<salih666> haklısın
<hwpplayer1> neyse bu konuları sürekli konuşmak insanı sıkıyor
<nick|here> salih666: igneleme mi yoksa ciddi mi?
<hwpplayer1> bir iş yapmak veya oyun oynamak falan işte
<salih666> nick|here: ciddiyim gui'si iyi osx'in
<nick|here> is icin de iyi ev icinde bence. isin ne oldugu onemli. windows bazli bir program kullanmiyorsan da her turlu is icin de iyi olur
<hwpplayer1> hangi os x
<hwpplayer1> yosemite mi el capitan mı
<nick|here> el capitan su an
<nick|here> 10.11.2
<hwpplayer1> ekranı ikiye bölebiliyor musun
<salih666> param olsa yeteri miktarda ps4 + plazma oyun için
<salih666> 2 laptop = bsd + windows
<nick|here> hwpplayer1: eet, ama LG screen split var 3 e veya 4 e de boluyor
<salih666> 1 tane masa üstü server =)
<hwpplayer1> parayı değil de bunları kullanabileceğin zamanı düşün bence
<salih666> neden ?
<hwpplayer1> bu kadar cihazı ne ara yöneteceksin
<hwpplayer1> güncelleme alacak vs
<salih666> güncellemiyorum ben
<nick|here> 2 laptop 1 mac pro var bende. laptoplardan biri is icin. en son ne zaman arabadan eve getirdim bilmiyorum
<hwpplayer1> bende 1 laptop var gnu yüklü
<hwpplayer1> sanalda Windows deneme sürümü var
<hwpplayer1> Microsoft'tan indirdim
<hwpplayer1> bana müsade
<hwpplayer1> görüşmem var
<salih666> nick|here: ne iş yapıyorsun tam olarak ?
<salih666> 7/24 mü ?
<nick|here> salih666: ses muhendisiyim
<salih666> kötü iş ses montajı
<salih666> vs..
<nick|here> salih666: 7/24 sayilir. 1 hafta yattigim da oluyor, 15 gun eve gelmedigim de
<nick|here> montaj degil benim. canli muzik
<salih666> soundforce ?
<salih666> sony nin progrmaı iyi baya
<salih666> sound forge ?
<nick|here> salih666: yerine gore iyidir de benim is farkli
<salih666> o tarz işler kolay değil
<hwpplayer1> sanatçısınız yani nick|here
<hwpplayer1> sanatta da re var mesela
<salih666> mesai bitimi işler daha iyi
<hwpplayer1> gitar çalarken kulaktan şarkı çalmak diye birşey biliyordum
<salih666> eve gidince oyun oynarsın
<nick|here> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/11329861_10152995033603042_8307566101358417191_n.jpg?oh=33974208cacd1f53d554a27d866e8475&oe=573875A6
<hwpplayer1> nota yok sen kulaktan çıkarmaya çalışıyorsun
<nick|here> olagan bir ofis benim icin
<hwpplayer1> neyi nasıl tanımladığınla ilgili bir durum
<hwpplayer1> yoksa hep bach nota üzerinden tekrar
<hwpplayer1> blues öyle değil ama kulak istiyor
<salih666> hwpplayer1: bach kilise müzigi genelde
<salih666> jesus sevgi vs.. almanca parçaları genelde
<hwpplayer1> öyle ama en uyarlanabilir eserler onda var
<hwpplayer1> her enstrümana uyuyor
<hwpplayer1> matematiksel deha
<hwpplayer1> malmsteen dinleyin biraz bunun için
<salih666> matematiksel olarak incelemedim
<hwpplayer1> yngwie johann malmsteen
<hwpplayer1> ben de incelemedim ama klasik müziğin temel mantığını hoca anlatmıştı
<hwpplayer1> 1352 gibi nota dizilimleri yapıyorsun işte
<salih666> hmm
<hwpplayer1> neyse uyku vakti geldi
<hwpplayer1> iyi geceler kolay gelsin
<salih666> çok fazla eser çıkar
<hwpplayer1> evet
<salih666> bir notayı birden fazla kullandığını varsayarsan
<hwpplayer1> çıkıyor da zaten
<hwpplayer1> hadi iyi geceler
<salih666> nick|here: sen bu işleri daha iyi bilirsin ses müh. olarak
<nick|here> salih666: muzikte kaliplar vardir. kalip disindakileri kimileri reddeder, kimileri kaliplari reddeder. tek kural var, o da muzikte kural olmadigi.
<salih666> nick|here: tekrar prensibine dayanıyor müzik
<salih666> ince tekrar kalın tekrar vs..
<salih666> nick|here: en fazla kuralsız olan sanırım klasik müzik
<salih666> nick|here: pop müzikte fazla ayrıntı yok kilasik müzik kadar
<nick|here> en kuralli olani klasik muzik
<nick|here> eraya gore degisir ama modern klasik haric super kati kurallari vardir
<salih666> nick|here: ritim çoğu
<salih666> pop vs..
<nick|here> turkiye popu diyorsan su an amerikanin 70lerde yasadigini yasiyor turk popu
<salih666> 6-7 sesle müzik
<salih666> hahahaaha gülerim buna
<nick|here> sabit orkestra, sabit muzisyenler, 3-4 aranjor. cikan butun eserler birbirinin benzeri
<salih666> jimi hendrix var abi abd de
<nick|here> salih666: motown sound diye bir sey var. arastir onu
<nick|here> jimi hendrixten ibaret degil 70 ler
<nick|here> turk popu da su an duyduklarindan ibaret degil
<salih666> 70lerdeki müzik kadar kalitelisi yok abd de
<nick|here> kalite degil sendrom olarak ayni
<salih666> vietnam savaşı sonrası hippieler
<salih666> vs..
<nick|here> kalite baska bir konu
<nick|here> soyle dusun
<nick|here> amerika'da iki tane studyo kuruluyor o yillarda
<nick|here> birisi motown
<salih666> eskiden daha zormuş plak çıkartmak
<nick|here> digeri staxx
<nick|here> motown siyahlarin
<nick|here> staxx beyazlarin
<nick|here> jackson5 ssonrasinda michael jackson motown dan cikma mesela
<salih666> blues muhabbeti mi ?
<nick|here> bu studyolarin ozelligi su
<nick|here> motown studyosunun sabit bir ortkestrasi var
<nick|here> solist degisiyor, yeni album oluyor
<salih666> m
<nick|here> ama o donem cikan butun albumlerde ayni muzik yapisi var, cunku hep ayni adamlar caliyor
<nick|here> su an turkiyede de boyle. 30-35 tane studyo muzisyeni var adamakilli. ac bak cd kartonetlerine kim calmis kimin arkasinda.
<nick|here> 3-4 tane davulcu vardir. volkan oktem, ediz hafizoglu, onur akca gibi
<nick|here> tarkandan benguye, demet akalindan sertab a bunlar caliyorlar
<salih666> nick|here: 70-80lerin müziklerinin alt yapısı daha iyi türkiyedeki günümüzdeki müziklerden
<nick|here> salih666: muzik altyapisindan bahsetmiyorum farkindaysan
<nick|here> muzisyenler daha kalitelidir daha iyi muzik cikar
<nick|here> ama mantik ayni
<nick|here> fabrika gibi seri uretim
<salih666> hmm
<salih666> ajdanın alt yapısı daha kalite
<nick|here> ayni adamlar yapiyor
<nick|here> ajdanin orkestradakileri, teknik ekibini sahsen taniyorum. abladan artik ses cikmiyor
<nick|here> muzigi daha yuksek tutuyorlar mecbur
<salih666> eski sanatçıların parası olanları en iyilerle çalışıyordur herhalde
<salih666> tarkannın alt yapısıda fena değil
<nick|here> eskiden para album satarak kazaniliyordu simdi koltuk satarak
<nick|here> tarkanín altyapisi ii, muzisyenleri ortak coguyla ama aranjorleri iyi
<nick|here> murat matthew ve ozan colakoglu yapiyor onun muzigini
<nick|here> kalite farkettiriyor
<nick|here> tarkanín kendisi de ii
<salih666> çok pahalıdır herhalde mikrofonlar
<salih666> pahalı iş
<nick|here> akil mantik alacak paralar degil
<nick|here> turkiye'de yapilacak is de degil
<nick|here> al yapiyoruz ne oluyor
<nick|here> gecen yazdan bu yana %60 zarar ettim
<nick|here> ankara da bomba, daglica da sehit
<nick|here> 10-15 gun butun konserler iptal
<nick|here> sultanahmette bomba yine iptal
<salih666> kardan zarardır
<nick|here> zarar neticede. 50 kazanacakken niye 30 kazanayim. yillarimi verdim bu ise.
<nick|here> batan firmalar var bu donemde
<nick|here> adam yaz doneminde yapacagi islere gore alim yapiyor.
<nick|here> bomba patliyor isler yok
<nick|here> odemeler geliyor para yok
<salih666> iş adamları biliyor işi zulaları var
<salih666> bilmiyenide batar zaten
<nick|here> kucukler batar zaten. buyuklere dokunmuyor
<salih666> işi bilmezse onlarda batar
<salih666> patron değişir batar
<damascene> salih666, is this channel recorded? http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/01/13/%23ubuntu-tr.html
<f0und> Title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/01/13/#ubuntu-tr.txt (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<salih666> tecrübe önemli
<nick|here> damascene: it does
<salih666> no idea damascene
<damascene> ok thank you
<nick|here> salih666: batacak boyutlarda firmalar degil. yillik 30-40 milyon islem hacmi var firmalarin
<salih666> nick|here: normal daha fazla kazananıda var başka sektörlerde
<salih666> ama batar yanii işi bilmiyorsa adam
<salih666> nick|here: koca koca şirketler battı
<nick|here> en cok alkolden uyusturucudan batiyor bizim sektordekiler
<nick|here> kari kizdan yada
<nick|here> para cok, sektor eglence sektoru
<nick|here> bir kaptiriyorlar
<nick|here> bi bakiyorsun hic bir sey kalmamis
<salih666> karı kız derken ?
<salih666> ev araba mı alıyorlar kızlara ?
<nick|here> ohoo
<nick|here> ya adam birine goz koyuyor, kiz da isi biliyor. ev al bana, araba al bilmem ne
<nick|here> hepsi evli barkli adamlar, ortaya ciksa rezil olurlar. kiz oltayi taktiktan sonra bir daha sunu istiyorum bunu istiyorum
<nick|here> isterse almasin
<salih666> takıdan batar maybe
<salih666> nick|here: neden rezil olsun ?
<nick|here> salih666: ya karisi var, cocugu var.
<nick|here> oradan da ayri yer golu
<nick|here> nafakasi tazminati bilmem ne
<nick|here> ki var yiyen
<nick|here> evli olduklari donemde o sirket o hale geldigi icin, sirketler patliyor
<salih666> nick|here: fazla dizi izliyorsun herhalde
<nick|here> salih666: gozumun onunde olan olaylar bunlar
<salih666> başka nedendendir o
<salih666> ortağı ile anlaşamaz fatura sevgilisine çıkar
<salih666> hovarda diye
<salih666> nick|here: herşeye inanma parası olan adam salak değildir
<nick|here> ya durup dururken sirket patlamiyor. karisinin hissesi olan vardi. adamla karisi bosandi. karisinin amcasindan miras kalan parayla sirket bugunlere geldi. kadin ben ne diyorsam o olacak, adam diyor sana mi soracam.
<nick|here> nasil cikacaksin bu isten
<salih666> amcasının çocuğu akrabası yok mu ? saçmalık başta
<salih666> herşeye inanma
<salih666> iş adamı salak değildir
<salih666> başka meseleden batar kadına atar suçu
<salih666> nick|here: o dediklerin filmlerde
<salih666> nick|here: millet benim 3 senin 4 metresin var diye birbirine hava atanı var
<damascene> salih666, Donald Trump is a business man 🙂
<salih666> yeah he date with young girl
<salih666> ?
<damascene> If he did he knows how to cover it
<salih666> nick|here: yada sağlam birine bulaşmıştır ondan batmıştır
<nick|here> of sigara bitti gidip almak lazim feci useniyorum
<salih666> nick|here: bırak parayı zengin kalanı bile  tebrik etmeklazım türkiyede
<salih666> faizler %11
<salih666> dolar euro borsa
<nick|here> zenginlik anlayisi?
<salih666> patron olmak kolay değil
<nick|here> hirsizlik yapmadan evet
<salih666> hırsızlık yapıp zengin olan görmedim daha bu yaşıma kadar
<nick|here> ihale alip, ihaleyi yapmadan, yaptim diye gosteriyor
<nick|here> bu hirsizlik degil mi simdi?
<salih666> piyasayı daha iyi biliyorsundur
<salih666> fikrim yok
<nick|here> mantik soyle calisiyor bizim sektorde
<nick|here> mesela ihale yazdiriyorlar kendilerine. (olay buradan hileli zaten)
<nick|here> o mali turkiyeye getiren bir tane distributor var
<nick|here> devlet mecbur ondan almak zorunda kaliyor
<nick|here> o da istedigi fiyati cekiyor
<nick|here> ayni urunu piyasada, biz o firmadan 100 liraya aliyorken, o firma devlete 200 liraya satiyor
<nick|here> bu ticaret degil hirsizlik
<salih666> ticaret oo
<salih666> 50 kuruşa silgi gelir 100 kuruşa satar
<salih666> 50 kuruş kazanır kira öder vergisi vs..
<salih666> herşeyi aldığın fiyattan versen batarsın
<nick|here> devlete 100 e sattiysa bana da 100 e satar
<nick|here> devlet ihaleyi en uygun kimden aliyorum diye bakiyor
<salih666> hayır kim yapabilir diye bakıyor tecrübesine vs..
<salih666> tercih nedeni tecrübe
<nick|here> araba aliyor gibi dusun tecrubesine mi bakiyor?
<salih666> 100 e yapsa 50 zarar etti ne yapacak adam ?
<nick|here> kendi soforu kullanacak
<salih666> nick|here: para yatırıyor depozito
<salih666> ihalede
<nick|here> rakamla konusayim. 2700 euroluk bir malzemeyi 11.300 euro ya sattilar gecen sene. 2700 turkiye satis fiyati(vergiler dahil vadeli fiyati, pesin fiyati 2000 euro), yurtdisi fiyati 1.300 euro
<nick|here> 100 kalem satildi bu urunden.
<nick|here> hesabi sen yap
<nick|here> urunu de yazayim Clay Paky Sharpy 300w
<salih666> 5 kat abi verdigin örnek daha az
<salih666> 4.2 kat
<salih666> nick|here: fark var
<salih666> nick|here: yatırımcıyı destekliyor devlet
<salih666> 2 kat örnek veriyorsun 4.2 kat konu
<salih666> fark var
<nick|here> 2 turlu de devleti zarara ugratiyorsun.
<nick|here> bilincli olarak kamuyu zarara ugratmak diye bir suc var
<nick|here> dogrudan temin etmiyor senden devlet, ihale aciyor
<nick|here> dogrudan temin yoluyla alsa dediginde haklisin istedigi fiyata satar
<nick|here> serbest piyasa
<salih666> nick|here: adam 5 işçi yerine 500 işçi çalıştırıyorsa devlet istiyorsa bunu o fiyattan verecek
<salih666> istihtam boyutunuda düşün
<nick|here> ben gideyim sigara filan alayim. isim hukuk degil
<salih666> devlet emin ol salak değil ama o örnek ne derece doğru no idea
<nick|here> salak degil tabi. o 10000 euroluk farkinin hepsi adamin cebine girmiyor :
<nick|here> :))
<salih666> işsizlik rakamları var
<salih666> devlet sigortayı destekliyor ordada belki daha fazla para gidiyor
<nick|here> turkiyede issiz kalan adam kafasiz adamdir. bir bok yapmiyordur hem hersey olsun istiyordur
<nick|here> universite mezunu bilgisayar muhendisleri var, adam asp ile(.net filan degil) internet sitesi yazmaya calisiyor
<nick|here> sonra is yok diyor
<salih666> nick|here: zeki odtü mezunu işsizde var
<nick|here> ben olsam bende is vermem ona
<nick|here> o issiz degildir, calisacak is bulamiyordur kendine
<salih666> nick|here: tvde haberleri izlerken pankartları oku
<nick|here> salih666: 27 yasindayim, 3 dil biliyorum, isim ses muhendisligi, ama ileri duzeyde IT, orta duzeyde programlama bilgim var(isimde cok yarari oluyor), yilda 3-4 kere yurtdisina egitime gidiyorum kendi param ile, seminerlere fuarlara katiliyorum
<salih666> nick|here: üniversiteden onca mezun olan adam var asp de kod yazsa kaçı istihtam olur ?
<nick|here> benimle ayni donem mezun olup hic bir sekilde kendini gelistirmeye calismayip, sonra kalkip is yok, istihdam diyenlere ayar oluyorum
<salih666> nick|here: türkiye çapında kaç ünv. tede kaç bilgisayar müh. mezun veriyor hesapla
<salih666> sonra sor
<salih666> %30 civarı ünv. mezunu işsizlik oranı şuan rakam ne no idea
<salih666> nick|here: bilmeden konuşma bence herkezin şartları durumları farklı
<nick|here> salih666: yok abi, calismak isteyen her turlu is bulur yaratir kendine.
<salih666> ben farklı düşünüyorum ama saygım var düşüncene
<nick|here> bilgisayar muhendisi ya. acsin ihtiyac bulsun bir sektorde, onun icin program yazsin, milyoner olur.
<nick|here> ha otururum ben evde, ise alirlarsa gider orada ne is verirlerse yaparim kafasinda durursa o adam ac kalir tabi
<salih666> nick|here: o dediklerin büyük kısmı kişşisel gelişim kitaplarında var
<nick|here> freelance siteleri var bir dunya internette, girsin orada programlama icin adam arayanlar var proje bazli.
<nick|here> ben mesela duzgun GUI yapacak bir adam ariyorum su an
<nick|here> 2000$ para vericem yapana.
<nick|here> bir suru benim gibi ilan veren var
<salih666> yolun açık olsun ne diyeyimm
<nick|here> senin de. issizlik muhabbetine bu kadar takildigina gore is yok galiba su an :)
<salih666> genel sohbet ama doğru işsizim şuan
<salih666> iyi geceler ben çıkıyorum
<salih666> good nigth damascene
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-14
<irctc068> kimse var mı
<nick|here> ?
<irctc068> merhabalar öncelikle
<hwpplayer1> Selam arkadaşlar
<ozcanesen> selam hwpplayer1
<ozcanesen> hwpplayer1: sen owncloud - libreoffice online deposuna issue acan hwplayers misin?
<hwpplayer1> evet oyum
<hwpplayer1> izleyemiyorum şu an ama aklımda
<hwpplayer1> C ve Assembly derslerim var
<Nikola_Tesla> arkadaşlar 1 tb lık hardiski tanımıyor . daha önceden w8 ile kullanıyordum . ntfs biçiminde ne yapabilirim ?
<Nikola_Tesla> harici harddisk .
<betseg> Nikola_Tesla: "sudo parted -l" ne diyor?
<Nikola_Tesla> en sonda Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<Nikola_Tesla> anladğım kadarıyla ssd ve 750 gb lık kısımları gördü harici harddiski görmedi
<Nikola_Tesla> yardımcı olabilecekmisiniz
<hwpplayer1> Hangi dağıtımı kullanıyorsunuz ? En azından Facebook grubunda sorun
<hwpplayer1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3PUYoa1c9M
<f0und> Title: Convergence in action on Ubuntu - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-15
<hwpplayer1> Selam arkadaşlar
<hwpplayer1> nasılsınız gündem ne
<irctc238> slmlr
<irctc238> kubuntu kurdum acilmiyor
<irctc238> kerneli yuklememi;
<irctc238> tekrar format atmadan yuklemenin yolu var mi
#ubuntu-tr 2016-01-17
<irctc058> kde4 den 5 gectim  baslatici butonu calismiyor
<irctc058> ne yapmam gerekir
<irctc141> yukseltme ılekde5 e gectım
<irctc141> panel yok nasıl eklerım
<irctc271> arkadaşlar baslat menusunun adı ney
<irctc271> yada hangı dosya yıkursam panel gelir
<irctc409> en ıysı tekrar format anlasılan
<irctc842> slmlr
<irctc842> kickoff ve panel kaıp nasıl yuklerım
<salih666> hi
<Kartagis> lo
<Kartagis> naber r42or?
<salih666> idare seni sormalı ?
<salih666> Kartagis:
<Kartagis> benden de iyidir
<Kartagis> uğraşıyoruz
<salih666> developermısın ?
<salih666> Kartagis:
<Kartagis> web
<salih666> php ?
<Kartagis> ve phonegap
<Kartagis> drupal
<Kartagis> php de yazıyorum
<salih666> ubuntu ne alemde ?
<salih666> server ?
<salih666> Kartagis:
<Kartagis> anlamadım
<salih666> server için mi linux kullanıyorsun ?
<salih666> yoksa windows ?
<salih666> Kartagis: coding için mi ubuntu yoksa server için mi?
<Kartagis> gündelik işlerim için de ubuntu kullanıyorum
<salih666> ibm server ? oracle ?
<Kartagis> windows'tan 10 yıl önce vazgeçtim
<salih666> lisanslı olursa harika windows
<Kartagis> 2006'ya kadar çift işletim sistemi olarak kullandım
<Kartagis> 2001'den 2006'ya kadar
<salih666> harika
<Kartagis> sonra tamamen linux
<salih666> redhattir büyüük olasılık yada debian slackware zamanı
<salih666> 2006larda gentoo yüklüydü sanırım
<salih666> hey gidi günler hey
<Kartagis> evet o civarlarda ben de gentoo kullandım
<Kartagis> ilk linux dağıtımımım redhat idi
<salih666> nickini hatırlar gibiyim #gentoo-tr ye takılırmıydın ?
<Kartagis> hayır, hiç girmedim
<salih666> bende cd yi aldım hdd yi tanımamıştı kuramadım
<Kartagis> 20 tane kanaldaymışım şu anda
<Kartagis> heh
<salih666> türkçe kanal arıyorum o yüzden
<salih666> burdayım
<salih666> maksat muhabbet pek yok burda
<salih666> Kartagis: gentoo iyide derlemek uzun sürüyor
<Kartagis> benim eski bilgisayarımda OpenOffice derlemek 3 gün sürmüştü
<Kartagis> Celeron
<Kartagis> heh
<salih666> ben gece bırakırdım yatar uyurdum sabah xorg derlenmiş hey gidi günler hey
<salih666> tabi bi çok program var komut girince xorg değil tek
<salih666> Kartagis: openoffice in lib dosyası uzun sürüyor ondan
<Kartagis> şimdi ne kullanıyorsun?
<salih666> bsd
<salih666> Kartagis: farkeder mi ?
<salih666> ubuntu iyi ports fazla
<Kartagis> tabii ki hayır
<salih666> Kartagis: firmalara yazıyorsundur o dilleri mobil site vs..
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> kendi işimin yanında
<salih666> iş çıkıyor mu ?
<salih666> Kartagis:
<Kartagis> arada sırada
<salih666> Kartagis: sevgilin var mı ?
<Kartagis> ?
<salih666> linuxla uğraşıp sevgilisi olan az o yüzden sordum
<Kartagis> evliyim, çocuğum var
<salih666> tanıyor olabilirim önceden nickin yabancı gelmedi
<salih666> o yüzden muhabbeti genişletiyoru
<salih666> m
<salih666> yaş ?
<Kartagis> 43
<salih666> gençsin daha
<salih666> Kartagis: ekşisözlüğe takılırmısın ?
<Kartagis> okuyucu olarak
<salih666> kvirc hayranısın sanırım
<salih666> google dan source ettim github var
<Kartagis> kvirc'yi severim evet
<salih666> grafikleri iyi kde de sanırım uzun zaman oldu kullanmayalı
<salih666> vi iyidir baya hollandalı koderı
<Kartagis> vim kullanıyor musun?
<salih666> vi -p genelde
<salih666> =)
<salih666> alias vi = vim -p
<Kartagis> vi -p ne?
<Kartagis> hm
<salih666> multi files
<salih666> vi -p a.c b.c etc...
<salih666> tabsları hoş vimin
<Kartagis> -p kullanman gereksiz
<salih666>        -p[N]       Open N tab pages.  When N is omitted, open one tab page for
<salih666>                    each file.
<salih666>  
<Kartagis> ben genelde dosyalar arasında kopyalama yapmam gerektiğinde çoklu dosya açıyorum
<salih666> v
<salih666> visual mode ?
<salih666> Kartagis: baya güçlü editör kullanmayı bilirsen tabiki
<Kartagis> vim a.c b.c
<Kartagis> yy:nextp
<salih666> shortcuts var bende
<salih666> t ile geçiş yapıyorum
<salih666> farklı vim benim .vimrc
<salih666> gvim denedin mi ? Kartagis
<Kartagis> denedim ama sevmedim
<Kartagis> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11918318/Screenshot%20from%202016-01-17%2019%3A00%3A01.png güzelmiş
<Kartagis> terminator denedin mi?
<Kartagis> kullan mutlaka
<salih666> Kartagis: benimki gibi tabs
<Kartagis> -p işte bu
<salih666> Kartagis: xterm de iyi
<salih666> Kartagis: gnome yok bende
<Kartagis> ben sevdiğim bir şey bulduğumda genelde başka şey denemiyorum
<Kartagis> bende de şu anda cinnamon var
<salih666> hmm
<Kartagis> ben biraz yokum
<salih666> tamam
#ubuntu-tr 2017-01-11
<hwpplayer1> selam
<hwpplayer1> nasil gidiyor
<tryingit> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2017-01-12
<hwpplayer1> selam
<varadero> slm
<kelalaka> selam
<hwpplayer1> nasıl gidiyor
<command> hwpplayer1, harika
<hwpplayer1> güzel sevindim
<command> sen nasılsın
<at_uhe> ob1mod: Slm
<ob1mod> slm at_uhe
<at_uhe> ob1mod: forward maillerden ekleyen kişilerin söylediği söz. kimsin dersin slm der. zaten o kişilere uyuz olunur ama bunu söyleyene ayrı bir uyuz olunur, iki kere uyuz olunur. (bkz: yoksa siz de o tiplerden misiniz)
<ob1mod> ok
<at_uhe> varadero: Slm
<at_uhe> varadero: Merhaba
<command> ooo varadero selam abi
<hwpplayer1> biraz işim var
<hwpplayer1> sonra devam edelim
<hwpplayer1> ubuntu forumunda var mısınız ?
<command> ben yokum :(
<hwpplayer1> olun o zaman :)
<command> web sitelerinden bir çoğunda yokum
<varadero> gitmis adam :)
<hwpplayer1> bu adam gitti gider
<hwpplayer1> demir demirkan
#ubuntu-tr 2017-01-13
<hwpplayer1> kanal sakinleri
<hwpplayer1> selam size
<command> as
#ubuntu-tr 2018-01-08
<mehmetmdkk> iyi günler. sabahtan beri windows 10 yüklü acer marka laptopa yan işletim sistemi olarak ubuntu 16.04 kurmaya çalışıyorum. rufus ile yazdırdım. disk bölme işlemini doğru bir şekilde yaptım. boot security özelliğini biostan kapattım. kurulumu doğru bir şekilde ilerletiyorum ancak kurulum sırasında tüm paketleri yükledikten sonra " 'grub2' paketi kuruluyor" aşamasında donup kalıyor. bilgisayar da donuy
<mehmetmdkk> şu an yine aynı aşamada takılı kalmış durumda ve power düğmesine basılı tutarak kapatmaktan başka hiçbir çarem yok
<mehmetmdkk> yardımcı olursanız çok minnettar kalırım
#ubuntu-tr 2019-01-07
<ka1nsha> selam aykut bey nasılsınız efenim
#ubuntu-tr 2019-01-08
<herewego> iyi akşamlar
